# Actor/Actress Game



## fluffybear

This game is very similar to Word Assocation, but in movie and TV version. 

For Example: Tom Hanks, which is an actor... Then next of you would say which movie he was starring into, you would say Castway, then next any of you would say Helen Hunt because she is also starred in Castway, so what movie Helen was starring in? It would be Twister, you know, all over.... 

>> Tom Hanks 
>> Castway 
>> Helen Hunt 
>> Twister 

Not matter which you like to put TV or movie whatever...
Just put 1 name or movie per post.
It will be fun, lets see how long we can go with it. 

I'll start with Julia Roberts.......

*next post would be any movie she/he played in
*the following post would be an actor or actress out of the movie posted above.
*next post would be any movie she/he played in
*the following post would be an actor or actress out of the movie posted above.



I'll start with Julia Roberts............


----------



## jeffshoaf

My Best Friend's Wedding


----------



## kiknwing

Cameron Diaz


----------



## fluffybear

There's Something About Mary


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Brett Favre


----------



## davring

Reggie's Prayer



sent from my iPad


----------



## AttiTech

IT'S BACK!!! Thanks Fluff!

Allan Creel


----------



## davring

AttiTech said:


> IT'S BACK!!! Thanks Fluff!
> 
> Allan Creel


Actor/Actress Game, now, new and improved

Natalie's Rose


----------



## fluffybear

Sam Taft


----------



## davring

Yellow Pages


----------



## MysteryMan

Enjoy and good luck with this version guys!


----------



## stevenv

davring said:


> Yellow Pages


Laura Kelly


----------



## davring

stevenv said:


> Laura Kelly


Congrats on 100 posts

Charmed


----------



## fluffybear

Alyssa Milano


----------



## davring

Sundays at Tiffany's


----------



## stevenv

davring said:


> Congrats on 100 posts
> 
> Back to square one I guess...
> 
> Stockard Channing


----------



## davring

stevenv said:


> davring said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on 100 posts
> 
> Back to square one I guess...
> 
> Stockard Channing
> 
> 
> 
> At first I thought we were banished...
> 
> Must Love Dogs
Click to expand...


----------



## stevenv

davring said:


> stevenv said:
> 
> 
> 
> At first I thought we were banished...
> 
> Must Love Dogs
> 
> 
> 
> That was my first thought too!
> 
> Diane Lane
Click to expand...


----------



## davring

Nights in Rodanthe


----------



## fluffybear

According to a post from Chris, just forced to start over from the beginning 


Christopher Meloni


----------



## davring

fluffybear said:


> According to a post from Chris, just forced to start over from the beginning
> 
> Christopher Meloni


Probably several reasons why...

Runaway Bride


----------



## fluffybear

Joan Cusack


----------



## davring

Shameless


----------



## fluffybear

William H. Macy


----------



## AttiTech

Pleasantville

Fantastic actor


----------



## davring

AttiTech said:


> Pleasantville
> 
> Fantastic actor


Reese Witherspoon


----------



## fluffybear

Walk the line


----------



## davring

Shelby Lynne


----------



## fluffybear

Army Wives


----------



## stevenv

Brigid Brannagh


----------



## davring

Next Stop Murder


----------



## stevenv

Allison Lange


----------



## davring

For Heaven's Sake


----------



## fluffybear

Jobyna Ralston


----------



## Chris Blount

One note guys. From now on this thread is to be considered a "throw away" thread. Once this thread reaches 1000 or more posts, it will be considered for deletion. A new thread can be started but will also be under the same restriction. Posts counts will not be retained.

Thanks.


----------



## AttiTech

The Freshman


----------



## stevenv

Harold Lloyd


----------



## fluffybear

Safety Last!


----------



## stevenv

Mildred Davis


----------



## davring

The Devil's Sleep


----------



## fluffybear

John Mitchum


----------



## stevenv

The Enforcer


----------



## fluffybear

Clint Eastwood


----------



## stevenv

City Heat


----------



## fluffybear

Jane Alexander


----------



## stevenv

The Cider House Rules


----------



## fluffybear

Charlize Theron


----------



## stevenv

The Road


----------



## fluffybear

Robert Duvall


----------



## stevenv

Lucky You


----------



## davring

Debra Messing


----------



## fluffybear

Phyllis Somerville


----------



## stevenv

Swimfan


----------



## AttiTech

Jesse Bradford


----------



## davring

Perfect Life


----------



## AttiTech

Sienna Guillory


----------



## davring

Covert Affairs


----------



## stevenv

Piper Perabo


----------



## fluffybear

The Prestige


----------



## davring

Scarlett Johansson


----------



## stevenv

In Good Company


----------



## fluffybear

Topher Grace


----------



## davring

Win a Date with Tad Hamilton


----------



## fluffybear

Kate Bosworth


----------



## davring

Superman Returns


----------



## stevenv

Eva Marie Saint


----------



## fluffybear

North by Northwest


----------



## stevenv

Cary Grant


----------



## fluffybear

His Girl Friday


----------



## stevenv

Ralph Bellamy


----------



## fluffybear

Man Against Crime


----------



## stevenv

Jack Warden


----------



## davring

While You Were Sleeping


----------



## stevenv

Sandra Bullock


----------



## davring

The Lake House


----------



## fluffybear

Christopher Plummer


----------



## stevenv

Priest


----------



## davring

Maggie Q


----------



## stevenv

Operation: Endgame


----------



## fluffybear

Ellen Barkin


----------



## davring

Switch


----------



## stevenv

Catherine Keener


----------



## davring

What Just Happened


----------



## stevenv

Kristen Stewart


----------



## davring

Adventureland


----------



## stevenv

Kristen Wiig


----------



## davring

Extract


----------



## stevenv

Mila Kunis


----------



## davring

Moving McAllister


----------



## stevenv

Patrika Darbo


----------



## fluffybear

In the Line of Fire


----------



## stevenv

Fred Dalton Thompson


----------



## fluffybear

stevenv said:


> Fred Dalton Thompson


Matlock


----------



## stevenv

Andy Griffith


----------



## jerry downing

No Time for Sergeants


----------



## davring

Don Knotts


----------



## stevenv

Big Bully


----------



## fluffybear

Julianne Phillips


----------



## davring

Allie & Me


----------



## stevenv

Lainie Kazan


----------



## fluffybear

My Big Fat Greek Wedding


----------



## davring

Nia Vardalos


----------



## fluffybear

Cougar Town


----------



## stevenv

Busy Philipps


----------



## davring

Made of Honor


----------



## stevenv

Kathleen Quinlan


----------



## fluffybear

Apollo 13


----------



## stevenv

Tom Hanks


----------



## fluffybear

Big


----------



## davring

Elizabeth Perkins


----------



## fluffybear

Weeds


----------



## davring

Mary-Louise Parker


----------



## fluffybear

Red


----------



## stevenv

Helen Mirren


----------



## fluffybear

Calendar Girls


----------



## davring

Julie Walters


----------



## fluffybear

Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows: Part 1


----------



## davring

Emma Watson


----------



## stevenv

Ballet Shoes


----------



## fluffybear

Eileen Atkins


----------



## davring

Last Chance Harvey


----------



## glorybe25705

Kathy Baker


----------



## fluffybear

Edward Scissorhands


----------



## davring

Winona Ryder


----------



## glorybe25705

black swan


----------



## davring

Barbara Hershey


----------



## glorybe25705

love comes lately


----------



## fluffybear

Rhea Perlman


----------



## davring

Cheers


----------



## fluffybear

Harry Anderson


----------



## stevenv

It


----------



## fluffybear

Richard Thomas


----------



## stevenv

Taking Woodstock


----------



## davring

stevenv said:


> Taking Woodstock


Even though it is an older picture, the long lockes are refreshing

Anthoula Katsimatides


----------



## fluffybear

Damages


----------



## Dario33

Rose Byrne


----------



## stevenv

davring said:


> Even though it is an older picture, the long lockes are refreshing
> 
> The long locks are coming back slowly but surely...
> 
> X-Men: First Class


----------



## fluffybear

Jennifer Lawrence


----------



## Dario33

Winter's Bone


----------



## fluffybear

Shelley Waggener


----------



## stevenv

Punch-Drunk Love


----------



## davring

Julie Hermelin


----------



## glorybe25705

buffy the vampire slayer


----------



## stevenv

Emma Caulfield


----------



## davring

TiMER


----------



## fluffybear

Scott Holroyd


----------



## stevenv

Queen B


----------



## fluffybear

Danny DeVito


----------



## davring

Death to Smoochy


----------



## fluffybear

Harvey Fierstein


----------



## davring

Independence Day


----------



## fluffybear

Robert Loggia


----------



## davring

fluffybear said:


> Harvey Fierstein


What was the cap again, 1000? 

Funny Money


----------



## fluffybear

davring said:


> What was the cap again, 1000?
> 
> Funny Money


I hope not, we will be there within a few months..

Armand Assante


----------



## davring

fluffybear said:


> I hope not, we will be there within a few months..
> 
> Armand Assante


Dated 5.9.11

"One note guys. From now on this thread is to be considered a "throw away" thread. Once this thread reaches 1000 or more posts, it will be considered for deletion. A new thread can be started but will also be under the same restriction. Posts counts will not be retained.

Thanks.
__________________
Chris Blount
Administrator/Founder"

Mexican Sunrise


----------



## glorybe25705

california dreamin


----------



## glorybe25705

sorry Jordan Belfi


----------



## davring

Surrogates


----------



## glorybe25705

bruce willis


----------



## davring

Sin City


----------



## glorybe25705

mickey rourke


----------



## davring

Killshot


----------



## glorybe25705

Joseph Gordon-Levitt ...


----------



## davring

Nights in Rodanthe


----------



## glorybe25705

ill post the most obvious ,Richard Gere


----------



## davring

glorybe25705 said:


> ill post the most obvious ,Richard Gere


Why not

Runaway Bride


----------



## glorybe25705

julia roberts


----------



## davring

Baja Oklahoma


----------



## glorybe25705

Peter Coyote


----------



## davring

A Walk to Remember


----------



## glorybe25705

Shane West


----------



## davring

Red Sands


----------



## stevenv

Brendan Miller


----------



## davring

Jack's Family Adventure


----------



## stevenv

Dedee Pfeiffer


----------



## glorybe25705

Up Close & Personal


----------



## stevenv

Michelle Pfeiffer


----------



## fluffybear

Hollywood Knights


----------



## davring

Fran Drescher


----------



## stevenv

This Is Spinal Tap


----------



## davring

Howard Hesseman


----------



## djlong

WKRP in Cincinnati


----------



## jerry downing

Loni Anderson


----------



## stevenv

Stroker Ace


----------



## djlong

Ned Beatty


----------



## stevenv

The Walker


----------



## davring

stevenv said:


> The Walker


Quite here the last few days...

Mary Beth Hurt


----------



## glorybe25705

untraceable


----------



## davring

Diane Lane


----------



## stevenv

Secretariat


----------



## davring

Margo Martindale


----------



## stevenv

The Hours


----------



## fluffybear

Julianne Moore


----------



## davring

Next


----------



## stevenv

Jessica Biel


----------



## davring

Elizabethtown


----------



## stevenv

Kirsten Dunst


----------



## davring

Spider-Man 3


----------



## stevenv

Theresa Russell


----------



## davring

Love Comes Softly


----------



## stevenv

Katherine Heigl


----------



## davring

Life as We Know It


----------



## stevenv

Jessica St. Clair


----------



## davring

She's Out of My League


----------



## stevenv

Lindsay Sloane


----------



## davring

The Accidental Husband


----------



## stevenv

Uma Thurman


----------



## davring

Kill Bill: Vol. 2


----------



## stevenv

Caitlin Keats


----------



## davring

NCIS: Los Angeles


----------



## stevenv

Linda Hunt


----------



## davring

Yours, Mine and Ours


----------



## fluffybear

Rene Russo


----------



## djlong

The Thomas Crown Affair


----------



## stevenv

Faye Dunaway


----------



## fluffybear

ChinaTown


----------



## glorybe25705

jack nicholson


----------



## stevenv

The Departed


----------



## Dario33

Matt Damon


----------



## stevenv

Syriana


----------



## Dario33

Chris Cooper


----------



## stevenv

Adaptation.


----------



## davring

stevenv said:


> Adaptation.


Sweet smile this week...

Tilda Swinton


----------



## stevenv

davring said:


> Sweet smile this week...
> 
> Tilda Swinton


And longer hair too...

The Chronicles Of Narnia: The Voyage Of The Dawn Treader


----------



## davring

Georgie Henley


----------



## stevenv

The Chronicles Of Narnia: Prince Caspian


----------



## Dario33

Peter Dinklage


----------



## davring

Death at a Funeral


----------



## fluffybear

Loretta Devine


----------



## Dario33

Lottery Ticket


----------



## stevenv

Keith David


----------



## fluffybear

Platoon


----------



## stevenv

Willem Dafoe


----------



## davring

Control


----------



## fluffybear

Alexandra Maria Lara


----------



## davring

The City of Your Final Destination


----------



## stevenv

Charlotte Gainsbourg


----------



## davring

21 Grams


----------



## stevenv

Melissa Leo


----------



## fluffybear

The Fighter


----------



## stevenv

Amy Adams


----------



## fluffybear

Enchanted


----------



## davring

Susan Sarandon


----------



## stevenv

Anywhere But Here


----------



## fluffybear

Natalie Portman


----------



## stevenv

Brothers


----------



## fluffybear

Tobey Maguire


----------



## jerry downing

Spiderman


----------



## fluffybear

Willem Dafoe


----------



## davring

Fireflies in the Garden


----------



## stevenv

Hayden Panettiere


----------



## davring

stevenv said:


> Hayden Panettiere


Must have been a tough choice...

Amanda Knox: Murder on Trial in Italy


----------



## stevenv

davring said:


> Must have been a tough choice...
> 
> Amanda Knox: Murder on Trial in Italy


Not very tough at all...

Marcia Gay Harden


----------



## davring

Whip It


----------



## stevenv

Ellen Page


----------



## fluffybear

Emily Watson


----------



## davring

stevenv said:


> Ellen Page


Smart People


----------



## stevenv

Sarah Jessica Parker


----------



## davring

Striking Distance


----------



## stevenv

Andre Braugher


----------



## fluffybear

Homicide: Life on the Street


----------



## stevenv

Kyle Secor


----------



## fluffybear

Hawaii Five-0 (2010)


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

Scott Caan


----------



## fluffybear

Ocean's Eleven


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

Carl Reiner


----------



## davring

The Dick Van **** Show


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

Rose Marie


----------



## davring

Caroline in the City


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

Amy Pietz


----------



## davring

Burn Notice


----------



## fluffybear

Gabrielle Anwar


----------



## davring

Kimberly


----------



## fluffybear

Patty Duke


----------



## davring

Family Law


----------



## stevenv

Salli Richardson-Whitfield


----------



## davring

NYPD Blue


----------



## fluffybear

Dennis Franz


----------



## davring

City of Angels


----------



## stevenv

Meg Ryan


----------



## davring

Serious Moonlight


----------



## stevenv

Kristen Bell


----------



## fluffybear

Veronica Mars


----------



## stevenv

Tina Majorino


----------



## davring

Waterworld


----------



## fluffybear

Kevin Costner


----------



## davring

Mr. Brooks


----------



## stevenv

Danielle Panabaker


----------



## davring

The Crazies


----------



## fluffybear

Lisa K. Wyatt


----------



## davring

The Box


----------



## stevenv

Deborah Rush


----------



## davring

The Good Girl


----------



## fluffybear

Mike White


----------



## davring

The School of Rock


----------



## stevenv

Miranda Cosgrove


----------



## davring

The Good Wife


----------



## stevenv

Mary Beth Peil


----------



## davring

The Stepford Wives


----------



## stevenv

Glenn Close


----------



## davring

Air Force One


----------



## stevenv

Donna Bullock


----------



## davring

The Girl Next Door


----------



## stevenv

Elisha Cuthbert


----------



## davring

My Sassy Girl


----------



## stevenv

Joanna Gleason


----------



## davring

Wedding Daze


----------



## stevenv

Isla Fisher


----------



## davring

Definitely, Maybe


----------



## stevenv

Abigail Breslin


----------



## davring

Zombieland


----------



## stevenv

Emma Stone


----------



## davring

Easy A


----------



## fluffybear

Amanda Bynes


----------



## davring

What a Girl Wants


----------



## fluffybear

Colin Firth


----------



## stevenv

Easy Virtue


----------



## davring

Kimberley Nixon


----------



## fluffybear

Angus, Thongs and Perfect Snogging


----------



## stevenv

Aaron Johnson


----------



## davring

Kick-Ass


----------



## stevenv

Chloe Moretz


----------



## davring

(500) Days of Summer


----------



## stevenv

Minka Kelly


----------



## davring

The Pumpkin Karver


----------



## stevenv

Charity Shea


----------



## davring

Good Time Max


----------



## stevenv

Molly Cheek


----------



## davring

Cougar Club


----------



## stevenv

Mo Collins


----------



## davring

Modern Family


----------



## stevenv

Julie Bowen


----------



## davring

Joe Somebody


----------



## stevenv

Hayden Panettiere


----------



## davring

stevenv said:


> Hayden Panettiere


Amanda Knox: Murder on Trial in Italy
Been on my DVR for a few weeks, still haven't watched it.


----------



## stevenv

davring said:


> Amanda Knox: Murder on Trial in Italy
> Been on my DVR for a few weeks, still haven't watched it.


It's a good movie. One of Hayden's best roles so far...

Marcia Gay Harden


----------



## davring

Whip It


----------



## stevenv

Drew Barrymore


----------



## fluffybear

SCREAM


----------



## davring

Neve Campbell


----------



## fluffybear

Party of Five


----------



## davring

Lacey Chabert


----------



## fluffybear

Mean Girls


----------



## davring

Rachel McAdams


----------



## fluffybear

Sherlock Holmes (2009)


----------



## davring

Kelly Reilly


----------



## stevenv

Me And Orson Welles


----------



## davring

Megan Maczko


----------



## stevenv

Men Don't Lie


----------



## davring

Meredith Ostrom


----------



## jerry downing

Naked in London


----------



## fluffybear

Gabrielle Jourdan


----------



## stevenv

Survival Island


----------



## fluffybear

Kelly Brook


----------



## stevenv

Piranha


----------



## davring

Elisabeth Shue


----------



## stevenv

Dreamer: Inspired By A True Story


----------



## fluffybear

Kris Kristofferson


----------



## davring

Convoy


----------



## stevenv

Ali MacGraw


----------



## davring

The Getaway


----------



## fluffybear

Ben Johnson


----------



## davring

Terror Train


----------



## stevenv

Jamie Lee Curtis


----------



## davring

Blue Steel


----------



## stevenv

Louise Fletcher


----------



## davring

Shameless


----------



## stevenv

Emmy Rossum


----------



## fluffybear

The Day After Tomorrow


----------



## davring

Sela Ward


----------



## fluffybear

The Fugitive (1993)


----------



## davring

Julianne Moore


----------



## stevenv

Crazy, Stupid, Love.


----------



## fluffybear

Kevin Bacon


----------



## davring

Hollow Man


----------



## fluffybear

William Devane


----------



## davring

Jesse Stone: Sea Change


----------



## stevenv

Mika Boorem


----------



## davring

Trucker


----------



## stevenv

Joey Lauren Adams


----------



## davring

The Break-Up


----------



## fluffybear

Vince Vaughn


----------



## davring

Starsky & Hutch


----------



## stevenv

Juliette Lewis


----------



## davring

Catch and Release


----------



## fluffybear

Jennifer Garner


----------



## davring

Ghosts of Girlfriends Past


----------



## stevenv

Emma Stone


----------



## davring

Easy A


----------



## stevenv

Patricia Clarkson


----------



## davring

Lars and the Real Girl


----------



## stevenv

Kelli Garner


----------



## davring

Man of the House


----------



## stevenv

Anne Archer


----------



## davring

The Gray in Between


----------



## fluffybear

Val Lauren.


----------



## davring

Crossing Jordan


----------



## fluffybear

Ravi Kapoor


----------



## stevenv

Raspberry Magic


----------



## fluffybear

Eric Scott Cooper


----------



## davring

Mad Men


----------



## stevenv

Elisabeth Moss


----------



## davring

stevenv said:


> Elisabeth Moss


Awesome...

Day Zero


----------



## stevenv

Ginnifer Goodwin


----------



## davring

He's Just Not That Into You


----------



## stevenv

Scarlett Johansson


----------



## fluffybear

Lost in Translation


----------



## davring

Bill Murray


----------



## stevenv

Passion Play


----------



## davring

Kelly Lynch


----------



## stevenv

The Perfect Age Of Rock 'n' Roll


----------



## davring

Taryn Manning


----------



## stevenv

The Devil's Tomb


----------



## davring

Sarah Ann Morris


----------



## stevenv

The Replacements


----------



## davring

Brooke Langton


----------



## stevenv

Beautiful Dreamer


----------



## davring

Elise Jackson


----------



## stevenv

Burlesque


----------



## davring

Dianna Agron


----------



## stevenv

I Am Number Four


----------



## fluffybear

Teresa Palmer


----------



## stevenv

The Sorcerer's Apprentice


----------



## davring

Monica Bellucci


----------



## stevenv

Shoot 'Em Up


----------



## davring

Ramona Pringle


----------



## stevenv

Firehouse Dog


----------



## davring

Bree Turner


----------



## stevenv

Just My Luck


----------



## davring

Makenzie Vega


----------



## stevenv

In The Land Of Women


----------



## davring

Danielle Savre


----------



## stevenv

Boogeyman 2


----------



## davring

Christine Griffith


----------



## stevenv

Making The Cut


----------



## davring

Lauren Taylor Brooks


----------



## stevenv

Godma


----------



## davring

Teresa Berkin


----------



## stevenv

Lonely Street


----------



## davring

Lindsay Price


----------



## stevenv

Club Dread


----------



## fluffybear

Brittany Daniel


----------



## davring

White Chicks


----------



## fluffybear

Marlon Wayans


----------



## stevenv

Requiem For A Dream


----------



## davring

Jennifer Connelly


----------



## stevenv

Salvation Boulevard


----------



## fluffybear

Marisa Tomei


----------



## davring

Cyrus


----------



## stevenv

Catherine Keener


----------



## davring

What Just Happened


----------



## stevenv

Kristen Stewart


----------



## davring

Jumper


----------



## stevenv

Diane Lane


----------



## davring

Killshot


----------



## stevenv

Rosario Dawson


----------



## davring

Explicit Ills


----------



## stevenv

Naomie Harris


----------



## davring

My Last Five Girlfriends


----------



## stevenv

Jane March


----------



## davring

Blood of Beasts


----------



## stevenv

Candice Hillebrand


----------



## davring

A Case of Murder


----------



## stevenv

Clare Marshall


----------



## fluffybear

Purgatory


----------



## stevenv

Tanya Roberts


----------



## fluffybear

That 70's show


----------



## stevenv

Mila Kunis


----------



## fluffybear

Unhappily Ever After


----------



## stevenv

Nikki Cox


----------



## fluffybear

Las Vegas


----------



## stevenv

Vanessa Marcil


----------



## fluffybear

Nice Guys Sleep Alone


----------



## davring

Maggie Lawson


----------



## stevenv

Still Waiting...


----------



## davring

Sybil Temtchine


----------



## fluffybear

Without a Trace


----------



## stevenv

Roselyn Sanchez


----------



## fluffybear

Royal Pains


----------



## davring

Jill Flint


----------



## fluffybear

What Just Happened


----------



## davring

Robin Wright


----------



## fluffybear

The Princess Bride


----------



## Bradcny

Mandy Patankin


----------



## fluffybear

Taxi (1978)


----------



## davring

Marilu Henner


----------



## fluffybear

Evening Shade


----------



## davring

Elizabeth Ashley


----------



## fluffybear

Coma


----------



## davring

Geneviève Bujold


----------



## fluffybear

Tightrope


----------



## davring

Alison Eastwood


----------



## stevenv

Poolhall Junkies


----------



## fluffybear

Rod Steiger


----------



## davring

End of Days


----------



## stevenv

Miriam Margolyes


----------



## davring

Blind Revenge


----------



## stevenv

Daryl Hannah


----------



## davring

Love Is the Drug


----------



## fluffybear

Lizzy Caplan


----------



## davring

My Best Friend's Girl


----------



## fluffybear

Alec Baldwin


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

Along Came Polly


----------



## fluffybear

Debra Messing


----------



## davring

The Wedding Date


----------



## stevenv

Amy Adams


----------



## davring

Moonlight Serenade


----------



## stevenv

Moon Bloodgood


----------



## fluffybear

Fastlane


----------



## stevenv

Tiffani Thiessen


----------



## davring

White Collar


----------



## stevenv

Willie Garson


----------



## davring

There's Something About Mary


----------



## stevenv

Cameron Diaz


----------



## davring

Knight and Day


----------



## stevenv

Celia Weston


----------



## davring

No Reservations


----------



## stevenv

Abigail Breslin


----------



## fluffybear

Little Miss Sunshine


----------



## Bradcny

Steve Carrell


----------



## stevenv

Date Night


----------



## davring

stevenv said:


> Date Night


Real hair or a wig? looks nice...

Leighton Meester


----------



## stevenv

davring said:


> Real hair or a wig? looks nice...
> 
> Leighton Meester


Looks like her real hair...

Monte Carlo


----------



## davring

stevenv said:


> Looks like her real hair...
> 
> Monte Carlo


Now all she needs is a quality TV series...

Andie MacDowell


----------



## stevenv

davring said:


> Now all she needs is a quality TV series...
> 
> Andie MacDowell


Yes! She should be on a cable TV series like Mad Men or True Blood or something...

Daydream Nation


----------



## davring

Rachel Blanchard


----------



## stevenv

Comeback Season


----------



## fluffybear

Ray Liotta


----------



## stevenv

Goodfellas


----------



## davring

Lorraine Bracco


----------



## fluffybear

The Basketball Diaries


----------



## davring

Cynthia Daniel


----------



## stevenv

That '80s Show


----------



## fluffybear

Geoff Pierson


----------



## davring

The Mentalist


----------



## fluffybear

Amanda Righetti


----------



## stevenv

Role Models


----------



## fluffybear

Paul Rudd


----------



## stevenv

Our Idiot Brother


----------



## fluffybear

Zooey Deschanel


----------



## stevenv

Elf


----------



## fluffybear

Bob Newhart


----------



## stevenv

Horrible Bosses


----------



## fluffybear

Jason Bateman


----------



## stevenv

Juno


----------



## fluffybear

Michael Cera


----------



## stevenv

Scott Pilgrim vs. The World


----------



## fluffybear

Alison Pill


----------



## stevenv

Milk


----------



## fluffybear

Josh Brolin


----------



## davring

Jonah Hex


----------



## fluffybear

Tom Wopat


----------



## davring

Taking Chance


----------



## fluffybear

Kevin Bacon


----------



## stevenv

Sleepers


----------



## davring

Minnie Driver


----------



## stevenv

Conviction


----------



## davring

Melissa Leo


----------



## stevenv

Welcome To The Rileys


----------



## davring

Sharon Landry


----------



## stevenv

Mutants


----------



## fluffybear

Michael Ironside


----------



## davring

Top Gun


----------



## fluffybear

Tom Cruise


----------



## stevenv

Taps


----------



## fluffybear

George C. Scott


----------



## davring

Firestarter


----------



## stevenv

Drew Barrymore


----------



## fluffybear

Bogie


----------



## davring

Kathryn Harrold


----------



## stevenv

Into The Night


----------



## davring

Dedee Pfeiffer


----------



## stevenv

Tune In Tomorrow...


----------



## davring

Mary Joy


----------



## stevenv

The Other Woman


----------



## davring

Lauren Ambrose


----------



## fluffybear

Where the Wild Things Are


----------



## davring

Catherine O'Hara


----------



## fluffybear

Home Alone


----------



## davring

Angela Goethals


----------



## fluffybear

Heartbreak Hotel


----------



## stevenv

Tuesday Weld


----------



## fluffybear

Rock Rock Rock!


----------



## davring

Chuck Berry


----------



## stevenv

This Could Be The Night


----------



## davring

Joan Blondell


----------



## fluffybear

Grease


----------



## davring

Olivia Newton-John


----------



## fluffybear

Xanadu


----------



## davring

Joe Mantegna


----------



## fluffybear

XANADU


davring said:


> Joe Mantegna


Scene's deleted? I guess it kind of still counts :lol:

CRIMINAL MINDS


----------



## stevenv

A.J. Cook


----------



## davring

stevenv said:


> A.J. Cook


Would love to see more of her in movies

I'm Reed Fish


----------



## davring

fluffybear said:


> XANADU
> 
> Scene's deleted? I guess it kind of still counts :lol:
> 
> Wonder if he still got paid?


----------



## stevenv

davring said:


> Would love to see more of her in movies
> 
> I'm Reed Fish


Yes, she is very talented...

Alexis Bledel


----------



## davring

stevenv said:


> Yes, she is very talented...
> 
> Alexis Bledel


Post Grad


----------



## stevenv

Carol Burnett


----------



## davring

Magnum, P.I.


----------



## stevenv

Tom Selleck


----------



## davring

Blue Bloods


----------



## fluffybear

Will Estes


----------



## stevenv

Not Since You


----------



## davring

Sunny Mabrey


----------



## fluffybear

Repo


----------



## davring

Izabella Miko


----------



## stevenv

Coyote Ugly


----------



## fluffybear

Michael Weston


----------



## stevenv

Lucky Numbers


----------



## fluffybear

Lisa Kudrow


----------



## davring

Easy A


----------



## stevenv

Emma Stone


----------



## fluffybear

Friends with Benefits


----------



## davring

Jenna Elfman


----------



## fluffybear

Dharma & Greg


----------



## davring

Susan Sullivan


----------



## fluffybear

Falcon Crest.


----------



## stevenv

David Selby


----------



## fluffybear

Dark Shadows


----------



## davring

Kathryn Leigh Scott


----------



## fluffybear

The Great Gatsby


----------



## davring

One Long Night


----------



## fluffybear

Karen Black


----------



## davring

Nothing Special


----------



## fluffybear

Marianne J. Murphy


----------



## davring

Banking on Love


----------



## stevenv

Louise Linton


----------



## davring

Screwball: The Ted Whitfield Story


----------



## stevenv

Christine Lakin


----------



## davring

You Again


----------



## fluffybear

Meagan Holder


----------



## davring

90210 (2008...)


----------



## stevenv

Jessica Stroup


----------



## davring

The Hills Have Eyes II


----------



## fluffybear

Jacob Vargas


----------



## stevenv

Death Race


----------



## fluffybear

Jason Clarke


----------



## stevenv

Trust


----------



## davring

Zanny Laird


----------



## fluffybear

Under the City


----------



## davring

Maya Parish


----------



## stevenv

Midnight Son


----------



## fluffybear

Jo D. Jonz


----------



## davring

Next Day Air


----------



## fluffybear

Wood Harris


----------



## davring

Not Easily Broken


----------



## stevenv

Maeve Quinlan


----------



## fluffybear

Cougars, Inc.


----------



## stevenv

Denise Richards


----------



## fluffybear

Starship Troopers


----------



## MysteryMan

Clancy Brown


----------



## fluffybear

The Shawshank Redemption


----------



## davring

Gil Bellows


----------



## stevenv

Childstar


----------



## davring

Jennifer Jason Leigh


----------



## stevenv

eXistenZ


----------



## davring

Sarah Polley


----------



## fluffybear

Dawn of the Dead


----------



## stevenv

Lindy Booth


----------



## davring

What Just Happened


----------



## stevenv

Catherine Keener


----------



## davring

Death to Smoochy


----------



## fluffybear

Danny DeVito


----------



## davring

Deck the Halls


----------



## fluffybear

Matthew Broderick


----------



## stevenv

Then She Found Me


----------



## davring

stevenv said:


> Then She Found Me


Gotta love summer attire

Helen Hunt


----------



## stevenv

davring said:


> Gotta love summer attire
> 
> Helen Hunt


Agreed.  Hayden needs to go to the beach sometime...

The Curse Of The Jade Scorpion


----------



## davring

Elizabeth Berkley


----------



## stevenv

Showgirls


----------



## davring

Gina Gershon


----------



## stevenv

Bound


----------



## davring

Mary Mara


----------



## stevenv

Em & Me


----------



## davring

Jenny Robertson


----------



## stevenv

A Cool, Dry Place


----------



## davring

Monica Potter


----------



## stevenv

Lower Learning


----------



## davring

Patricia Belcher


----------



## fluffybear

Jeepers Creepers


----------



## stevenv

Justin Long


----------



## davring

Funny People


----------



## stevenv

Aubrey Plaza


----------



## davring

Scott Pilgrim vs. the World


----------



## stevenv

Alison Pill


----------



## davring

stevenv said:


> Alison Pill


Wow, over 24 hours between posts...

Dan in Real Life


----------



## fluffybear

Dane Cook


----------



## stevenv

London


----------



## davring

Kelli Garner


----------



## stevenv

Going The Distance


----------



## fluffybear

Drew Barrymore


----------



## davring

Everybody's Fine


----------



## stevenv

Kate Beckinsale


----------



## fluffybear

Underworld


----------



## stevenv

Michael Sheen


----------



## davring

My Last Five Girlfriends


----------



## stevenv

Naomie Harris


----------



## davring

Miami Vice (2006)


----------



## fluffybear

Elizabeth Rodriguez


----------



## stevenv

Jack Goes Boating


----------



## davring

Amy Ryan


----------



## fluffybear

Gone Baby Gone


----------



## davring

Michelle Monaghan


----------



## fluffybear

Eagle Eye


----------



## davring

Rosario Dawson


----------



## fluffybear

Sin City


----------



## davring

Alexis Bledel


----------



## fluffybear

Gilmore Girls


----------



## davring

Lauren Graham


----------



## fluffybear

Confessions of a Sexist Pig


----------



## davring

Natalie Ramsey


----------



## stevenv

Cherry Falls


----------



## davring

Candy Clark


----------



## stevenv

The Informant!


----------



## davring

Melanie Lynskey


----------



## stevenv

Up In The Air


----------



## davring

Anna Kendrick


----------



## stevenv

Eclipse


----------



## davring

Ashley Greene


----------



## stevenv

King Of California


----------



## davring

Evan Rachel Wood


----------



## stevenv

Whatever Works


----------



## davring

Nicole Patrick


----------



## stevenv

My Soul To Take


----------



## davring

Zena Grey


----------



## stevenv

Stateside


----------



## davring

Rachael Leigh Cook


----------



## stevenv

She's All That


----------



## davring

Anna Paquin


----------



## stevenv

Scream 4


----------



## davring

Neve Campbell


----------



## stevenv

Closing The Ring


----------



## davring

Christopher Plummer


----------



## fluffybear

The Sound of Music


----------



## stevenv

Julie Andrews


----------



## davring

10


----------



## stevenv

Bo Derek


----------



## davring

Life in the Balance


----------



## fluffybear

Bruce Boxleitner


----------



## stevenv

TRON: Legacy


----------



## davring

Olivia Wilde


----------



## stevenv

Cowboys & Aliens


----------



## davring

Abigail Spencer


----------



## stevenv

Campfire Stories


----------



## fluffybear

Charlie Day


----------



## stevenv

A Quiet Little Marriage


----------



## davring

Mary Elizabeth Ellis


----------



## stevenv

Pulling


----------



## davring

Majandra Delfino


----------



## stevenv

Life As We Know It


----------



## davring

Christina Hendricks


----------



## fluffybear

Beggars and Choosers


----------



## davring

Sherri Saum


----------



## stevenv

Anne B. Real


----------



## davring

Jackie Quinones


----------



## stevenv

Hard Luck


----------



## davring

Cybill Shepherd


----------



## stevenv

Expecting Mary


----------



## fluffybear

Linda Gray


----------



## stevenv

Oscar


----------



## davring

Marisa Tomei


----------



## stevenv

The Lincoln Lawyer


----------



## davring

stevenv said:


> The Lincoln Lawyer


So peaceful looking

Margarita Levieva


----------



## stevenv

davring said:


> So peaceful looking
> 
> Margarita Levieva




Adventureland


----------



## davring

Kelsey Ford


----------



## stevenv

Vampires Suck


----------



## fluffybear

Diedrich Bader


----------



## davring

Meet the Spartans


----------



## stevenv

Carmen Electra


----------



## davring

Epic Movie


----------



## stevenv

Jayma Mays


----------



## davring

Pushing Daisies


----------



## stevenv

Anna Friel


----------



## davring

Niagara Motel


----------



## stevenv

Wendy Crewson


----------



## davring

Air Force One


----------



## stevenv

Glenn Close


----------



## davring

The Stepford Wives


----------



## stevenv

Bette Midler


----------



## davring

Drowning Mona


----------



## stevenv

Neve Campbell


----------



## fluffybear

Party of Five


----------



## stevenv

Jennifer Love Hewitt


----------



## fluffybear

The Tuxedo


----------



## davring

Debi Mazar


----------



## fluffybear

Graffiti Rock


----------



## davring

Vincent Gallo


----------



## fluffybear

Dirt


----------



## davring

Laura Allen


----------



## stevenv

Sucker Free City


----------



## davring

Marguerite Moreau


----------



## stevenv

Wake


----------



## davring

Bijou Phillips


----------



## stevenv

Bully


----------



## fluffybear

Brad Renfro


----------



## stevenv

Ghost World


----------



## davring

Scarlett Johansson


----------



## stevenv

The Perfect Score


----------



## davring

Iris Quinn


----------



## stevenv

Slither


----------



## fluffybear

Elizabeth Banks


----------



## stevenv

Lovely, Still


----------



## davring

Kali Cook


----------



## stevenv

The Ridiculous Department


----------



## fluffybear

Jeff Spies


----------



## stevenv

In Focus


----------



## fluffybear

Lauren Davis


----------



## davring

Magdalene


----------



## stevenv

Susan Hanfield


----------



## fluffybear

M.A.N.T.I.S.


----------



## stevenv

Christopher Gartin


----------



## davring

The Glades


----------



## stevenv

Michelle Hurd


----------



## davring

According to Jim


----------



## stevenv

Kimberly Williams-Paisley


----------



## fluffybear

We Are Marshall


----------



## stevenv

Kate Mara


----------



## davring

Transsiberian


----------



## fluffybear

Woody Harrelson


----------



## davring

No Country for Old Men


----------



## stevenv

Tess Harper


----------



## fluffybear

The Man in the Moon


----------



## davring

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## stevenv

How Do You Know


----------



## Dario33

Jack Nicholson


----------



## stevenv

The Departed


----------



## bean1980

Michael C Hall


----------



## davring

Dexter


----------



## stevenv

James Remar


----------



## MysteryMan

48 Hrs


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

Nick Nolte


----------



## stevenv

The Thin Red Line


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

John Cusack


----------



## stevenv

War, Inc.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

Marisa Tomei


----------



## stevenv

Anger Management


----------



## fluffybear

January Jones


----------



## stevenv

X-Men: First Class


----------



## fluffybear

James McAvoy


----------



## stevenv

Atonement


----------



## fluffybear

Keira Knightley


----------



## stevenv

Never Let Me Go


----------



## fluffybear

Charlotte Rampling


----------



## stevenv

The Verdict


----------



## jerry downing

Jack Warden


----------



## davring

The Presidio


----------



## stevenv

Meg Ryan


----------



## davring

City of Angels


----------



## stevenv

Sarah Dampf


----------



## davring

The Astronaut's Wife


----------



## stevenv

Charlize Theron


----------



## davring

Hancock


----------



## stevenv

Jason Bateman


----------



## davring

Extract


----------



## stevenv

Mila Kunis


----------



## davring

Forgetting Sarah Marshall


----------



## stevenv

Kristen Bell


----------



## fluffybear

Veronica Mars


----------



## davring

Amanda Seyfried


----------



## stevenv

Jennifer's Body


----------



## davring

Megan Fox


----------



## stevenv

Friends With Kids


----------



## davring

stevenv said:


> Friends With Kids


Can't make out that pic...

Jennifer Westfeldt


----------



## stevenv

davring said:


> Can't make out that pic...
> 
> Jennifer Westfeldt


I guess she's doing a candlelight photoshoot there...

Ira & Abby


----------



## davring

stevenv said:


> I guess she's doing a candlelight photoshoot there...
> 
> Ira & Abby


I guess the postage stamp size can't do it justice

Judith Light


----------



## stevenv

Save Me


----------



## davring

Carmen Serano


----------



## stevenv

The Flock


----------



## davring

Avril Lavigne


----------



## stevenv

Fast Food Nation


----------



## jerry downing

Barbara Chisholm


----------



## fluffybear

Friday Night Lights


----------



## sean10780

Scott Porter


----------



## David Ortiz

"The Good Wife"


----------



## sean10780

Mary Beth Peil


----------



## davring

Jersey Girl (1992)


----------



## stevenv

Jami Gertz


----------



## davring

Seven Girlfriends


----------



## stevenv

Mimi Rogers


----------



## davring

Falling Up


----------



## stevenv

Rachael Leigh Cook


----------



## davring

The Final Season


----------



## stevenv

Sean Astin


----------



## davring

Rudy


----------



## stevenv

Lili Taylor


----------



## sean10780

Mystic Pizza


----------



## stevenv

Julia Roberts


----------



## davring

Notting Hill


----------



## fluffybear

Hugh Grant


----------



## stevenv

Love Actually


----------



## davring

Heike Makatsch


----------



## stevenv

Resident Evil


----------



## davring

Milla Jovovich


----------



## stevenv

Stone


----------



## davring

Pepper Binkley


----------



## Dario33

Morning Glory


----------



## davring

Rachel McAdams


----------



## stevenv

The Notebook


----------



## jerry downing

James Garner


----------



## wv_patsfan

My Fellow Americans


----------



## davring

Sela Ward


----------



## stevenv

The Badge


----------



## davring

stevenv said:


> The Badge


Suggestive pic, looks good on her

Patricia Arquette


----------



## fluffybear

Little Nicky


----------



## davring

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## fluffybear

Jack the bear


----------



## davring

Andrea Marcovicci


----------



## Dario33

The Hand


----------



## fluffybear

Bruce McGill


----------



## davring

No Ordinary Family


----------



## Dario33

Julie Benz


----------



## davring

Saw V


----------



## fluffybear

Laura Gordon


----------



## Dario33

Face to Face


----------



## davring

Lauren Clair


----------



## fluffybear

Me and My Monsters


----------



## davring

Ivy Latimer


----------



## fluffybear

White Collar Blue


----------



## davring

"fluffybear" said:


> White Collar Blue


Brooke Satchwell


----------



## stevenv

Subdivision


----------



## davring

stevenv said:


> Subdivision


Looks like an older pic, still nice though.

How the heck are ya?

Denise Roberts


----------



## stevenv

davring said:


> Looks like an older pic, still nice though.
> 
> How the heck are ya?
> 
> Denise Roberts


I'm doing good, you?

Kangaroo Jack


----------



## davring

stevenv said:


> I'm doing good, you?
> 
> Enjoying some cooler weather, finally, and wathing the Gators try and rebuild
> 
> Kangaroo Jack


Estella Warren


----------



## stevenv

davring said:


> Estella Warren


Looks like my Mizzou Tigers & your Gators will be division rivals in the SEC next year! Look forward to next season.

Her Minor Thing


----------



## davring

stevenv said:


> Looks like my Mizzou Tigers & your Gators will be division rivals in the SEC next year! Look forward to next season.
> 
> Don't know which division yet., east or west.
> 
> Her Minor Thing


Rachel Dratch


----------



## stevenv

davring said:


> Rachel Dratch


Mizzou will be in the East division.

Just Go With It


----------



## davring

stevenv said:


> Mizzou will be in the East division.
> 
> Welcome to the SEC Great conference.
> 
> Just Go With It


Brooklyn Decker


----------



## stevenv

davring said:


> Brooklyn Decker


Thank you. Look forward to starting new rivalries & new traditions in the SEC.

Lip****z Saves The World


----------



## davring

stevenv said:


> Thank you. Look forward to starting new rivalries & new traditions in the SEC.
> 
> Great fans(usually), very passionate.
> 
> Lip****z Saves The World


Cara Santana


----------



## stevenv

davring said:


> Cara Santana


That's what I love about the SEC, very passionate, die-hard fans. Right up my alley!

Born In The USA


----------



## davring

Courtney Hope


----------



## stevenv

Mob Rules


----------



## davring

Tina Casciani


----------



## stevenv

Role Models


----------



## davring

stevenv said:


> Role Models


Get the chance to go to any games? We are 20+ year season ticket holders.

Elizabeth Banks


----------



## stevenv

davring said:


> Get the chance to go to any games? We are 20+ year season ticket holders.
> 
> Elizabeth Banks


No I haven't been to any games yet. Might have to get tickets to a game next season. They are supposed to renovate Faurot Field in Columbia and add about 20,000+ seats. That will be great.

The Next Three Days


----------



## davring

stevenv said:


> No I haven't been to any games yet. Might have to get tickets to a game next season. They are supposed to renovate Faurot Field in Columbia and add about 20,000+ seats. That will be great.
> 
> Waited five years to get our season tickets. Used to go to every game, but in the last couple of years we have cut back some, $4.00 gas and a 700 mile trip started to get a little expensive.
> 
> The Next Three Days


Veronica Brown


----------



## stevenv

davring said:


> Veronica Brown


Yeah I wish it wasn't so expensive to go to games. I love football and I would love to watch Mizzou play Florida, Georgia, etc. at Faurot Field.

Cherish


----------



## davring

Liz Phair


----------



## stevenv

Seeing Other People


----------



## davring

Lauren Graham


----------



## stevenv

Birds Of America


----------



## davring

Stacie Theon


----------



## stevenv

Dexter


----------



## davring

Julie Benz


----------



## stevenv

Rambo


----------



## davring

Matthew Marsden


----------



## stevenv

Transformers: Revenge Of The Fallen


----------



## davring

Megan Fox


----------



## stevenv

Confessions Of A Teenage Drama Queen


----------



## fluffybear

Carol Kane


----------



## davring

My Girlfriend's Boyfriend


----------



## stevenv

Alyssa Milano


----------



## davring

Sundays at Tiffany's


----------



## stevenv

Stockard Channing


----------



## davring

Life or Something Like It


----------



## stevenv

Angelina Jolie


----------



## davring

Wanted


----------



## stevenv

James McAvoy


----------



## Bradcny

Atonement


----------



## stevenv

Keira Knightley


----------



## davring

stevenv said:


> Keira Knightley


One of the best pic's you've had in a long while Absolutely stunning

Never Let Me Go


----------



## stevenv

davring said:


> One of the best pic's you've had in a long while Absolutely stunning
> 
> Never Let Me Go


Hayden's finally growing her hair back! 

Charlotte Rampling


----------



## fluffybear

stevenv said:


> Hayden's finally growing her hair back!
> 
> Charlotte Rampling


Swimming Pool


----------



## stevenv

Ludivine Sagnier


----------



## fluffybear

stevenv said:


> Ludivine Sagnier


Peter Pan (2003)


----------



## davring

Rachel Hurd-Wood


----------



## stevenv

An American Haunting


----------



## fluffybear

Sissy Spacek


----------



## davring

Hard Promises


----------



## stevenv

Lois Smith


----------



## davring

stevenv said:


> Lois Smith


The hair is getting longer
Happy New Year

Army Wives


----------



## stevenv

davring said:


> The hair is getting longer
> Happy New Year
> 
> Army Wives


Happy New Year!

Kim Delaney


----------



## fluffybear

Perry Mason: The Case of the Sinister Spirit


----------



## stevenv

William Katt


----------



## davring

stevenv said:


> William Katt


THis place has been quiet lately

Pure Country 2: The Gift


----------



## stevenv

davring said:


> THis place has been quiet lately
> 
> Pure Country 2: The Gift


Yes we need to liven it up a little bit...

Michael McKean


----------



## davring

stevenv said:


> Yes we need to liven it up a little bit...
> 
> Michael McKean


Remember Chris said he is going to reset this thread at 1000 posts...

The Grand


----------



## stevenv

Judy Greer


----------



## davring

Love and Other Drugs


----------



## stevenv

Anne Hathaway


----------



## pfp

Hoodwinked!


----------



## davring

Glenn Close


----------



## bobsupra

Dangerous Liaisons


----------



## pfp

Valerie Gogan


----------



## bobsupra

One More Kiss


----------



## pfp

Robin Galloway


----------



## bobsupra

Losing Control


----------



## pfp

Bitsie Tulloch


----------



## bobsupra

Bitsie, what a name! The Artist (of course)


----------



## pfp

Missi Pyle


----------



## bobsupra

Big Fish


----------



## pfp

Marion Cotillard


----------



## bobsupra

An underrated movie...9


----------



## pfp

Nicole Kidman


----------



## bobsupra

Moulin Rouge


----------



## pfp

Kylie Minogue


----------



## bobsupra

Cut


----------



## pfp

Molly Ringwald


----------



## bobsupra

Breakfast Club (brat pack)


----------



## pfp

Ally Sheedy


----------



## bobsupra

War Games


----------



## fluffybear

Dabney Coleman


----------



## bobsupra

Stuart Little


----------



## stevenv

Geena Davis


----------



## bobsupra

The Accidental Tourist


----------



## stevenv

Kathleen Turner


----------



## bobsupra

Prizzi's Honor


----------



## stevenv

Anjelica Huston


----------



## davring

The Grifters


----------



## stevenv

Annette Bening


----------



## davring

The American President


----------



## bobsupra

Anna Deavere Smith


----------



## davring

Rachel Getting Married


----------



## stevenv

Debra Winger


----------



## davring

An Officer and a Gentleman


----------



## stevenv

David Keith


----------



## davring

Daredevil


----------



## stevenv

Jennifer Garner


----------



## davring

Catch and Release


----------



## stevenv

Juliette Lewis


----------



## davring

The Switch


----------



## stevenv

Jennifer Aniston


----------



## davring

Just Go with It


----------



## stevenv

Bailee Madison


----------



## bobsupra

Lonely Hearts


----------



## stevenv

Salma Hayek


----------



## davring

Fools Rush In


----------



## bobsupra

Jill Clayburgh


----------



## davring

Whispers in the Dark


----------



## bobsupra

Alan Alda


----------



## davring

What Women Want


----------



## bobsupra

I'm clueless what they want.

Valerie Perrine


----------



## davring

bobsupra said:


> I'm clueless what they want.
> 
> Valerie Perrine


I know I'll never figure it out either

My Girlfriend's Boyfriend


----------



## stevenv

Deborah Gibson


----------



## davring

Coffee Date


----------



## stevenv

Sally Kirkland


----------



## davring

Factory Girl


----------



## bobsupra

Mena Suvari


----------



## davring

American Pie


----------



## bobsupra

Tara Reid


----------



## davring

If I Had Known I Was a Genius


----------



## bobsupra

Whoopi Goldberg


----------



## davring

Monkeybone


----------



## bobsupra

Megan Mullally (who?)


----------



## davring

Will & Grace


----------



## stevenv

Debra Messing


----------



## davring

The Wedding Date


----------



## stevenv

Amy Adams


----------



## bobsupra

Catch me if u can


----------



## davring

Nathalie Baye


----------



## stevenv

The Man Inside


----------



## bobsupra

Hippolyte Girardot


----------



## davring

Jump Tomorrow


----------



## bobsupra

Amy Sedaris


----------



## davring

Dedication


----------



## fluffybear

Mandy Moore


----------



## bobsupra

Love, Wedding, Marriage


----------



## fluffybear

James Brolin


----------



## davring

The Hunting Party


----------



## bobsupra

Jesse Eisenberg


----------



## davring

Adventureland


----------



## bobsupra

Kristen Stewart


----------



## davring

Jumper


----------



## bobsupra

Jesse James


----------



## davring

Pearl Harbor


----------



## bobsupra

Mako


----------



## davring

Seven Years in Tibet


----------



## bobsupra

David Thewlis


----------



## davring

The Big Lebowski


----------



## bobsupra

Steve Buscemi


----------



## davring

Boardwalk Empire


----------



## bobsupra

Kelly Macdonald


----------



## stevenv

Harry Potter And The Deathly Hallows: Part 2


----------



## bobsupra

Helena Bonham Carter


----------



## stevenv

The King's Speech


----------



## bobsupra

Geoffrey Rush


----------



## davring

Shakespeare in Love


----------



## bobsupra

Joseph Fiennes


----------



## stevenv

The Merchant Of Venice


----------



## bobsupra

Jeremy Irons


----------



## stevenv

Margin Call


----------



## bobsupra

Demi Moore (She was smoking what?)


----------



## stevenv

The Joneses


----------



## davring

Amber Heard


----------



## bobsupra

Pineapple Express


----------



## davring

Rosie Perez


----------



## bobsupra

Untamed Heart


----------



## davring

Marisa Tomei


----------



## bobsupra

My Cousin Vinny


----------



## davring

Fred Gwynne


----------



## bobsupra

Ironweed


----------



## davring

Diane Venora


----------



## bobsupra

The Jackal


----------



## davring

Mathilda May


----------



## bobsupra

Celluloid


----------



## davring

Anna Falchi


----------



## bobsupra

L'affaire


----------



## davring

Robert Hossein


----------



## bobsupra

The Professional


----------



## davring

Jean-Paul Belmondo


----------



## bobsupra

Les Misérables (careful)


----------



## davring

bobsupra said:


> Les Misérables (careful)


I think this will get us back to this side of the pond

Richard Sammel


----------



## bobsupra

Inglourious Basterds (kind of)


----------



## davring

Diane Kruger


----------



## bobsupra

Troy


----------



## davring

Siri Svegler


----------



## bobsupra

Hmmm. Limited

The Line of Beauty


----------



## davring

Hayley Atwell


----------



## bobsupra

Brideshead Revisited


----------



## davring

Matthew Goode


----------



## stevenv

Watchmen


----------



## bobsupra

Jackie Earle Haley


----------



## stevenv

Fragments


----------



## bobsupra

Jeanne Tripplehorn


----------



## stevenv

Relative Values


----------



## bobsupra

Colin Firth


----------



## stevenv

Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy


----------



## bobsupra

Gary Oldman


----------



## stevenv

The Book Of Eli


----------



## davring

Mila Kunis


----------



## stevenv

Friends With Benefits


----------



## davring

Jenna Elfman


----------



## stevenv

Can't Hardly Wait


----------



## davring

Jennifer Love Hewitt


----------



## bobsupra

I Still Know What You Did Last Summer


----------



## stevenv

Freddie Prinze Jr.


----------



## davring

Summer Catch


----------



## bobsupra

Brittany Murphy


----------



## davring

The Ramen Girl


----------



## bobsupra

Gabriel Mann


----------



## davring

A Lot Like Love


----------



## stevenv

Ali Larter


----------



## davring

Final Destination


----------



## stevenv

Kristen Cloke


----------



## davring

The Rage


----------



## stevenv

Gary Busey


----------



## davring

Chasing Ghosts


----------



## stevenv

Danny Trejo


----------



## davring

Machete


----------



## stevenv

Jessica Alba


----------



## davring

Good Luck Chuck


----------



## stevenv

Sasha Pieterse


----------



## davring

Heroes


----------



## stevenv

Hayden Panettiere


----------



## davring

stevenv said:


> Hayden Panettiere


Looks like she has some work lined up...

Scream 4


----------



## stevenv

davring said:


> Looks like she has some work lined up...
> 
> Scream 4


Good for her. Be glad to see her back on the big screen again soon...

Lucy Hale


----------



## davring

Fear Island


----------



## stevenv

Haylie Duff


----------



## davring

A Holiday Engagement


----------



## stevenv

Jennifer Elise Cox


----------



## MysteryMan

stevenv said:


> Jennifer Elise Cox


EDtv


----------



## bobsupra

Ellen DeGeneres


----------



## stevenv

Coneheads


----------



## davring

Jane Curtin


----------



## stevenv

I Don't Know How She Does It


----------



## davring

Busy Philipps


----------



## bobsupra

He's Just Not That Into You


----------



## stevenv

Scarlett Johansson


----------



## davring

The Horse Whisperer


----------



## stevenv

Dianne Wiest


----------



## bobsupra

Bright Lights, Big City


----------



## stevenv

Phoebe Cates


----------



## bobsupra

Fast Times at Ridgemont Hi


----------



## stevenv

Jennifer Jason Leigh


----------



## bobsupra

Road to Perdition


----------



## stevenv

Jude Law


----------



## bobsupra

Cold Mountain


----------



## davring

Nicole Kidman


----------



## bobsupra

The Stepford Wives


----------



## davring

Kate Shindle


----------



## bobsupra

Capote


----------



## davring

Allie Mickelson


----------



## stevenv

The Five People You Meet In Heaven


----------



## davring

Dagmara Dominczyk


----------



## stevenv

Higher Ground


----------



## bobsupra

Congrats on 500 Steven

Bill Irwin


----------



## stevenv

bobsupra said:


> Congrats on 500 Steven
> 
> Bill Irwin


Thanks Bob!

Dark Matter


----------



## davring

stevenv said:


> Thanks Bob!
> 
> Dark Matter


Nice fresh look...

Blair Brown


----------



## stevenv

Griffin & Phoenix


----------



## davring

Amanda Peet


----------



## stevenv

Please Give


----------



## davring

Elise Ivy


----------



## stevenv

Ocean's 7-11


----------



## davring

Jes Macallan


----------



## stevenv

Hired Gun


----------



## bobsupra

Oscar Dillon


----------



## fluffybear

Batman Forever


----------



## davring

Jessica Tuck


----------



## fluffybear

Castle


----------



## davring

Susan Sullivan


----------



## stevenv

My Best Friend's Wedding


----------



## davring

Rachel Griffiths


----------



## bobsupra

Blow


----------



## davring

Penélope Cruz


----------



## bobsupra

Vicky Cristina Barcelona


----------



## davring

Patricia Clarkson


----------



## bobsupra

All the King's Men


----------



## davring

Kathy Baker


----------



## bobsupra

Assassination Tango


----------



## davring

Renee Victor


----------



## bobsupra

The Apostle


----------



## davring

Farrah Fawcett


----------



## stevenv

Dr. T And The Women


----------



## davring

Liv Tyler


----------



## stevenv

SUPER


----------



## davring

Ellen Page


----------



## bobsupra

Juno


----------



## davring

Kaaren de Zilva


----------



## bobsupra

The 13th Warrior


----------



## davring

Omar Sharif


----------



## stevenv

Lawrence Of Arabia


----------



## davring

Anthony Quinn


----------



## stevenv

Revenge


----------



## davring

Madeleine Stowe


----------



## bobsupra

The General's Daughter


----------



## davring

Leslie Stefanson


----------



## bobsupra

As good as it gets.


----------



## stevenv

Helen Hunt


----------



## bobsupra

Pay it Forward


----------



## stevenv

Angie Dickinson


----------



## bobsupra

Big Bad Momma


----------



## davring

Tom Skerritt


----------



## stevenv

The Velveteen Rabbit


----------



## davring

Jane Seymour


----------



## stevenv

Wake


----------



## davring

Marguerite Moreau


----------



## fluffybear

Monk


----------



## bobsupra

Tony Shalhoub


----------



## davring

Men in Black


----------



## fluffybear

Vincent D'Onofrio


----------



## davring

The Break-Up


----------



## bobsupra

Jason Bateman


----------



## davring

Extract

Funny movie


----------



## stevenv

Mila Kunis


----------



## davring

Moving McAllister


----------



## stevenv

Mary Pat Gleason


----------



## davring

Drillbit Taylor


----------



## stevenv

Janet Varney


----------



## davring

Married Not Dead


----------



## fluffybear

Matthew Lillard


----------



## davring

Summer Catch


----------



## bobsupra

Jessica Biel


----------



## davring

I Now Pronounce You Chuck & Larry


----------



## stevenv

Adam Sandler


----------



## davring

Just Go with It


----------



## bobsupra

Kevin Nealon


----------



## davring

Aliens in the Attic


----------



## bobsupra

Robert Hoffman


----------



## davring

She's the Man


----------



## bobsupra

Julie Hagerty


----------



## stevenv

What About Bob?


----------



## bobsupra

What about him?

Kathryn Erbe


----------



## stevenv

bobsupra said:


> What about him?
> 
> Kathryn Erbe




Rich In Love


----------



## davring

Piper Laurie


----------



## MysteryMan

The Hustler


----------



## davring

Jackie Gleason


----------



## fluffybear

The Toy


----------



## davring

Teresa Ganzel


----------



## fluffybear

Night Court


----------



## stevenv

John Larroquette


----------



## davring

Isn't She Great


----------



## stevenv

Bette Midler


----------



## davring

Ruthless People


----------



## stevenv

Helen Slater


----------



## fluffybear

Legend of Billie Jean


----------



## davring

Yeardley Smith


----------



## stevenv

New Year's Eve


----------



## davring

Alyssa Milano


----------



## fluffybear

The Canterville Ghost


----------



## davring

Andrea Marcovicci


----------



## fluffybear

Medical Center


----------



## davring

Virginia Hawkins


----------



## fluffybear

Trapper John, M.D.


----------



## davring

Jessica Walter


----------



## fluffybear

Arrested Development


----------



## davring

Portia de Rossi


----------



## stevenv

Cursed


----------



## davring

Shannon Elizabeth


----------



## stevenv

A Novel Romance


----------



## davring

Milena Govich


----------



## stevenv

Sordid Things


----------



## davring

Shannon Beeby


----------



## stevenv

The Karaoke King


----------



## fluffybear

Ken Weiler


----------



## davring

Surviving Eden


----------



## stevenv

Jane Lynch


----------



## fluffybear

Talladega Nights: The Ballad of Ricky Bobby


----------



## stevenv

John C. Reilly


----------



## fluffybear

Days of Thunder


----------



## stevenv

Nicole Kidman


----------



## davring

Practical Magic


----------



## fluffybear

Stockard Channing


----------



## davring

Grease


----------



## fluffybear

Didi Conn


----------



## davring

Grease 2


----------



## fluffybear

Dody Goodman


----------



## davring

Frozen Assets


----------



## stevenv

Shelley Long


----------



## davring

Cheers


----------



## fluffybear

Nicholas Colasanto


----------



## davring

Lou Grant


----------



## MysteryMan

davring said:


> Lou Grant


Mason Adams


----------



## fluffybear

Flamingo Road


----------



## davring

Morgan Fairchild


----------



## stevenv

Spring Break '83


----------



## davring

Sophie Monk


----------



## stevenv

Sex And Death 101


----------



## davring

Julie Bowen


----------



## stevenv

Jumping The Broom


----------



## davring

Angela Bassett


----------



## stevenv

Strange Days


----------



## davring

Brigitte Bako


----------



## fluffybear

Gargoyles


----------



## bobsupra

Edward Asner


----------



## davring

The Commission


----------



## bobsupra

Henry Gibson


----------



## davring

Becker


----------



## bobsupra

Ted Danson


----------



## davring

Just Between Friends


----------



## bobsupra

MTM


----------



## seern

Cheats


----------



## davring

Brandy Kopp


----------



## fluffybear

Supernatural


----------



## davring

Genevieve Padalecki


----------



## fluffybear

Kids in America


----------



## davring

Nicole Richie


----------



## fluffybear

8 Simple Rules


----------



## bobsupra

Caitlin Wachs


----------



## fluffybear

Divine Secrets of the Ya-Ya Sisterhood


----------



## bobsupra

Ashley Judd


----------



## fluffybear

Kiss the Girls


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> Kiss the Girls


Roma Maffia


----------



## bobsupra

Eraser


----------



## fluffybear

bobsupra said:


> Eraser


James Caan


----------



## stevenv

Misery


----------



## davring

stevenv said:


> Misery


Real sweet pic this week,

Lauren Bacall


----------



## jerry downing

Key Largo


----------



## davring

Claire Trevor


----------



## stevenv

How To Murder Your Wife


----------



## davring

Terry-Thomas


----------



## fluffybear

It's a Mad Mad Mad Mad World


----------



## bobsupra

Ethel Merman


----------



## fluffybear

Call Me Madam


----------



## bobsupra

Vera-Ellen


----------



## fluffybear

White Christmas


----------



## stevenv

Mary Wickes


----------



## fluffybear

Sigmund and the Sea Monsters


----------



## stevenv

Billy Barty


----------



## fluffybear

UHF


----------



## stevenv

Fran Drescher


----------



## bobsupra

This is Spinal Tap


----------



## fluffybear

Ed Begley Jr.


----------



## bobsupra

For Your Consideration


----------



## fluffybear

Catherine O'Hara


----------



## davring

Temple Grandin


----------



## stevenv

Claire Danes


----------



## davring

The Rainmaker


----------



## stevenv

Mary Kay Place


----------



## davring

Sweet Home Alabama


----------



## stevenv

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## davring

Walk the Line


----------



## fluffybear

Robert Patrick


----------



## stevenv

Safe House


----------



## fluffybear

Denzel Washington


----------



## bobsupra

Training Day


----------



## fluffybear

Raymond Cruz


----------



## bobsupra

Clear and Present Danger


----------



## fluffybear

Dean Jones


----------



## bobsupra

Snowball Express


----------



## fluffybear

David White


----------



## bobsupra

Sunrise at Campobello


----------



## fluffybear

Jean Hagen


----------



## stevenv

Dead Ringer


----------



## fluffybear

George Macready


----------



## stevenv

The Great Race


----------



## davring

Natalie Wood


----------



## stevenv

The Last Married Couple In America


----------



## fluffybear

Arlene Golonka


----------



## stevenv

My Tutor


----------



## davring

Kevin McCarthy


----------



## bobsupra

Natalie Wood


----------



## davring

Hart to Hart


----------



## bobsupra

Robert Wagner


----------



## davring

NCIS


----------



## bobsupra

Googy Gress


----------



## davring

Pushing Daisies


----------



## bobsupra

Kristin Chenoweth


----------



## davring

RV


----------



## stevenv

Joanna 'JoJo' Levesque


----------



## bobsupra

Aquamarine (a really bad movie)


----------



## davring

Sara Paxton


----------



## bobsupra

Soldier


----------



## davring

Connie Nielsen


----------



## stevenv

The Ice Harvest


----------



## davring

Lara Phillips


----------



## stevenv

The Aviary


----------



## davring

Claire Rankin


----------



## stevenv

John Q


----------



## davring

Vanessa Branch


----------



## bobsupra

Pirates of the Caribbean: At World's End


----------



## stevenv

Bill Nighy


----------



## bobsupra

pirate Radio


----------



## davring

Katherine Parkinson


----------



## stevenv

How To Lose Friends & Alienate People


----------



## davring

Gillian Anderson


----------



## MysteryMan

davring said:


> Gillian Anderson


The Turning


----------



## davring

Karen Allen


----------



## stevenv

World Traveler


----------



## bobsupra

Billy Crudup


----------



## davring

Mary McCormack


----------



## stevenv

Deep Impact


----------



## davring

Téa Leoni


----------



## stevenv

Tower Heist


----------



## bobsupra

Matthew Borderick


----------



## davring

The Cable Guy


----------



## bobsupra

Jack Black


----------



## fluffybear

King Kong


----------



## davring

Naomi Watts


----------



## bobsupra

Mulholland Drive


----------



## davring

Laura Harring


----------



## bobsupra

The Caller


----------



## davring

Frank Langella


----------



## bobsupra

Frost/Nixon


----------



## stevenv

Rebecca Hall


----------



## davring

The Town


----------



## stevenv

Blake Lively


----------



## davring

Green Lantern


----------



## stevenv

Leanne Cochran


----------



## davring

Just My Luck


----------



## stevenv

Lindsay Lohan


----------



## davring

Machete


----------



## stevenv

Jessica Alba


----------



## davring

Meet Bill


----------



## stevenv

Kristen Wiig


----------



## davring

Extract


----------



## stevenv

Mila Kunis


----------



## davring

Forgetting Sarah Marshall


----------



## stevenv

Kristen Bell


----------



## davring

House of Lies


----------



## stevenv

Dawn Olivieri


----------



## davring

Californication


----------



## stevenv

Madeline Zima


----------



## davring

Strong Medicine


----------



## stevenv

Rosa Blasi


----------



## davring

Inseparable


----------



## stevenv

Christine Baranski


----------



## davring

Recipe for a Perfect Christmas


----------



## stevenv

Monica Parker


----------



## davring

Nailed


----------



## stevenv

Gina Philips


----------



## fluffybear

Jeepers Creepers


----------



## bobsupra

Eileen Brennan


----------



## fluffybear

Private Benjamin (TV)


----------



## bobsupra

Lorna Patterson


----------



## fluffybear

Major Dad


----------



## bobsupra

Gerald McRaney


----------



## fluffybear

Cannon


----------



## davring

Joan Van Ark


----------



## fluffybear

Run for Your Life


----------



## davring

Ben Gazzara


----------



## fluffybear

Treasury Men in Action


----------



## davring

James Dean


----------



## stevenv

East Of Eden


----------



## davring

Jo Van Fleet


----------



## stevenv

The Gang That Couldn't Shoot Straight


----------



## davring

Leigh Taylor-Young


----------



## stevenv

Jagged Edge


----------



## fluffybear

Al Ruscio


----------



## davring

The Phantom


----------



## fluffybear

Catherine Zeta-Jones


----------



## bobsupra

Chicago


----------



## fluffybear

Richard Gere


----------



## stevenv

The Double


----------



## bobsupra

Tamer Hassan


----------



## stevenv

Kick-Ass


----------



## davring

stevenv said:


> Kick-Ass


Rather daring this week

Deborah Twiss


----------



## stevenv

Love Thy Neighbor


----------



## davring

Kellie Overbey


----------



## fluffybear

That's What She Said


----------



## bobsupra

Alia Shawkat


----------



## fluffybear

Without a Trace


----------



## bobsupra

Poppy Montgomery


----------



## fluffybear

Dead Man on Campus


----------



## bobsupra

Alyson Hannigan


----------



## fluffybear

Impure Thoughts


----------



## bobsupra

Brad Dourif


----------



## fluffybear

One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest


----------



## bobsupra

Scatman Crothers


----------



## fluffybear

Hill Street Blues


----------



## stevenv

Betty Thomas


----------



## bobsupra

Homework


----------



## stevenv

Joan Collins


----------



## fluffybear

Bikini Baby


----------



## stevenv

Diana Dors


----------



## davring

There's a Girl in My Soup


----------



## stevenv

Goldie Hawn


----------



## davring

Bird on a Wire


----------



## stevenv

Joan Severance


----------



## davring

The Last Seduction II


----------



## stevenv

Beth Goddard


----------



## davring

X-Men: First Class


----------



## stevenv

Jennifer Lawrence


----------



## davring

The Beaver


----------



## stevenv

Cherry Jones


----------



## davring

The Perfect Storm


----------



## stevenv

Diane Lane


----------



## davring

Killshot


----------



## stevenv

Rosario Dawson


----------



## fluffybear

Light It Up


----------



## bobsupra

Vanessa Williams


----------



## davring

Dance with Me


----------



## bobsupra

Jane Krakowski


----------



## stevenv

Alfie


----------



## davring

Tara Summers


----------



## stevenv

The Lake Effect


----------



## fluffybear

Kay Panabaker


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> Kay Panabaker


Monsters, Inc.


----------



## fluffybear

John Goodman


----------



## davring

Coyote Ugly


----------



## bobsupra

Piper Perabo


----------



## davring

Covert Affairs


----------



## fluffybear

Anne Dudek


----------



## davring

10 Items or Less


----------



## fluffybear

Morgan Freeman


----------



## davring

The Bucket List


----------



## fluffybear

Alex Trebek


----------



## davring

Random Hearts


----------



## bobsupra

Bonnie Hunt


----------



## davring

Return to Me


----------



## fluffybear

Carroll O'Connor


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> Carroll O'Connor


A Fever in the Blood


----------



## stevenv

Don Ameche


----------



## MysteryMan

stevenv said:


> Don Ameche


Dante's Inferno (1935).


----------



## stevenv

Rita Hayworth


----------



## MysteryMan

stevenv said:


> Rita Hayworth


Gilda


----------



## fluffybear

Glenn Ford


----------



## davring

Midway


----------



## fluffybear

Robert Wagner


----------



## davring

Crazy in Alabama


----------



## stevenv

Cathy Moriarty


----------



## fluffybear

Neighbors


----------



## stevenv

Dan Aykroyd


----------



## davring

Grosse Pointe Blank


----------



## stevenv

Joan Cusack


----------



## davring

Shameless


----------



## stevenv

Emmy Rossum


----------



## davring

The Day After Tomorrow


----------



## stevenv

Dennis Quaid


----------



## davring

Switchback


----------



## stevenv

Jared Leto


----------



## davring

Panic Room


----------



## stevenv

Kristen Stewart


----------



## davring

Adventureland


----------



## stevenv

Bill Hader


----------



## davring

Hot Rod


----------



## stevenv

Sissy Spacek


----------



## davring

North Country


----------



## stevenv

Frances McDormand


----------



## davring

The Man Who Wasn't There


----------



## stevenv

Scarlett Johansson


----------



## davring

In Good Company


----------



## stevenv

Selma Blair


----------



## davring

A Guy Thing


----------



## stevenv

Julia Stiles


----------



## davring

Dexter


----------



## seern

Mos Def


----------



## stevenv

Cadillac Records


----------



## fluffybear

Eric Bogosian


----------



## stevenv

Wonderland


----------



## MysteryMan

stevenv said:


> Wonderland


Dylan McDermott


----------



## stevenv

The Messengers


----------



## fluffybear

Anna Hagan


----------



## stevenv

The Groundstar Conspiracy


----------



## fluffybear

Tim O'Connor


----------



## stevenv

The Naked Gun 2 1/2: The Smell Of Fear


----------



## fluffybear

O.J. Simpson


----------



## stevenv

The Towering Inferno


----------



## davring

Faye Dunaway


----------



## stevenv

Network


----------



## davring

Robert Duvall


----------



## stevenv

Sling Blade


----------



## davring

Natalie Canerday


----------



## fluffybear

Biloxi Blues


----------



## davring

Penelope Ann Miller


----------



## MysteryMan

davring said:


> Penelope Ann Miller


Awakenings


----------



## davring

Julie Kavner


----------



## fluffybear

Petrocelli


----------



## stevenv

Barry Newman


----------



## fluffybear

Get Smart


----------



## stevenv

Don Adams


----------



## davring

Back to the Beach


----------



## bobsupra

Annette Funicello


----------



## fluffybear

Mickey Mouse Club (1955)


----------



## bobsupra

Cubby O'Brien


----------



## fluffybear

Westward Ho the Wagons!


----------



## bobsupra

George Reeves


----------



## fluffybear

Superman


----------



## stevenv

Noel Neill


----------



## fluffybear

Over the Santa Fe Trail


----------



## davring

Ken Curtis


----------



## stevenv

Pony Express Rider


----------



## fluffybear

Slim Pickens


----------



## stevenv

Blazing Saddles


----------



## fluffybear

Alex Karras


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> Alex Karras


Victor Victoria


----------



## fluffybear

Robert Preston


----------



## stevenv

Semi-Tough


----------



## fluffybear

Bert Convy


----------



## stevenv

The Cannonball Run


----------



## seern

Tara Buckman


----------



## davring

High Finance Woman


----------



## seern

Moses Gibson


----------



## stevenv

Blue Velvet


----------



## fluffybear

Kyle MacLachlan


----------



## stevenv

Miranda


----------



## fluffybear

Joanne Froggatt


----------



## bobsupra

In Our Name


----------



## stevenv

Bill Fellows


----------



## bobsupra

Blackbeard


----------



## fluffybear

Stacy Keach


----------



## stevenv

Come Early Morning


----------



## fluffybear

Laura Prepon


----------



## davring

In Plain Sight


----------



## stevenv

Nichole Hiltz


----------



## fluffybear

Dude, Where's My Car?


----------



## stevenv

Marla Sokoloff


----------



## fluffybear

Over the Top


----------



## davring

Annie Potts


----------



## fluffybear

Corvette Summer


----------



## bobsupra

Fabio


----------



## fluffybear

Spy Hard


----------



## stevenv

Marcia Gay Harden


----------



## MysteryMan

stevenv said:


> Marcia Gay Harden


Meet Joe Black


----------



## fluffybear

MysteryMan said:


> Meet Joe Black


Sir Anthony Hopkins


----------



## bobsupra

Silence of the Lambs


----------



## fluffybear

Scott Glenn


----------



## davring

Nights in Rodanthe


----------



## stevenv

Viola Davis


----------



## davring

Jesse Stone: Stone Cold


----------



## fluffybear

Joe the Dog


----------



## davring

November Christmas


----------



## stevenv

Tegan Moss


----------



## davring

Wild Cherry


----------



## stevenv

Rumer Willis


----------



## davring

Army Wives


----------



## stevenv

Sterling K. Brown


----------



## davring

Without a Trace


----------



## stevenv

Poppy Montgomery


----------



## davring

Lying to Be Perfect


----------



## stevenv

Julia Benson


----------



## fluffybear

Harper's Island


----------



## davring

Elaine Cassidy


----------



## fluffybear

Disco Pigs


----------



## davring

Eleanor Methven


----------



## fluffybear

The Boxer


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> The Boxer


Brian Cox


----------



## davring

Shoot on Sight


----------



## fluffybear

Naseeruddin Shah


----------



## bobsupra

The League of Extraordinary Gentlemen


----------



## fluffybear

Max Ryan


----------



## stevenv

Thr3e


----------



## fluffybear

*Jack* Ryan


----------



## davring

Keeping Mum


----------



## fluffybear

Rowan Atkinson


----------



## davring

Bean


----------



## fluffybear

Burt Reynolds


----------



## bobsupra

Boogie, Boogie Nights.


----------



## fluffybear

Nina Hartley


----------



## davring

American Dummy


----------



## fluffybear

Jim Norton


----------



## bobsupra

Zack and Miri Make a Porno


----------



## fluffybear

Seth Rogan


----------



## bobsupra

Pineapple Express


----------



## fluffybear

Ed Begley Jr.


----------



## stevenv

What's Your Number?


----------



## fluffybear

Chris Pratt


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> Chris Pratt


Wanted


----------



## davring

Kristen Hager


----------



## fluffybear

Sorority Wars


----------



## davring

Courtney Thorne-Smith


----------



## fluffybear

According to Jim


----------



## davring

Kimberly Williams-Paisley


----------



## fluffybear

How to Go Out on a Date in Queens


----------



## bobsupra

Blythe Danner


----------



## fluffybear

Meet the Fockers


----------



## bobsupra

Owen Wilson


----------



## fluffybear

Starsky & Hutch (Movie)


----------



## davring

Amy Smart


----------



## MysteryMan

davring said:


> Amy Smart


Starship Troopers


----------



## davring

Dina Meyer


----------



## fluffybear

Saw


----------



## davring

Shawnee Smith


----------



## fluffybear

Becker


----------



## bobsupra

Ted Danson


----------



## fluffybear

Cheers


----------



## bobsupra

Kirstie Alley


----------



## fluffybear

MadHouse


----------



## davring

Alison La Placa


----------



## fluffybear

The John Larroquette Show


----------



## davring

Gigi Rice


----------



## fluffybear

B.L. Stryker


----------



## bobsupra

Ossie Davis


----------



## davring

Bubba Ho-Tep


----------



## fluffybear

Bruce Campbell


----------



## davring

Burn Notice


----------



## fluffybear

Michael Weston


----------



## davring

fluffybear said:


> Michael Weston


Michael Weston > Jeffrey Donovan 

Hitch


----------



## fluffybear

davring said:


> Michael Weston > Jeffrey Donovan


:nono2:

Michael Westen = Jeffrey Donovan

So I now return you to *Michael Weston*


----------



## bobsupra

State of Play (nice children).


----------



## fluffybear

bobsupra said:


> State of Play (nice children).


Rachel McAdams


----------



## bobsupra

Midnight in Paris


----------



## davring

Nina Arianda


----------



## bobsupra

Tower Heist


----------



## fluffybear

Judd Hirsch


----------



## davring

Taxi


----------



## fluffybear

Dick Miller


----------



## davring

Lois & Clark: The New Adventures of Superman


----------



## fluffybear

Lane Smith


----------



## davring

My Cousin Vinny


----------



## fluffybear

Jill Jane Clements


----------



## davring

Warm Springs


----------



## bobsupra

Cynthia Nixon


----------



## davring

The Babysitters


----------



## fluffybear

Halley Wegryn Gross


----------



## bobsupra

Across the Universe


----------



## fluffybear

Dana Fuchs


----------



## bobsupra

The Mortician


----------



## davring

Angelic Zambrana


----------



## fluffybear

Illegal Tender


----------



## bobsupra

Dania Ramirez


----------



## fluffybear

Entourage


----------



## davring

Debi Mazar


----------



## bobsupra

The Women


----------



## davring

Debra Messing


----------



## fluffybear

Will & Grace


----------



## davring

Megan Mullally


----------



## fluffybear

Risky Business


----------



## bobsupra

Rebecca De Mornay


----------



## davring

A Table for One


----------



## fluffybear

Patrick O'Neal


----------



## bobsupra

Wild Hogs


----------



## fluffybear

John C. McGinley


----------



## bobsupra

The Rock


----------



## MysteryMan

bobsupra said:


> The Rock


Claire Forlani


----------



## bobsupra

Meet Joe Black


----------



## davring

Marcia Gay Harden


----------



## MysteryMan

davring said:


> Marcia Gay Harden


Miller's Crossing


----------



## davring

Frances McDormand


----------



## stevenv

This Must Be The Place


----------



## bobsupra

Harry Dean Stanton


----------



## stevenv

Alpha Dog


----------



## bobsupra

Emile Hirsch


----------



## stevenv

Lords Of Dogtown


----------



## davring

stevenv said:


> Lords Of Dogtown


A happy Hayden

Nikki Reed


----------



## stevenv

Catch .44


----------



## davring

Malin Akerman


----------



## stevenv

Wanderlust


----------



## davring

Kerri Kenney


----------



## fluffybear

You Wrote It, You Watch It


----------



## stevenv

Jon Stewart


----------



## davring

Jay and Silent Bob Strike Back


----------



## stevenv

Shannon Elizabeth


----------



## davring

You Belong to Me


----------



## stevenv

Victoria Sanchez


----------



## davring

Flirting with Danger


----------



## stevenv

Charisma Carpenter


----------



## davring

Veronica Mars


----------



## stevenv

Tina Majorino


----------



## davring

What We Do Is Secret


----------



## stevenv

Bijou Phillips


----------



## davring

It's Alive


----------



## stevenv

Ty Glaser


----------



## davring

The Engagement


----------



## stevenv

Emma Pierson


----------



## davring

Money


----------



## stevenv

Jerry Hall


----------



## davring

RPM


----------



## stevenv

Famke Janssen


----------



## davring

Hide and Seek


----------



## stevenv

Dakota Fanning


----------



## davring

The Runaways


----------



## stevenv

Kristen Stewart


----------



## bobsupra

Adventureland


----------



## stevenv

Jesse Eisenberg


----------



## fluffybear

The Social Network


----------



## stevenv

Rooney Mara


----------



## davring

Youth in Revolt


----------



## stevenv

Ari Graynor


----------



## davring

Whip It


----------



## stevenv

Ellen Page


----------



## davring

Smart People


----------



## stevenv

Christine Lahti


----------



## davring

Gross Anatomy


----------



## stevenv

Todd Field


----------



## davring

Stranger Than Fiction


----------



## stevenv

Dina Meyer


----------



## davring

Starship Troopers


----------



## stevenv

Denise Richards


----------



## davring

Finding Bliss


----------



## stevenv

Leelee Sobieski


----------



## davring

The Wicker Man


----------



## stevenv

Ellen Burstyn


----------



## davring

Playing by Heart


----------



## stevenv

Gena Rowlands


----------



## davring

The Notebook


----------



## stevenv

Rachel McAdams


----------



## davring

Morning Glory


----------



## stevenv

Diane Keaton


----------



## davring

The Family Stone


----------



## stevenv

Claire Danes


----------



## davring

Homeland


----------



## stevenv

Amy Hargreaves


----------



## davring

Blue Bloods


----------



## stevenv

Amy Carlson


----------



## davring

Peacemakers


----------



## stevenv

Bellamy Young


----------



## davring

Dirty Sexy Money


----------



## stevenv

Natalie Zea


----------



## davring

Hung


----------



## stevenv

Anne Heche


----------



## davring

Spread


----------



## stevenv

Sarah Buxton


----------



## davring

Devil's Highway


----------



## stevenv

Natassia Malthe


----------



## davring

The Other Side of the Tracks


----------



## stevenv

Shirley Knight


----------



## davring

The Private Lives of Pippa Lee


----------



## stevenv

Maria Bello


----------



## davring

The Cooler


----------



## stevenv

Ellen Greene


----------



## davring

Love Object


----------



## stevenv

Melissa Sagemiller


----------



## davring

Mr. Woodcock


----------



## stevenv

Susan Sarandon


----------



## MysteryMan

stevenv said:


> Susan Sarandon


Joe


----------



## davring

K Callan


----------



## stevenv

Why Did I Get Married Too?


----------



## davring

Sheri Mann Stewart


----------



## stevenv

My Fellow Americans


----------



## davring

Sela Ward


----------



## stevenv

The Badge


----------



## fluffybear

Julie Hagerty


----------



## davring

Airplane!


----------



## fluffybear

Stephen Stucker


----------



## davring

Mork & Mindy


----------



## fluffybear

Pam Dawber


----------



## davring

A Stranger to Love


----------



## fluffybear

Tess Harper


----------



## stevenv

Kiss The Bride


----------



## davring

Amber Benson


----------



## stevenv

The Killing Jar


----------



## davring

Lindsey Axelsson


----------



## stevenv

Just Add Water


----------



## davring

Melissa McCarthy


----------



## stevenv

Bridesmaids


----------



## davring

Wendi McLendon-Covey


----------



## fluffybear

Closing Escrow


----------



## stevenv

Jillian Boyd


----------



## fluffybear

In the Heat of the Night (TV)


----------



## davring

Anne-Marie Johnson


----------



## fluffybear

In Living Color


----------



## davring

Alexandra Wentworth


----------



## stevenv

The Real Blonde


----------



## davring

Daryl Hannah


----------



## stevenv

Silver City


----------



## davring

Mary Kay Place


----------



## stevenv

War Eagle, Arkansas


----------



## davring

Mare Winningham


----------



## stevenv

Mirror Mirror


----------



## davring

Lily Collins


----------



## stevenv

Abduction


----------



## davring

Ken Arnold


----------



## stevenv

Lovely Molly


----------



## davring

Alexandra Holden


----------



## stevenv

How To Deal


----------



## davring

Mandy Moore


----------



## fluffybear

davring said:


> Mandy Moore


Chasing Liberty


----------



## davring

Annabella Sciorra


----------



## stevenv

Once In The Life


----------



## fluffybear

Michael Paul Chan


----------



## stevenv

The Goonies


----------



## fluffybear

Jack O'Leary


----------



## davring

Jennifer Edwards


----------



## fluffybear

S.O.B.


----------



## stevenv

Shelley Winters


----------



## Lifesaver2000

_The Poseiden Adventure_


----------



## jerry downing

Red Buttons


----------



## fluffybear

227


----------



## bobsupra

Helen Martin


----------



## fluffybear

Death Wish


----------



## bobsupra

Denzel Washington


----------



## davring

Unstoppable


----------



## bobsupra

David Warshofsky


----------



## davring

Fair Game


----------



## fluffybear

Sean Penn


----------



## bobsupra

Fast Times at Ridgemont High


----------



## davring

Jennifer Jason Leigh


----------



## fluffybear

Easy Money


----------



## davring

Geraldine Fitzgerald


----------



## fluffybear

Arthur (1981)


----------



## vikerex

Stephen Elliott


----------



## bobsupra

Beverly Hills Cop


----------



## fluffybear

Ronny Cox


----------



## davring

Dexter


----------



## bobsupra

Dianna Miranda


----------



## davring

Valentina's Tango


----------



## bobsupra

George Perez


----------



## davring

Tin Cup


----------



## bobsupra

Cheech Marin


----------



## stevenv

Spy Kids 3-D: Game Over


----------



## bobsupra

Ricardo Montalban


----------



## stevenv

Star Trek II: The Wrath Of Khan


----------



## fluffybear

Kirstie Alley


----------



## davring

Deconstructing Harry


----------



## bobsupra

Elisabeth Shue


----------



## stevenv

Janie Jones


----------



## davring

Brittany Snow


----------



## fluffybear

Hairspray


----------



## davring

Amanda Bynes


----------



## fluffybear

What I Like About You


----------



## davring

Jennie Garth


----------



## fluffybear

The $treet


----------



## davring

Bridgette Wilson-Sampras


----------



## fluffybear

Billy Madison


----------



## davring

Marcia Bennett


----------



## stevenv

The Stone Angel


----------



## davring

Sheila McCarthy


----------



## stevenv

House Arrest


----------



## davring

Jennifer Love Hewitt


----------



## stevenv

I Still Know What You Did Last Summer


----------



## davring

Jennifer Esposito


----------



## fluffybear

Bending the Rules


----------



## stevenv

Jamie Kennedy


----------



## seern

Enemy of the State


----------



## davring

Laura Cayouette


----------



## stevenv

Abraham Lincoln: Vampire Hunter


----------



## fluffybear

Rufus Sewell


----------



## davring

The Very Thought of You


----------



## fluffybear

Monica Potter


----------



## davring

Head Over Heels


----------



## fluffybear

Freddie Prinze Jr.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose

Scooby-Doo


----------



## davring

Sarah Michelle Gellar


----------



## fluffybear

I Know What You Did Last Summer


----------



## davring

Patti D'Arbanville


----------



## fluffybear

New York Undercover


----------



## davring

Michael Michele


----------



## fluffybear

How to Lose a Guy in 10 Days


----------



## davring

Annie Parisse


----------



## fluffybear

Monster In Law


----------



## davring

Jane Fonda


----------



## jerry downing

9 to 5


----------



## davring

Dolly Parton


----------



## stevenv

Steel Magnolias


----------



## davring

Olympia Dukakis


----------



## fluffybear

Look Who's Talking


----------



## davring

Twink Caplan


----------



## fluffybear

Clueless (movie)


----------



## stevenv

Brittany Murphy


----------



## davring

stevenv said:


> Brittany Murphy


Best pic this year, nice

The Ramen Girl


----------



## stevenv

davring said:


> Best pic this year, nice
> 
> The Ramen Girl


Hope to see lots more of Hayden in a bikini this summer...

Tammy Blanchard


----------



## davring

stevenv said:


> Hope to see lots more of Hayden in a bikini this summer...
> 
> Tammy Blanchard


You will have to start providing links to hi-res pics

Deadline


----------



## stevenv

davring said:


> You will have to start providing links to hi-res pics
> 
> Deadline


I'll try to remember to do that...

Thora Birch


----------



## davring

Slingshot


----------



## stevenv

Joely Fisher


----------



## fluffybear

Pretty Smart


----------



## stevenv

Patricia Arquette


----------



## davring

Fast Food Nation


----------



## stevenv

Dana Wheeler-Nicholson


----------



## davring

Dance with the One


----------



## stevenv

Barry Tubb


----------



## davring

Temple Grandin


----------



## stevenv

Claire Danes


----------



## davring

The Family Stone


----------



## stevenv

Rachel McAdams


----------



## davring

Midnight in Paris


----------



## stevenv

Alison Pill


----------



## davring

Scott Pilgrim vs. the World


----------



## stevenv

Anna Kendrick


----------



## fluffybear

Viva Laughlin


----------



## stevenv

Madchen Amick


----------



## davring

White Collar


----------



## stevenv

Hilarie Burton


----------



## davring

The Secret Life of Bees


----------



## stevenv

Queen Latifah


----------



## fluffybear

Living Single


----------



## stevenv

Kim Coles


----------



## davring

Kids in America


----------



## fluffybear

Julie Bowen


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> Julie Bowen


Happy Gilmore


----------



## davring

Frances Bay


----------



## fluffybear

The Jeffersons


----------



## stevenv

Paul Benedict


----------



## bobsupra

The Goodbye Girl


----------



## stevenv

Marsha Mason


----------



## bobsupra

Drop Dead Fred


----------



## stevenv

Phoebe Cates


----------



## bobsupra

Bright Lights, Big City


----------



## stevenv

Frances Sternhagen


----------



## bobsupra

Misery


----------



## stevenv

Kathy Bates


----------



## fluffybear

Come Back to the Five and Dime, Jimmy Dean, Jimmy Dean


----------



## stevenv

Karen Black


----------



## seern

The Great Gatsby


----------



## stevenv

Mia Farrow


----------



## jerry downing

Peyton Place (TV)


----------



## stevenv

Dorothy Malone


----------



## davring

The Streets of San Francisco


----------



## stevenv

Michael Douglas


----------



## bobsupra

The War of the Roses


----------



## stevenv

Kathleen Turner


----------



## fluffybear

Peggy Sue got married


----------



## stevenv

Joan Allen


----------



## bobsupra

The Ice Storm


----------



## davring

Christina Ricci


----------



## bobsupra

Monster


----------



## davring

Kaitlin Riley


----------



## bobsupra

In the Shadows


----------



## stevenv

Joey Lauren Adams


----------



## bobsupra

Sleep with Me


----------



## davring

Meg Tilly


----------



## bobsupra

Big Chill


----------



## davring

JoBeth Williams


----------



## bobsupra

Welcome Home


----------



## davring

Kris Kristofferson


----------



## bobsupra

Big Top Pee-wee


----------



## davring

Penelope Ann Miller


----------



## bobsupra

Carlito's Way


----------



## fluffybear

John Leguizamo


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> John Leguizamo


Casualties of War


----------



## stevenv

Sean Penn


----------



## davring

The Interpreter


----------



## fluffybear

Catherine Keener


----------



## seern

Switch


----------



## stevenv

JoBeth Williams


----------



## davring

Dutch


----------



## stevenv

Ari Meyers


----------



## davring

How to Make an American Quilt


----------



## stevenv

Winona Ryder


----------



## seern

1969


----------



## stevenv

Robert Downey Jr.


----------



## fluffybear

Sherlock Holmes


----------



## davring

Geraldine James


----------



## stevenv

Arthur (2011)


----------



## fluffybear

Evander Holyfield


----------



## davring

Necessary Roughness


----------



## fluffybear

Scott Bakula


----------



## davring

Quantum Leap


----------



## fluffybear

Dean Stockwell


----------



## stevenv

Buffalo Soldiers


----------



## davring

Elizabeth McGovern


----------



## stevenv

Once Upon A Time In America


----------



## bobsupra

Tuesday Weld


----------



## stevenv

Looking For Mr. Goodbar


----------



## davring

Diane Keaton


----------



## stevenv

Marvin's Room


----------



## davring

Cynthia Nixon


----------



## stevenv

Lymelife


----------



## Wire Nut

Jill Hennessy


----------



## stevenv

Wild Hogs


----------



## davring

Marisa Tomei


----------



## stevenv

The Ides Of March


----------



## bobsupra

Evan Rachel Wood


----------



## davring

The Conspirator


----------



## stevenv

Robin Wright


----------



## davring

Message in a Bottle


----------



## seern

Jessie James


----------



## davring

The Flyboys


----------



## seern

Vincent Cecere


----------



## davring

Serving Sara


----------



## stevenv

Amy Adams


----------



## seern

Drop Dead Gorgeous


----------



## stevenv

Kirsten Dunst


----------



## davring

Spider-Man 2


----------



## seern

Donna Murphy


----------



## davring

Ira & Abby


----------



## stevenv

Frances Conroy


----------



## davring

Six Feet Under


----------



## stevenv

Lauren Ambrose


----------



## davring

Can't Hardly Wait


----------



## stevenv

Jennifer Love Hewitt


----------



## davring

The Truth About Love


----------



## TechnoBarbie

davring said:


> The Truth About Love


David Christian


----------



## davring

Anatomy of Hope


----------



## stevenv

Lauren Lee Smith


----------



## davring

Hindenburg (TV)


----------



## stevenv

Greta Scacchi


----------



## davring

Emma


----------



## stevenv

Gwyneth Paltrow


----------



## davring

Bounce


----------



## stevenv

Natasha Henstridge


----------



## davring

The Whole Ten Yards


----------



## stevenv

McNally Sagal


----------



## davring

Monk


----------



## stevenv

Traylor Howard


----------



## davring

The West Wing


----------



## stevenv

Allison Janney


----------



## bobsupra

Juno


----------



## stevenv

Ellen Page


----------



## Wire Nut

Super


----------



## davring

Liv Tyler


----------



## Wire Nut

Jersey Girl


----------



## davring

Raquel Castro


----------



## stevenv

Brooklyn's Finest


----------



## davring

Lili Taylor


----------



## stevenv

Being Flynn


----------



## davring

Julianne Moore


----------



## stevenv

Chloe


----------



## Wire Nut

Children of Men


----------



## davring

stevenv said:


> Chloe


Amanda Seyfried


----------



## stevenv

In Time


----------



## davring

Olivia Wilde


----------



## stevenv

The Change-Up


----------



## davring

Leslie Mann


----------



## bobsupra

Rio


----------



## davring

Jane Lynch


----------



## stevenv

The Three Stooges


----------



## davring

Sofía Vergara


----------



## stevenv

New Year's Eve


----------



## davring

Mary Marguerite Keane


----------



## stevenv

New Year's Eve


----------



## davring

stevenv said:


> New Year's Eve


That was tough

Michelle Pfeiffer


----------



## stevenv

Dark Shadows


----------



## davring

Bella Heathcote


----------



## stevenv

Beneath Hill 60


----------



## davring

Brendan Cowell


----------



## stevenv

Noise


----------



## davring

Maia Thomas


----------



## stevenv

The Hunter


----------



## davring

Frances O'Connor


----------



## stevenv

The Lazarus Child


----------



## davring

Angela Bassett


----------



## stevenv

Malcolm X


----------



## davring

Kate Vernon


----------



## stevenv

The Last Song


----------



## davring

Carly Chaikin


----------



## stevenv

Suburgatory


----------



## davring

Allie Grant


----------



## stevenv

The Runaways


----------



## davring

Kristen Stewart


----------



## stevenv

Snow White And The Huntsman


----------



## davring

Annabelle Wallis


----------



## stevenv

W.E.


----------



## davring

Andrea Riseborough


----------



## stevenv

Venus


----------



## davring

Jodie Whittaker


----------



## bobsupra

One Day


----------



## davring

Anne Hathaway


----------



## stevenv

Brokeback Mountain


----------



## bobsupra

Michelle Williams


----------



## davring

The Hottest State


----------



## stevenv

Cherami Leigh


----------



## davring

Spilt Milk


----------



## stevenv

Sue Rock


----------



## davring

Six Gun


----------



## stevenv

Sarah Agor


----------



## davring

Hatchet II


----------



## stevenv

Danielle Harris


----------



## davring

Cyrus


----------



## stevenv

Rae Dawn Chong


----------



## davring

Dangerous Attraction


----------



## stevenv

Andrea Roth


----------



## davring

Blue Bloods


----------



## stevenv

Bridget Moynahan


----------



## fluffybear

I, Robot


----------



## stevenv

James Cromwell


----------



## MysteryMan

stevenv said:


> James Cromwell


Murder by Death


----------



## stevenv

Maggie Smith


----------



## davring

Hook


----------



## stevenv

Caroline Goodall


----------



## davring

My Life in Ruins


----------



## stevenv

Rachel Dratch


----------



## seern

The Hebrew Hammer


----------



## stevenv

Judy Greer


----------



## seern

Peep World


----------



## davring

Lesley Ann Warren


----------



## stevenv

10th & Wolf


----------



## davring

Piper Perabo


----------



## stevenv

The Prestige


----------



## davring

Rebecca Hall


----------



## MysteryMan

davring said:


> Rebecca Hall


The Town


----------



## davring

Blake Lively


----------



## stevenv

Hick


----------



## davring

Juliette Lewis


----------



## stevenv

Sympathy For Delicious


----------



## fluffybear

John Carroll Lynch


----------



## seern

The Naked Man


----------



## stevenv

Rachael Leigh Cook


----------



## seern

Stateside


----------



## stevenv

Diane Venora


----------



## seern

Hamlet


----------



## stevenv

Bill Murray


----------



## seern

All you Need is Cash


----------



## stevenv

Gilda Radner


----------



## seern

First Family


----------



## stevenv

Madeline Kahn


----------



## seern

Mixed Nuts


----------



## stevenv

Parker Posey


----------



## davring

The Eye


----------



## stevenv

Chloe Grace Moretz


----------



## seern

Hugo


----------



## davring

Emily Mortimer


----------



## seern

Scream Three


----------



## davring

Neve Campbell


----------



## stevenv

Reefer Madness: The Movie Musical


----------



## seern

John Kassir


----------



## davring

Race to Witch Mountain


----------



## stevenv

AnnaSophia Robb


----------



## davring

Soul Surfer


----------



## stevenv

Lorraine Nicholson


----------



## davring

World's Greatest Dad


----------



## stevenv

Morgan Murphy


----------



## MysteryMan

stevenv said:


> Morgan Murphy


Sleeping Dogs Lie


----------



## davring

Melinda Page Hamilton


----------



## seern

Promised Land


----------



## stevenv

Sonya Eddy


----------



## seern

Coach Carter


----------



## stevenv

Channing Tatum


----------



## seern

The Eagle


----------



## davring

Denis O'Hare


----------



## stevenv

J. Edgar


----------



## davring

Kaitlyn Dever


----------



## seern

Bad Teacher


----------



## davring

Cameron Diaz


----------



## stevenv

What To Expect When You're Expecting


----------



## seern

Thomas Lennon


----------



## davring

New Girl (TV)


----------



## stevenv

Zooey Deschanel


----------



## davring

Gigantic


----------



## stevenv

Jane Alexander


----------



## davring

Terminator Salvation


----------



## seern

Common


----------



## davring

Date Night


----------



## stevenv

Leighton Meester


----------



## seern

Drive Through


----------



## stevenv

Melora Hardin


----------



## bobsupra

Absolute Power


----------



## davring

Alison Eastwood


----------



## bobsupra

Midnight in the Garden of Good and Evil


----------



## davring

Rhoda Griffis


----------



## bobsupra

Hunger Games


----------



## stevenv

Jennifer Lawrence


----------



## davring

Winter's Bone


----------



## stevenv

John Hawkes


----------



## davring

American Gangster


----------



## stevenv

Ruby Dee


----------



## davring

Baby Geniuses


----------



## stevenv

Kim Cattrall


----------



## davring

Porky's


----------



## fluffybear

Nancy Parsons


----------



## davring

Ladybugs


----------



## stevenv

Vinessa Shaw


----------



## davring

3:10 to Yuma


----------



## stevenv

Logan Lerman


----------



## seern

Riding in Cars with Boys


----------



## stevenv

Drew Barrymore


----------



## bobsupra

ET


----------



## stevenv

Erika Eleniak


----------



## davring

Baywatch


----------



## stevenv

Nicole Eggert


----------



## davring

Submerged


----------



## stevenv

Stacey Travis


----------



## davring

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## stevenv

Kaley Cuoco


----------



## bobsupra

Virtuosity


----------



## stevenv

Traci Lords


----------



## bobsupra

Zack and Miri Make a Porno (how appropriate)


----------



## seern

Rickie Mabe


----------



## davring

The Trotsky


----------



## bobsupra

Geneviève Bujold


----------



## Reno911

Dead Ringers


----------



## stevenv

Jeremy Irons


----------



## bobsupra

Being Julia


----------



## davring

Annette Bening


----------



## bobsupra

Postcards from the Edge


----------



## stevenv

Meryl Streep


----------



## MysteryMan

stevenv said:


> Meryl Streep


The Seduction of Joe Tynan


----------



## stevenv

Blanche Baker


----------



## MysteryMan

stevenv said:


> Blanche Baker


The Handmaid's Tale


----------



## davring

Natasha Richardson


----------



## fluffybear

Wild Child


----------



## stevenv

Emma Roberts


----------



## davring

The Art of Getting By


----------



## stevenv

Elizabeth Reaser


----------



## davring

New Moon


----------



## stevenv

Ashley Greene


----------



## davring

Skateland


----------



## stevenv

Haley Ramm


----------



## davring

NCIS: Los Angeles


----------



## stevenv

Linda Hunt


----------



## davring

Yours, Mine and Ours


----------



## MysteryMan

davring said:


> Yours, Mine and Ours


Rip Torn


----------



## davring

Men in Black II


----------



## stevenv

Rosario Dawson


----------



## davring

Unstoppable


----------



## stevenv

Chris Pine


----------



## davring

Star Trek (2009)


----------



## stevenv

Zoe Saldana


----------



## davring

Blackout


----------



## stevenv

Jeffrey Wright


----------



## davring

Source Code


----------



## stevenv

Vera Farmiga


----------



## davring

Up in the Air


----------



## stevenv

Anna Kendrick


----------



## davring

The Marc Pease Experience


----------



## stevenv

Amber Wallace


----------



## davring

One Missed Call


----------



## stevenv

Shannyn Sossamon


----------



## davring

The Holiday


----------



## stevenv

Kate Winslet


----------



## davring

Revolutionary Road


----------



## stevenv

Heidi Armbruster


----------



## davring

Michael Clayton


----------



## stevenv

Tilda Swinton


----------



## davring

The Curious Case of Benjamin Button


----------



## stevenv

Cate Blanchett


----------



## davring

The Good German


----------



## stevenv

Tobey Maguire


----------



## davring

The Cider House Rules


----------



## stevenv

Kathy Baker


----------



## davring

Miss Nobody


----------



## stevenv

Leslie Bibb


----------



## davring

Iron Man 2


----------



## stevenv

Scarlett Johansson


----------



## davring

We Bought a Zoo


----------



## stevenv

Elle Fanning


----------



## MysteryMan

stevenv said:


> Elle Fanning


Deja Vu


----------



## davring

Donna W. Scott


----------



## stevenv

Water For Elephants


----------



## davring

Karynn Moore


----------



## stevenv

Cinema Verite


----------



## davring

Diane Lane


----------



## stevenv

A Walk On The Moon


----------



## davring

Anna Paquin


----------



## stevenv

Margaret


----------



## davring

Sarah Steele


----------



## stevenv

The Lucky Ones


----------



## davring

Arden Myrin


----------



## stevenv

Bachelorette


----------



## davring

Isla Fisher


----------



## stevenv

I Heart Huckabees


----------



## davring

Naomi Watts


----------



## stevenv

Fair Game


----------



## davring

Brooke Smith


----------



## MysteryMan

davring said:


> Brooke Smith


The Silence of the Lambs


----------



## davring

Anthony Hopkins


----------



## MysteryMan

The Lion In Winter


----------



## davring

Timothy Dalton


----------



## stevenv

The Tourist


----------



## davring

Angelina Jolie


----------



## stevenv

Playing By Heart


----------



## davring

Madeleine Stowe


----------



## stevenv

We Were Soldiers


----------



## davring

Keri Russell


----------



## stevenv

Bedtime Stories


----------



## davring

Lucy Lawless


----------



## amenic

Eurotrip


----------



## davring

Michelle Trachtenberg


----------



## stevenv

17 Again


----------



## davring

Leslie Mann


----------



## stevenv

Little Birds


----------



## davring

Kate Bosworth


----------



## stevenv

21


----------



## davring

Helen Carey


----------



## stevenv

Wild About Harry


----------



## davring

Danielle Savre


----------



## stevenv

In The Land Of Women


----------



## davring

Meg Ryan


----------



## stevenv

Hurlyburly


----------



## davring

Robin Wright


----------



## stevenv

Moneyball


----------



## davring

Tammy Blanchard


----------



## stevenv

The Music Never Stopped


----------



## davring

Cara Seymour


----------



## stevenv

Jack And Diane


----------



## davring

Juno Temple


----------



## stevenv

The Dark Knight Rises


----------



## davring

Anne Hathaway


----------



## stevenv

Valentine's Day


----------



## davring

Jessica Biel


----------



## stevenv

Total Recall (2012)


----------



## davring

Natalie Lisinska


----------



## stevenv

Chloe


----------



## davring

Nina Dobrev


----------



## stevenv

The Roommate


----------



## davring

Leighton Meester


----------



## stevenv

The Oranges


----------



## davring

Allison Janney


----------



## stevenv

A Thousand Words


----------



## davring

Lyndsey Nelson


----------



## stevenv

Overnight


----------



## davring

Claudia Christian


----------



## stevenv

Half Past Dead


----------



## davring

Nia Peeples


----------



## stevenv

DeepStar Six


----------



## davring

Nancy Everhard


----------



## stevenv

Urban Legends: Bloody Mary


----------



## davring

Kate Mara


----------



## stevenv

Ironclad


----------



## davring

Paul Giamatti


----------



## MysteryMan

davring said:


> Paul Giamatti


Donnie Brasco


----------



## davring

Anne Heche


----------



## stevenv

Prozac Nation


----------



## davring

Michelle Williams


----------



## stevenv

Take This Waltz


----------



## davring

Jennifer Podemski


----------



## stevenv

Bogus


----------



## davring

Nancy Travis


----------



## stevenv

The Jane Austen Book Club


----------



## davring

stevenv said:


> The Jane Austen Book Club


Are you ready for Hayden's premier "Nashville" ? Looks promising.

Maggie Grace


----------



## stevenv

davring said:


> Are you ready for Hayden's premier "Nashville" ? Looks promising.
> 
> Maggie Grace


Yes I look forward to watching that show. Looks good...

Faster


----------



## davring

Carla Gugino


----------



## stevenv

I Melt With You


----------



## davring

Arielle Kebbel


----------



## stevenv

Think Like A Man


----------



## davring

Jessica Camacho


----------



## stevenv

Desertion


----------



## davring

Sarah Megan White


----------



## stevenv

Camp Utopia


----------



## davring

Jessica Jordan


----------



## stevenv

Broke Sky


----------



## davring

Jamielyn Kane


----------



## stevenv

Manic


----------



## davring

Maggie Baird


----------



## stevenv

Marilyn Hotchkiss' Ballroom Dancing & Charm School


----------



## davring

Marisa Tomei


----------



## stevenv

The Lincoln Lawyer


----------



## davring

Frances Fisher


----------



## stevenv

Unforgiven


----------



## davring

Anna Levine


----------



## stevenv

Intern


----------



## davring

Peggy Lipton


----------



## stevenv

When In Rome


----------



## davring

Kristen Bell


----------



## stevenv

Burlesque


----------



## davring

Julianne Hough


----------



## stevenv

Rock Of Ages


----------



## davring

Tyne Stecklein


----------



## stevenv

The Campaign


----------



## davring

Katherine LaNasa


----------



## stevenv

Kiss & Tell


----------



## davring

Jill Hennessy


----------



## stevenv

Roadie


----------



## davring

Suzette Gunn


----------



## stevenv

We Need To Talk About Kevin


----------



## jerry downing

John C. Reilly


----------



## stevenv

Carnage


----------



## gaphonui

davring said:


> Sundays at Tiffany's


oh, yes, it is. Sundays at Tiffany's


----------



## davring

stevenv said:


> Carnage


Jodie Foster


----------



## stevenv

Contact


----------



## davring

stevenv said:


> Contact


Didn't realize until today, that you guys are now part of the SEC East, welcome. It's a tough, but fun, conference.

Jena Malone


----------



## stevenv

davring said:


> Didn't realize until today, that you guys are now part of the SEC East, welcome. It's a tough, but fun, conference.
> 
> Jena Malone


Thanks! So excited for football to start. Gonna be tough, but I think we'll be okay. Good luck to your Gators.

For Ellen


----------



## davring

Margarita Levieva


----------



## stevenv

The Stand Up


----------



## MysteryMan

stevenv said:


> The Stand Up


Aidan Quinn


----------



## stevenv

Unknown


----------



## davring

January Jones


----------



## stevenv

Seeking Justice


----------



## davring

Jennifer Carpenter


----------



## stevenv

Gone


----------



## davring

stevenv said:


> Gone


Who's the guest? Looks like Taylor Swift

Emily Wickersham


----------



## stevenv

davring said:


> Who's the guest? Looks like Taylor Swift
> 
> Emily Wickersham


Yes, that'd be Taylor Swift.

I Am Number Four


----------



## davring

Dianna Agron


----------



## stevenv

The Romantics


----------



## davring

Anna Paquin


----------



## stevenv

Open House


----------



## davring

Rachel Blanchard


----------



## stevenv

Comeback Season


----------



## davring

Brooke Nevin


----------



## stevenv

The Comebacks


----------



## davring

Melora Hardin


----------



## stevenv

Hannah Montana: The Movie


----------



## davring

Emily Osment


----------



## stevenv

Spy Kids 3-D: Game Over


----------



## davring

Carla Gugino


----------



## stevenv

Mr. Popper's Penguins


----------



## davring

Madeline Carroll


----------



## stevenv

Machine Gun Preacher


----------



## davring

Michelle Monaghan


----------



## stevenv

Mission: Impossible - Ghost Protocol


----------



## davring

Paula Patton


----------



## stevenv

Jumping The Broom


----------



## davring

Julie Bowen


----------



## stevenv

Crazy On The Outside


----------



## davring

Jeanne Tripplehorn


----------



## stevenv

Fragments


----------



## davring

Kate Beckinsale


----------



## stevenv

Contraband


----------



## davring

Amber Gaiennie


----------



## stevenv

The Ledge


----------



## davring

Liv Tyler


----------



## stevenv

Empire Records


----------



## davring

Robin Tunney


----------



## stevenv

August


----------



## davring

Laila Robins


----------



## stevenv

Welcome To Academia


----------



## davring

Jess Weixler


----------



## stevenv

Peter And Vandy


----------



## MysteryMan

stevenv said:


> Peter And Vandy


Jesse L. Martin


----------



## davring

Law & Order (TV)


----------



## stevenv

S. Epatha Merkerson


----------



## davring

The Six Wives of Henry Lefay


----------



## stevenv

Jenna Dewan-Tatum


----------



## davring

Step Up


----------



## stevenv

Alyson Stoner


----------



## davring

Alice Upside Down


----------



## stevenv

Bridgit Mendler


----------



## davring

Labor Pains


----------



## stevenv

Janeane Garofalo


----------



## MysteryMan

stevenv said:


> Janeane Garofalo


Cop Land


----------



## davring

Annabella Sciorra


----------



## stevenv

New Rose Hotel


----------



## fluffybear

Miou


----------



## stevenv

High Times Potluck


----------



## davring

Kelly Tanner


----------



## stevenv

The Wedding


----------



## davring

Jaid Barrymore


----------



## MysteryMan

davring said:


> Jaid Barrymore


Irreconcilable Differences


----------



## davring

Drew Barrymore


----------



## MysteryMan

davring said:


> Drew Barrymore


Altered States


----------



## davring

Blair Brown


----------



## MysteryMan

The Paper Chase


----------



## davring

Lindsay Wagner


----------



## MysteryMan

Nighthawks


----------



## davring

Hilary Thompson


----------



## stevenv

The Fury


----------



## davring

Amy Irving


----------



## stevenv

Adam


----------



## davring

Rose Byrne


----------



## stevenv

Insidious


----------



## davring

Barbara Hershey


----------



## stevenv

Breakfast Of Champions


----------



## davring

Alison Eastwood


----------



## stevenv

Poolhall Junkies


----------



## davring

Shannon Engemann


----------



## stevenv

A Crime Of Passion


----------



## fluffybear

Tracey Gold


----------



## davring

Final Approach


----------



## stevenv

Candice Azzara


----------



## davring

One Last Ride


----------



## stevenv

Anita Barone


----------



## MysteryMan

stevenv said:


> Anita Barone


The Rosary Murders


----------



## stevenv

Charles Durning


----------



## MysteryMan

stevenv said:


> Charles Durning


Harvey Middleman, Fireman


----------



## stevenv

Hermione Gingold


----------



## MysteryMan

stevenv said:


> Hermione Gingold


Gigi


----------



## davring

Leslie Caron


----------



## MysteryMan

Father Goose


----------



## davring

Sharyl Locke


----------



## stevenv

I Saw What You Did


----------



## davring

Joan Crawford


----------



## MysteryMan

Pretty Ladies


----------



## davring

MysteryMan said:


> Pretty Ladies


Didn't realize she did any silent films

Zasu Pitts


----------



## MysteryMan

davring said:


> Didn't realize she did any silent films
> 
> Zasu Pitts


Eternally Yours......Joan Crawford was in quite a few silent films (including the original Ben Hur 1925) before she reached stardom.


----------



## davring

Loretta Young


----------



## MysteryMan

Suez


----------



## davring

Annabella


----------



## MysteryMan

davring said:


> Annabella


Dinner at the Ritz


----------



## stevenv

David Niven


----------



## MysteryMan

stevenv said:


> David Niven


The Dawn Patrol


----------



## davring

Errol Flynn


----------



## MysteryMan

davring said:


> Errol Flynn


Objective, Burma!


----------



## stevenv

William Prince


----------



## MysteryMan

stevenv said:


> William Prince


Destination Tokyo


----------



## stevenv

Cary Grant


----------



## davring

Houseboat


----------



## stevenv

Sophia Loren


----------



## davring

Grumpier Old Men


----------



## stevenv

Ann-Margret


----------



## MysteryMan

stevenv said:


> Ann-Margret


The Cincinnati Kid


----------



## stevenv

Rip Torn


----------



## MysteryMan

stevenv said:


> Rip Torn


Pork Chop Hill


----------



## stevenv

Gregory Peck


----------



## jerry downing

On the Beach


----------



## davring

Ava Gardner


----------



## MysteryMan

davring said:


> Ava Gardner


The Killers (1946)


----------



## stevenv

Burt Lancaster


----------



## MysteryMan

stevenv said:


> Burt Lancaster


Brute Force


----------



## stevenv

Yvonne De Carlo


----------



## davring

The Munsters (TV)


----------



## stevenv

Fred Gwynne


----------



## MysteryMan

stevenv said:


> Fred Gwynne


The Cotton Club


----------



## stevenv

Diane Lane


----------



## MysteryMan

stevenv said:


> Diane Lane


Cattle Annie and Little Britches


----------



## stevenv

Rod Steiger


----------



## davring

Crazy in Alabama


----------



## stevenv

Melanie Griffith


----------



## MysteryMan

stevenv said:


> Melanie Griffith


The Drowning Pool


----------



## stevenv

Joanne Woodward


----------



## davring

Harry & Son


----------



## jerry downing

Morgan Freeman


----------



## MysteryMan

jerry downing said:


> Morgan Freeman


Brubaker


----------



## stevenv

Robert Redford


----------



## MysteryMan

stevenv said:


> Robert Redford


War Hunt


----------



## stevenv

Sydney Pollack


----------



## davring

Made of Honor


----------



## stevenv

Busy Philipps


----------



## fluffybear

White Chicks


----------



## stevenv

Jaime King


----------



## fluffybear

Pearl Harbor (credited as James King)


----------



## stevenv

Kate Beckinsale


----------



## fluffybear

Couples


----------



## stevenv

David Swift


----------



## MysteryMan

stevenv said:


> David Swift


The Day of the Jackal


----------



## stevenv

Derek Jacobi


----------



## MysteryMan

stevenv said:


> Derek Jacobi


The Odessa File


----------



## stevenv

Jon Voight


----------



## MysteryMan

stevenv said:


> Jon Voight


Hour of the Gun


----------



## davring

William Schallert


----------



## MysteryMan

davring said:


> William Schallert


Flat Top


----------



## stevenv

Sterling Hayden


----------



## davring

Nine to Five


----------



## stevenv

Jane Fonda


----------



## davring

Stanley & Iris


----------



## stevenv

Martha Plimpton


----------



## davring

Music from Another Room


----------



## stevenv

Jennifer Tilly


----------



## davring

Liar Liar


----------



## stevenv

Swoosie Kurtz


----------



## Dario33

Wildcats


----------



## fluffybear

Nipsey Russell


----------



## stevenv

Posse


----------



## Dario33

Mario Van Peebles


----------



## fluffybear

Sweet Sweetback's Baadasssss Song


----------



## stevenv

John Amos


----------



## davring

Coming to America


----------



## MysteryMan

davring said:


> Coming to America


Frankie Faison


----------



## davring

Messengers


----------



## stevenv

Annie Golden


----------



## davring

It Runs in the Family


----------



## stevenv

Audra McDonald


----------



## fluffybear

Annie


----------



## stevenv

Sarah Hyland


----------



## Dario33

Spanglish


----------



## stevenv

Sarah Steele


----------



## davring

The Lucky Ones


----------



## stevenv

Rachel McAdams


----------



## fluffybear

The Famous Jett Jackson


----------



## stevenv

Lee Thompson Young


----------



## davring

Smallville


----------



## stevenv

Kristin Kreuk


----------



## davring

Chuck


----------



## stevenv

Yvonne Strahovski


----------



## MysteryMan

stevenv said:


> Yvonne Strahovski


Killer Elite


----------



## stevenv

Clive Owen


----------



## davring

Derailed


----------



## stevenv

Jennifer Aniston


----------



## MysteryMan

stevenv said:


> Jennifer Aniston


Leprechaun


----------



## stevenv

Warwick Davis


----------



## fluffybear

Merlin


----------



## stevenv

John Hurt


----------



## MysteryMan

stevenv said:


> John Hurt


A Man for All Seasons


----------



## stevenv

Wendy Hiller


----------



## davring

The Elephant Man


----------



## stevenv

Anne Bancroft


----------



## MysteryMan

stevenv said:


> Anne Bancroft


Nightfall


----------



## davring

Aldo Ray


----------



## MysteryMan

davring said:


> Aldo Ray


Battle Cry


----------



## davring

Anne Francis


----------



## MysteryMan

Bad Day At Black Rock


----------



## davring

Ernest Borgnine


----------



## MysteryMan

Vera Cruz


----------



## davring

Jack Elam


----------



## MysteryMan

Kiss Me Deadly


----------



## stevenv

Strother Martin


----------



## davring

Slap Shot


----------



## stevenv

Lindsay Crouse


----------



## MysteryMan

stevenv said:


> Lindsay Crouse


All the President's Men


----------



## jerry downing

Jack Warden


----------



## fluffybear

Used Cars


----------



## stevenv

Kurt Russell


----------



## MysteryMan

stevenv said:


> Kurt Russell


Guns of Diablo


----------



## fluffybear

Charles Bronson


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> Charles Bronson


Big House, U.S.A.


----------



## stevenv

Lon Chaney Jr.


----------



## davring

The Monkees (TV)

1K congrats


----------



## stevenv

davring said:


> The Monkees (TV)
> 
> 1K congrats


Thanks.

Micky Dolenz


----------



## fluffybear

stevenv said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Micky Dolenz


congratulations on 1000 posts

CIRCUS BOY


----------



## davring

Noah Beery Jr

Used to watch that all the time, never realized Dolenz was in it


----------



## fluffybear

davring said:


> Noah Beery Jr
> 
> Used to watch that all the time, never realized Dolenz was in it


Rockford Files


----------



## davring

Gretchen Corbett


----------



## stevenv

Without Evidence


----------



## fluffybear

Angelina Jolie


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> Angelina Jolie


The Bone Collector


----------



## jerry downing

davring said:


> Noah Beery Jr
> 
> Used to watch that all the time, never realized Dolenz was in it


He used the name Mickey Braddock at that time.


----------



## davring

MysteryMan said:


> The Bone Collector


Olivia Birkelund


----------



## davring

jerry downing said:


> He used the name Mickey Braddock at that time.


Rather odd, started with a stage name, then switched to his birth name.


----------



## stevenv

davring said:


> Olivia Birkelund


Far From Heaven


----------



## MysteryMan

stevenv said:


> Far From Heaven


James Rebhorn


----------



## stevenv

Real Steel


----------



## MysteryMan

stevenv said:


> Real Steel


Kevin Durand


----------



## fluffybear

Austin Powers: The Spy Who Shagged Me


----------



## davring

Gia Carides


----------



## jlop

My Big Fat Greek Wedding


----------



## MysteryMan

jlop said:


> My Big Fat Greek Wedding


John Corbett


----------



## stevenv

Street Kings


----------



## MysteryMan

stevenv said:


> Street Kings


Keanu Reeves


----------



## davring

Sweet November


----------



## MysteryMan

davring said:


> Sweet November


Frank Langella


----------



## fluffybear

MysteryMan said:


> Frank Langella


Wall Street: Money Never Sleeps


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> Wall Street: Money Never Sleeps


Austin Pendleton


----------



## stevenv

The Notorious Bettie Page


----------



## MysteryMan

stevenv said:


> The Notorious Bettie Page


David Strathairn


----------



## fluffybear

MysteryMan said:


> David Strathairn


Eight Men Out


----------



## jerry downing

Christopher Lloyd


----------



## MysteryMan

jerry downing said:


> Christopher Lloyd


The Onion Field


----------



## fluffybear

Ronny Cox


----------



## stevenv

Imagine That


----------



## davring

stevenv said:


> Imagine That


Now thats an avatar

Lauren Weedman


----------



## stevenv

davring said:


> Now thats an avatar
> 
> Lauren Weedman


Yes it sure is...

The Five-Year Engagement


----------



## davring

Emily Blunt


----------



## stevenv

The Muppets


----------



## fluffybear

Mickey Rooney


----------



## davring

The Golden Girls


----------



## stevenv

Betty White


----------



## MysteryMan

stevenv said:


> Betty White


Advise & Consent


----------



## stevenv

Gene Tierney


----------



## MysteryMan

stevenv said:


> Gene Tierney


Laura


----------



## stevenv

Vincent Price


----------



## MysteryMan

stevenv said:


> Vincent Price


Dragonwyck


----------



## stevenv

Jessica Tandy


----------



## MysteryMan

stevenv said:


> Jessica Tandy


The Desert Fox


----------



## fluffybear

James Mason


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> James Mason


The Desert Rats


----------



## stevenv

Richard Burton


----------



## davring

stevenv said:


> Richard Burton


She makes pink look awesome!

Raid on Rommel

Merry Christmas, enjoy the holidays


----------



## fluffybear

Danielle De Metz


----------



## stevenv

davring said:


> She makes pink look awesome!
> 
> Merry Christmas, enjoy the holidays


Merry Christmas!

The Magic Sword


----------



## fluffybear

Vampira (Actress)


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> Vampira (Actress)


The Beat Generation......Her real name was Maila Nurmi.


----------



## fluffybear

MysteryMan said:


> The Beat Generation


James Mitchum


----------



## stevenv

In Harm's Way


----------



## jerry downing

stevenv said:


> In Harm's Way


I gotta go with "The Duke". 
John Wayne


----------



## stevenv

Rooster Cogburn


----------



## davring

John McIntire


----------



## fluffybear

A Man Called Shenandoah


----------



## stevenv

Robert Horton


----------



## jerry downing

stevenv said:


> Robert Horton


Wagon Train (TV Series)


----------



## davring

Leonard Nimoy


----------



## fluffybear

davring said:


> Leonard Nimoy


The Brain Eaters


----------



## stevenv

Ed Nelson


----------



## fluffybear

stevenv said:


> Ed Nelson


who am I?


----------



## stevenv

Jackie Chan


----------



## fluffybear

rumble in the bronx


----------



## davring

Garvin Cross


----------



## fluffybear

For a Few Lousy Dollars


----------



## davring

Lori Ann Triolo


----------



## fluffybear

davring said:


> Lori Ann Triolo


Christmas Miracle


----------



## davring

Siobhan Williams


----------



## fluffybear

Level Up


----------



## davring

Chelah Horsdal


----------



## fluffybear

Cold Squad


----------



## stevenv

Joely Collins


----------



## fluffybear

The Collector


----------



## davring

Christine Chatelain


----------



## fluffybear

Alcatraz (TV)


----------



## stevenv

Sam Neill


----------



## fluffybear

Kane & Abel


----------



## davring

Jill Eikenberry


----------



## fluffybear

L.A. Law


----------



## jerry downing

Susan Dey


----------



## fluffybear

Terror on the Beach


----------



## stevenv

Estelle Parsons


----------



## fluffybear

I never sang for my father


----------



## stevenv

Gene Hackman


----------



## fluffybear

French Connection


----------



## jerry downing

Roy Scheider


----------



## BLWedge09

Jaws


----------



## fluffybear

Susan Backlinie


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> Susan Backlinie


1941


----------



## fluffybear

John Candy


----------



## davring

Uncle Buck


----------



## fluffybear

Mike Starr


----------



## davring

Dumb & Dumber


----------



## fluffybear

Samantha Carpel


----------



## davring

Baggage


----------



## fluffybear

davring said:


> Baggage


Mariette Hartley


----------



## davring

Caroline in the City (TV)


----------



## fluffybear

Dan Butler


----------



## davring

Enemy of the State


----------



## fluffybear

Ivana Milicevic


----------



## davring

Nash Bridges


----------



## fluffybear

Ceech Marin


----------



## BLWedge09

fluffybear said:


> Ceech Marin


Tin Cup


----------



## fluffybear

Peter Jacobson


----------



## BLWedge09

fluffybear said:


> Peter Jacobson


Failure To Launch


----------



## fluffybear

Terry Bradshaw


----------



## BLWedge09

fluffybear said:


> Terry Bradshaw


Hooper


----------



## stevenv

Sally Field


----------



## BLWedge09

stevenv said:


> Sally Field


Smokey And The Bandit


----------



## stevenv

Jerry Reed


----------



## BLWedge09

stevenv said:


> Jerry Reed


The Waterboy


----------



## boukengreen

Adam Sandler


----------



## fluffybear

Just Go With It


----------



## BLWedge09

fluffybear said:


> Just Go With It


Nick Swardson


----------



## davring

The House Bunny


----------



## fluffybear

Ryan Rottman


----------



## BLWedge09

fluffybear said:


> Ryan Rottman


The Open Road


----------



## davring

Kate Mara


----------



## fluffybear

127 hours


----------



## BLWedge09

fluffybear said:


> 127 hours


Amber Tamblyn


----------



## fluffybear

The Ring


----------



## BLWedge09

fluffybear said:


> The Ring


Naomi Watts


----------



## fluffybear

21 grams


----------



## BLWedge09

fluffybear said:


> 21 grams


Benicio Del Toro


----------



## davring

Sin City


----------



## BLWedge09

davring said:


> Sin City


Alexis Bledel


----------



## fluffybear

Post Grad


----------



## boukengreen

Micahel Keaton


----------



## davring

First Daughter


----------



## BLWedge09

davring said:


> First Daughter


Margaret Colin


----------



## fluffybear

BLWedge09 said:


> Margaret Colin


3 Men and a baby


----------



## davring

Nancy Travis


----------



## BLWedge09

davring said:


> Nancy Travis


Internal Affairs


----------



## davring

Laurie Metcalf


----------



## BLWedge09

davring said:


> Laurie Metcalf


Georgia Rule


----------



## boukengreen

BLWedge09 said:


> Georgia Rule


Lindsay Lohan


----------



## BLWedge09

boukengreen said:


> Lindsay Lohan


Mean Girls


----------



## boukengreen

Amanda Seyfield


----------



## fluffybear

Boogie Woogie


----------



## BLWedge09

fluffybear said:


> Boogie Woogie


Heather Graham


----------



## davring

The Hangover


----------



## fluffybear

Mike Tyson


----------



## davring

The Cookout 2


----------



## fluffybear

Farrah Fawcett


----------



## boukengreen

fluffybear said:


> Farrah Fawcett


The Cookout


----------



## BLWedge09

boukengreen said:


> The Cookout


Tim Meadows


----------



## fluffybear

Coneheads


----------



## boukengreen

jane curtin


----------



## davring

I Love You, Man


----------



## BLWedge09

davring said:


> I Love You, Man


Paul Rudd


----------



## davring

Our Idiot Brother


----------



## BLWedge09

davring said:


> Our Idiot Brother


Elizabeth Banks


----------



## davring

Zack and Miri Make a Porno


----------



## boukengreen

davring said:


> Zack and Miri Make a Porno


Seth Rogan


----------



## BLWedge09

boukengreen said:


> Seth Rogan


Knocked Up


----------



## boukengreen

BLWedge09 said:


> Knocked Up


Leslie Mann


----------



## MysteryMan

boukengreen said:


> Leslie Mann


Last Man Standing


----------



## BLWedge09

MysteryMan said:


> Last Man Standing


Christopher Walken


----------



## fluffybear

Hawaii Five-0 (1970 version)


----------



## BLWedge09

fluffybear said:


> Hawaii Five-0 (1970 version)


James MacArthur


----------



## fluffybear

Hang Em High


----------



## BLWedge09

fluffybear said:


> Hang Em High


Pat Hingle


----------



## davring

Maximum Overdrive


----------



## fluffybear

Yeardley Smith


----------



## davring

Just Write


----------



## fluffybear

jobeth williams


----------



## BLWedge09

fluffybear said:


> jobeth williams


Fever Pitch


----------



## davring

Ione Skye


----------



## fluffybear

River's Edge


----------



## davring

Roxana Zal


----------



## BLWedge09

davring said:


> Roxana Zal


Blind Obsession


----------



## fluffybear

Megan Gallagher


----------



## davring

Mr. & Mrs. Smith


----------



## BLWedge09

davring said:


> Mr. & Mrs. Smith


Kerry Washington


----------



## fluffybear

Scandal


----------



## BLWedge09

fluffybear said:


> Scandal


Katie Lowes


----------



## fluffybear

Super 8


----------



## davring

Jessica Tuck


----------



## skinnyJM

The Brave Little Toaster Goes to Mars

:lol:


----------



## fluffybear

Redmond O'Neal


----------



## davring

Johnny Bravo


----------



## skinnyJM

Mae Whitman


----------



## davring

Scott Pilgrim vs. the World


----------



## skinnyJM

Anna Kendrick


----------



## davring

Up in the Air


----------



## BLWedge09

davring said:


> Up in the Air


Vera Farmiga


----------



## fluffybear

Snow White: The Fairest of Them All


----------



## davring

Kristin Kreuk


----------



## fluffybear

Eurotrip


----------



## davring

Michelle Trachtenberg


----------



## fluffybear

Take Me Home Tonight


----------



## stevenv

Teresa Palmer


----------



## davring

I Am Number Four


----------



## stevenv

Emily Wickersham


----------



## davring

Remember Me


----------



## fluffybear

Kevin P. McCarthy


----------



## davring

Park Sharks


----------



## stevenv

Suzy Kaye


----------



## davring

Ugly Betty (TV)


----------



## stevenv

Vanessa Williams


----------



## davring

And Then Came Love


----------



## stevenv

Eartha Kitt


----------



## davring

Holes


----------



## stevenv

Sigourney Weaver


----------



## davring

Working Girl


----------



## stevenv

Joan Cusack


----------



## davring

Shameless


----------



## stevenv

Emmy Rossum


----------



## davring

The Day After Tomorrow


----------



## fluffybear

Sela Ward


----------



## davring

Runaway Bride


----------



## stevenv

Rita Wilson


----------



## fluffybear

Sleepless in Seattle


----------



## davring

Carey Lowell


----------



## BLWedge09

davring said:


> Carey Lowell


Leaving Las Vegas


----------



## stevenv

Elisabeth Shue


----------



## davring

stevenv said:


> Elisabeth Shue


****tail, with Tom Cruise

I'm being censored


----------



## fluffybear

davring said:


> ****tail, with Tom Cruise
> 
> I'm being censored


 :thats:

Ellen Foley


----------



## bobsupra

Fatal Attraction


----------



## stevenv

Glenn Close


----------



## bobsupra

Albert Nobbs


----------



## stevenv

Mia Wasikowska


----------



## bobsupra

The Kids Are All Right


----------



## BLWedge09

bobsupra said:


> The Kids Are All Right


Julianne Moore


----------



## bobsupra

The Hours


----------



## stevenv

Meryl Streep


----------



## davring

Mamma Mia!


----------



## stevenv

Amanda Seyfried


----------



## fluffybear

Mean Girls


----------



## davring

Rachel McAdams


----------



## skinnyJM

Wedding Crashers


----------



## fluffybear

Rebecca De Mornay


----------



## jodyguercio

fluffybear said:


> Rebecca De Mornay


The Hand that Rocks the Cradle


----------



## bobsupra

Ernie Hudson


----------



## fluffybear

Ghostbusters (Movie)


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> Ghostbusters (Movie)


Joe Franklin


----------



## BLWedge09

MysteryMan said:


> Joe Franklin


The Boys Behind the Desk


----------



## fluffybear

Sally Kirkland


----------



## BLWedge09

fluffybear said:


> Sally Kirkland


Big Stan


----------



## stevenv

Jennifer Morrison


----------



## fluffybear

House


----------



## jerry downing

Omar Epps


----------



## davring

The Mod Squad (movie)


----------



## fluffybear

Michael Lerner


----------



## davring

Love and Other Disasters


----------



## stevenv

Catherine Tate


----------



## fluffybear

Gullivers Travel (2010)


----------



## davring

Amanda Peet


----------



## fluffybear

Touch Me


----------



## jerry downing

Greg Louganis


----------



## fluffybear

Wide World of Sports 35th Anniversary Special


----------



## bobsupra

Fidel Castro!


----------



## davring

Easy to Wed


----------



## bobsupra

June Lockhart


----------



## davring

Quincy M.E.


----------



## bobsupra

Donna Mills


----------



## davring

Fantasy Island


----------



## bobsupra

Roddy McDowall


----------



## davring

Overboard


----------



## bobsupra

Katherine Helmond


----------



## MysteryMan

bobsupra said:


> Katherine Helmond


Baby Blue Marine


----------



## bobsupra

Glynnis O'Connor


----------



## davring

Night Crossing


----------



## fluffybear

Beau Bridges


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> Beau Bridges


The Red Pony


----------



## fluffybear

MysteryMan said:


> The Red Pony


Robert Mitchum


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> Robert Mitchum


Out of the Past


----------



## fluffybear

Rhonda Fleming


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> Rhonda Fleming


The Spiral Staircase


----------



## davring

Ethel Barrymore


----------



## MysteryMan

davring said:


> Ethel Barrymore


The Paradine Case


----------



## davring

Charles Coburn


----------



## MysteryMan

davring said:


> Charles Coburn


Lured


----------



## davring

Boris Karloff


----------



## skinnyJM

How the Grinch Stole Christmas!


----------



## davring

June Foray


----------



## Wisegoat

davring;3185843 said:


> June Foray


Granny from Looney Toons.


----------



## fluffybear

Wisegoat said:


> Looney Toons.


John O'Hurley


----------



## davring

Slammed


----------



## fluffybear

Zachery Ty Bryan


----------



## davring

Home Improvement


----------



## fluffybear

Patricia Richardson


----------



## davring

Ulee's Gold


----------



## stevenv

Jessica Biel


----------



## fluffybear

Powder Blue


----------



## BLWedge09

fluffybear said:


> Powder Blue


Lisa Kudrow


----------



## fluffybear

Easy A


----------



## stevenv

Emma Stone


----------



## davring

Friends with Benefits


----------



## stevenv

Mila Kunis


----------



## BLWedge09

stevenv said:


> Mila Kunis


Extract


----------



## davring

Kristen Wiig


----------



## stevenv

Bridesmaids


----------



## fluffybear

Jill Clayburgh


----------



## davring

Love and Other Drugs


----------



## fluffybear

Oliver Platt


----------



## stevenv

Please Give


----------



## BLWedge09

stevenv said:


> Please Give


Amanda Peet


----------



## stevenv

Identity Thief


----------



## davring

Genesis Rodriguez


----------



## fluffybear

Entourage


----------



## davring

Perrey Reeves


----------



## stevenv

An American Affair


----------



## fluffybear

Gretchen Mol


----------



## davring

Music from Another Room


----------



## fluffybear

Judith Malina


----------



## stevenv

Awakenings


----------



## davring

Julie Kavner


----------



## stevenv

Judy Berlin


----------



## davring

Edie Falco


----------



## stevenv

The Quiet


----------



## davring

Katy Mixon


----------



## fluffybear

Eastbound & Down


----------



## BLWedge09

fluffybear said:


> Eastbound & Down


Danny McBride


----------



## fluffybear

BLWedge09 said:


> Danny McBride


Drillbit Taylor


----------



## davring

Lisa Ann Walter


----------



## fluffybear

The Parent Trap (1998 remake)


----------



## davring

Elaine Hendrix


----------



## fluffybear

What the #$*! Do We (K)now!?


----------



## davring

Leslie Taylor


----------



## fluffybear

Adam (2008)


----------



## davring

Robert Blanche


----------



## fluffybear

The Dust Factory


----------



## davring

Hayden Panettiere


----------



## MysteryMan

davring said:


> Hayden Panettiere


Message in a Bottle


----------



## fluffybear

John Savage


----------



## davring

Shut Up and Shoot!


----------



## fluffybear

Gary Busey


----------



## davring

Tribulation


----------



## fluffybear

Howie Mandel


----------



## davring

Magic Kid II


----------



## fluffybear

Dana Barron


----------



## davring

The Invited


----------



## fluffybear

Pam Grier


----------



## davring

No Tomorrow


----------



## BLWedge09

davring said:


> No Tomorrow


Gary Busey


----------



## davring

Beyond the Ring


----------



## fluffybear

Jennifer Chu


----------



## davring

The Astronaut Farmer


----------



## fluffybear

Billy Bob Thornton


----------



## davring

Eagle Eye


----------



## fluffybear

Michelle Monaghan


----------



## stevenv

Due Date


----------



## fluffybear

Zach Galifianakis


----------



## stevenv

The Campaign


----------



## fluffybear

Karen Maruyama


----------



## davring

The Bucket List


----------



## stevenv

Morgan Freeman


----------



## MysteryMan

stevenv said:


> Morgan Freeman


The Pawnbroker


----------



## fluffybear

MysteryMan said:


> The Pawnbroker


Geraldine Fitzgerald


----------



## stevenv

Easy Money


----------



## fluffybear

Mary Pat Gleason


----------



## davring

I Now Pronounce You Chuck & Larry


----------



## fluffybear

Jackie Sandler


----------



## davring

Just Go with It


----------



## fluffybear

Bailee Madison


----------



## davring

A Taste of Romance


----------



## fluffybear

Teri Polo


----------



## davring

Meet the Parents


----------



## BLWedge09

davring said:


> Meet the Parents


Blythe Danner


----------



## davring

The Lucky One


----------



## BLWedge09

davring said:


> The Lucky One


Taylor Schilling


----------



## davring

BLWedge09 said:


> Taylor Schilling


Wonderful young actress

Atlas Shrugged: Part I


----------



## BLWedge09

davring said:


> Wonderful young actress
> 
> Atlas Shrugged: Part I


Edi Gathegi


----------



## davring

Gone Baby Gone


----------



## fluffybear

Morgan Freeman


----------



## davring

Evan Almighty


----------



## fluffybear

Molly Shannon


----------



## BLWedge09

fluffybear said:


> Molly Shannon


Bad Teacher


----------



## davring

Jillian Armenante


----------



## BLWedge09

davring said:


> Jillian Armenante


The Dark Knight Rises


----------



## fluffybear

India Wadsworth


----------



## BLWedge09

fluffybear said:


> India Wadsworth


Shoot on Sight


----------



## fluffybear

Brian Cox


----------



## davring

Bounce

sorry Mr bear, i got out of line


----------



## fluffybear

Jennifer Grey


----------



## davring

The Road to Christmas


----------



## fluffybear

Barbara Gordon


----------



## davring

Neil


----------



## Cyber36

fluffybear said:


> Barbara Gordon


 Bat Girl??


----------



## fluffybear

davring said:


> Neil


Greg Bryk


----------



## BLWedge09

fluffybear said:


> Greg Bryk


Saw 3D: The Final Chapter


----------



## stevenv

Betsy Russell


----------



## davring

Trapper County War


----------



## NiteOwl

Private School


----------



## stevenv

Phoebe Cates


----------



## davring

Heart of Dixie


----------



## stevenv

Virginia Madsen


----------



## davring

The Hot Spot


----------



## stevenv

Jennifer Connelly


----------



## davring

The Dilemma


----------



## fluffybear

Rance Howard


----------



## davring

The Genesis Code


----------



## stevenv

Catherine Hicks


----------



## davring

Your Love Never Fails


----------



## stevenv

Elisa Donovan


----------



## davring

Eve's Christmas


----------



## stevenv

Erin Karpluk


----------



## davring

Rise of the Damned


----------



## stevenv

Luis Guzman


----------



## davring

War


----------



## stevenv

Nadine Velazquez


----------



## BLWedge09

stevenv said:


> Nadine Velazquez


Flight


----------



## davring

Tamara Tunie


----------



## stevenv

The Caveman's Valentine


----------



## davring

Ann Magnuson


----------



## fluffybear

Panic Room


----------



## jerry downing

fluffybear said:


> Panic Room


Jodie Foster


----------



## BLWedge09

jerry downing said:


> Jodie Foster


Contact


----------



## davring

Jena Malone


----------



## fluffybear

Hatfields & McCoys


----------



## davring

Lindsay Pulsipher


----------



## Cyber36

True Blood


----------



## davring

Anna Paquin


----------



## Cyber36

Margo Kidder


----------



## fluffybear

Cyber36 said:


> Margo Kidder


The Best Damn Fiddler from Calabogie to Kaladar


----------



## davring

Kate Reid


----------



## MysteryMan

davring said:


> Kate Reid


The Andromeda Strain (1971)


----------



## davring

Susan Brown


----------



## fluffybear

Valerie


----------



## BLWedge09

fluffybear said:


> Valerie


Sandy Duncan


----------



## fluffybear

BLWedge09 said:


> Sandy Duncan


Million Dollar Duck


----------



## Cyber36

fluffybear said:


> Million Dollar Duck


 Donald


----------



## fluffybear

Cyber36 said:


> Donald


 I don't believe Donald was in that movie but to keep things moving

*"Who Framed Roger Rabbit"*


----------



## BLWedge09

fluffybear said:


> *"Who Framed Roger Rabbit"*


Joanna Cassidy


----------



## davring

Kiss the Bride


----------



## BLWedge09

davring said:


> Kiss the Bride


Amber Benson


----------



## davring

Simple Things


----------



## BLWedge09

davring said:


> Simple Things


Bellamy Young


----------



## davring

Eve of Understanding


----------



## fluffybear

Rebecca Lowman


----------



## davring

Annie's Point


----------



## fluffybear

Richard Thomas


----------



## davring

Time after Time (TV)


----------



## fluffybear

Mary Steenburgen


----------



## davring

The Proposal


----------



## fluffybear

Craig T. Nelson


----------



## Cyber36

Monster on Campus


----------



## fluffybear

fluffybear said:
 

> Craig T. Nelson





Cyber36 said:


> Monster on Campus


I can not find any connection to Craig T. Nelson and either "Monster on the Campus" or "Big Monster on Campus".

Are you sure you have the correct title?

CRAIG T. NELSON


----------



## jerry downing

Poltergeist


----------



## davring

JoBeth Williams


----------



## fluffybear

Kramer vs Kramer


----------



## jerry downing

Meryl Streep


----------



## fluffybear

Mamma Mia


----------



## BLWedge09

fluffybear said:


> Mamma Mia


Amanda Seyfried


----------



## fluffybear

Red Riding Hood


----------



## BLWedge09

fluffybear said:


> Red Riding Hood


Virginia Madsen


----------



## fluffybear

BLWedge09 said:


> Virginia Madsen


class


----------



## BLWedge09

fluffybear said:


> class


John Cusack


----------



## davring

2012


----------



## jerry downing

davring said:


> 2012


Danny Glover


----------



## fluffybear

jerry downing said:


> Danny Glover


Lethal Weapon 2


----------



## davring

Patsy Kensit


----------



## fluffybear

davring said:


> Patsy Kensit


Angels & insects


----------



## davring

Kristin Scott Thomas


----------



## fluffybear

Four Weddings & a Funeral


----------



## BLWedge09

fluffybear said:


> Four Weddings & a Funeral


Andie MacDowell


----------



## fluffybear

Groundhog day


----------



## jerry downing

fluffybear said:


> Groundhog day


Bill Murray


----------



## Dario33

The Life Aquatic


----------



## fluffybear

Cate Blanchett


----------



## davring

The Curious Case of Benjamin Button


----------



## fluffybear

Brad Pitt


----------



## davring

Meet Joe Black


----------



## fluffybear

davring said:


> Meet Joe Black


Sir Anthony Hopkins


----------



## jerry downing

fluffybear said:


> Sir Anthony Hopkins


Hannibal


----------



## fluffybear

jerry downing said:


> Hannibal


Julianne Moore


----------



## stevenv

Don Jon


----------



## fluffybear

Tony Danza


----------



## stevenv

Crash


----------



## fluffybear

Karina Arroyave


----------



## BLWedge09

stevenv said:


> Crash


Sandra Bullock


----------



## jerry downing

BLWedge09 said:


> Sandra Bullock


The Lake House


----------



## BLWedge09

jerry downing said:


> The Lake House


Shohreh Aghdashloo


----------



## davring

The Odd Life of Timothy Green


----------



## BLWedge09

davring said:


> The Odd Life of Timothy Green


Jennifer Garner


----------



## davring

Catch and Release


----------



## BLWedge09

davring said:


> Catch and Release


Georgia Craig


----------



## davring

Good Luck Chuck


----------



## fluffybear

Chiara Zanni


----------



## davring

Love and Other Dilemmas


----------



## BLWedge09

davring said:


> Love and Other Dilemmas


Gabrielle Miller


----------



## davring

Sisters & Brothers


----------



## BLWedge09

davring said:


> Sisters & Brothers


Amanda Crew


----------



## fluffybear

Sex Drive


----------



## davring

Katrina Bowden


----------



## fluffybear

davring said:


> Katrina Bowden


Piranha 3DD


----------



## BLWedge09

fluffybear said:


> Piranha 3DD


Meagan Tandy


----------



## fluffybear

Percy Jackson & the Olympians: Sea of Monsters


----------



## davring

Leven Rambin


----------



## BLWedge09

davring said:


> Leven Rambin


Gigantic


----------



## fluffybear

BLWedge09 said:


> Gigantic


Zooey Deschanel


----------



## BLWedge09

fluffybear said:


> Zooey Deschanel


Elf


----------



## davring

Amy Sedaris


----------



## fluffybear

davring said:


> Amy Sedaris


Strangers with candy


----------



## MysteryMan

> Strangers with candy


Dan Hedaya


----------



## davring

Mr. Wonderful


----------



## MysteryMan

William Hurt


davring said:


> Mr. Wonderful


----------



## davring

Body Heat


----------



## MysteryMan

Mickey Rourke


davring said:


> Body Heat


----------



## davring

Iron Man 2


MysteryMan said:


> Mickey Rourke


----------



## MysteryMan

Don Cheadle


davring said:


> Iron Man 2


----------



## davring

House of Lies (TV)


----------



## MysteryMan

Lisa Edelstein


davring said:


> House of Lies (TV)


----------



## davring

What Women Want


----------



## MysteryMan

Marisa Tomei


davring said:


> What Women Want


----------



## davring

Before the Devil Knows You're Dead


----------



## MysteryMan

Albert Finney


davring said:


> Before the Devil Knows You're Dead


----------



## davring

Erin Brockovich


----------



## MysteryMan

> Erin Brockovich


Marg Helgenberger


----------



## fluffybear

Mr. Brooks


----------



## BLWedge09

fluffybear said:


> Mr. Brooks


Danielle Panabaker


----------



## fluffybear

BLWedge09 said:


> Danielle Panabaker


Friday the 13th (2009)


----------



## BLWedge09

fluffybear said:


> Friday the 13th (2009)


Amanda Righetti


----------



## fluffybear

Mentalist


----------



## davring

Robin Tunney


----------



## fluffybear

Investigating Sex (Intimate Affairs)


----------



## BLWedge09

fluffybear said:


> Investigating Sex (Intimate Affairs)


Neve Campbell


----------



## davring

Three to Tango


----------



## fluffybear

Oliver Platt


----------



## BLWedge09

fluffybear said:


> Oliver Platt


Year One


----------



## fluffybear

Michael Cera


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> Michael Cera


Frequency


----------



## BLWedge09

MysteryMan said:


> Frequency


Elizabeth Mitchell


----------



## stevenv

Running Scared


----------



## BLWedge09

stevenv said:


> Running Scared


Ivana Milicevic


----------



## stevenv

Vanilla Sky


----------



## dmspen

Penelope Cruz


----------



## fluffybear

Pirates of the Caribbean: On stranger tides


----------



## BLWedge09

fluffybear said:


> Pirates of the Caribbean: On stranger tides


Geoffrey Rush


----------



## fluffybear

Brandon Wedgeworth said:


> Geoffrey Rush


Shine


----------



## davring

Sonia Todd


----------



## BLWedge09

davring said:


> Sonia Todd


Police Rescue


----------



## davring

Cate Blanchett


----------



## BLWedge09

davring said:


> Cate Blanchett


Indiana Jones and the Kingdom of the Crystal Skull


----------



## fluffybear

Harrison Ford


----------



## BLWedge09

fluffybear said:


> Harrison Ford


The Fugitive


----------



## fluffybear

Sela Ward


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> Sela Ward


Nothing in Common


----------



## davring

Eva Marie Saint


----------



## fluffybear

davring said:


> Eva Marie Saint


Because of Winn-Dixie


----------



## davring

AnnaSophia Robb


----------



## BLWedge09

davring said:


> AnnaSophia Robb


Sleepwalking


----------



## davring

Charlize Theron


----------



## BLWedge09

davring said:


> Charlize Theron


The Italian Job


----------



## fluffybear

Donald Sutherland


----------



## BLWedge09

fluffybear said:


> Donald Sutherland


Horrible Bosses


----------



## davring

Julie Bowen


----------



## fluffybear

davring said:


> Julie Bowen


*Loving*


----------



## BLWedge09

fluffybear said:


> *Loving*


Noelle Beck


----------



## fluffybear

Brandon Wedgeworth said:


> Noelle Beck


Tucker (TV)


----------



## BLWedge09

fluffybear said:


> Tucker (TV)


Katey Sagal


----------



## fluffybear

Married with Children


----------



## BLWedge09

fluffybear said:


> Married with Children


Christina Applegate


----------



## fluffybear

Father Murphy


----------



## BLWedge09

fluffybear said:


> Father Murphy


Shannen Doherty


----------



## fluffybear

Mall Rats


----------



## davring

Claire Forlani


----------



## fluffybear

Camelot (2011)


----------



## BLWedge09

fluffybear said:


> Camelot (2011)


Tamsin Egerton


----------



## fluffybear

Brandon Wedgeworth said:


> Tamsin Egerton


Keeping Mum


----------



## BLWedge09

fluffybear said:


> Keeping Mum


Kristin Scott Thomas


----------



## bobsupra

The Other Boleyn Girl


----------



## davring

Natalie Portman


----------



## MysteryMan

davring said:


> Natalie Portman


Mars Attacks!


----------



## BLWedge09

Mars Attacks!


Sarah Jessica Parker


----------



## fluffybear

Hocus Pocus


----------



## jerry downing

fluffybear said:


> Hocus Pocus


Bette Midler


----------



## Laxguy

jerry downing said:


> Bette Midler


First Wives Club


----------



## fluffybear

Elizabeth Berkley


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> Elizabeth Berkley


Showgirls


----------



## davring

Gina Gershon


----------



## Laxguy

The Player


----------



## BLWedge09

Laxguy said:


> The Player


Leah Ayres


----------



## MysteryMan

Brandon Wedgeworth said:


> Leah Ayres


All That Jazz


----------



## Laxguy

Jessica Lange


----------



## davring

Everybody's All-American


----------



## Laxguy

Aaron Neville (!)


----------



## MysteryMan

Laxguy said:


> Aaron Neville (!)


The Fan


----------



## fluffybear

> The Fan


Dan Butler


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> Dan Butler


The Manhattan Project


----------



## jerry downing

MysteryMan said:


> The Manhattan Project


Jill Eikenberry


----------



## BLWedge09

jerry downing said:


> Jill Eikenberry


Something Borrowed


----------



## ervinstewart

Kate Hudson


----------



## MysteryMan

ervinstewart said:


> Kate Hudson


Nine


----------



## fluffybear

Daniel Day-Lewis


----------



## Laxguy

Gangs of New York


----------



## MysteryMan

Laxguy said:


> Gangs of New York


David Hemmings


----------



## fluffybear

Deep Red


----------



## davring

Daria Nicolodi


----------



## stevenv

_Phenomena_


----------



## MysteryMan

stevenv said:


> _Phenomena_


Donald Pleasence


----------



## stevenv

_The Great Escape_


----------



## jerry downing

stevenv said:


> _The Great Escape_


Charles Bronson


----------



## MysteryMan

jerry downing said:


> Charles Bronson


The Magnificent Seven


----------



## stevenv

Eli Wallach


----------



## MysteryMan

stevenv said:


> Eli Wallach


Baby Doll


----------



## stevenv

Carroll Baker


----------



## Laxguy

Giant


----------



## MysteryMan

Laxguy said:


> Giant


Natividad Vacio


----------



## Laxguy

MysteryMan said:


> Natividad Vacio Vacío


*Escape from Red Rock *


----------



## stevenv

Jay C. Flippen


----------



## MysteryMan

stevenv said:


> Jay C. Flippen


Brute Force


----------



## stevenv

Ann Blyth


----------



## MysteryMan

stevenv said:


> Ann Blyth


Mildred Pierce


----------



## stevenv

Eve Arden


----------



## fluffybear

GREASE


----------



## Laxguy

John Revolta. er Travolta.


----------



## jerry downing

Laxguy said:


> John Revolta. er Travolta.


Pulp Fiction


----------



## stevenv

Samuel L. Jackson


----------



## MysteryMan

stevenv said:


> Samuel L. Jackson


Ragtime


----------



## stevenv

James Cagney


----------



## MysteryMan

stevenv said:


> James Cagney


White Heat


----------



## davring

Edmond O'Brien


----------



## MysteryMan

davring said:


> Edmond O'Brien


D.O.A.


----------



## davring

Beverly Garland


----------



## MysteryMan

davring said:


> Beverly Garland


The Neanderthal Man


----------



## stevenv

Robert Easton


----------



## MysteryMan

stevenv said:


> Robert Easton


Feudin' Fools


----------



## stevenv

Lyle Talbot


----------



## MysteryMan

stevenv said:


> Lyle Talbot


God Is My Partner


----------



## stevenv

Marion Ross


----------



## MysteryMan

stevenv said:


> Marion Ross


The Proud and Profane


----------



## stevenv

Deborah Kerr


----------



## MysteryMan

stevenv said:


> Deborah Kerr


The Innocents


----------



## stevenv

Michael Redgrave


----------



## MysteryMan

stevenv said:


> Michael Redgrave


The Lady Vanishes (1938)


----------



## stevenv

Dame May Whitty


----------



## MysteryMan

stevenv said:


> Dame May Whitty


Gaslight


----------



## Laxguy

Ingrid Bergman


----------



## MysteryMan

Laxguy said:


> Ingrid Bergman


Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde


----------



## jerry downing

MysteryMan said:


> Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde


Lana Turner


----------



## MysteryMan

jerry downing said:


> Lana Turner


The Bad and the Beautiful


----------



## fluffybear

Barry Sullivan


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> Barry Sullivan


Framed


----------



## fluffybear

Edgar Buchanan


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> Edgar Buchanan


The Desperadoes


----------



## fluffybear

Claire Trevor


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> Claire Trevor


Dante's Inferno


----------



## fluffybear

Rita Hayworth


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> Rita Hayworth


The Shadow (1937)


----------



## fluffybear

Marjorie Main


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> Marjorie Main


Dead End


----------



## fluffybear

Ward Bond


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> Ward Bond


Wagon Master


----------



## fluffybear

Jim Thorpe


----------



## Laxguy

Arizona Frontier


----------



## stevenv

Tex Ritter


----------



## MysteryMan

stevenv said:


> Tex Ritter


The Lone Star Trail


----------



## Laxguy

Robert Mitchum!


----------



## MysteryMan

Laxguy said:


> Robert Mitchum!


Gung Ho!


----------



## fluffybear

MysteryMan said:


> Gung Ho!


Milburn Stone


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> Milburn Stone


Pickup on South Street


----------



## stevenv

Thelma Ritter


----------



## Laxguy

*Miracle on 34th Street*


----------



## stevenv

Natalie Wood


----------



## jerry downing

stevenv said:


> Natalie Wood


West Side Story


----------



## MysteryMan

jerry downing said:


> West Side Story


Russ Tamblyn


----------



## fluffybear

seven brides for seven brothers


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> seven brides for seven brothers


Russell Simpson


----------



## stevenv

_The Tin Star_


----------



## MysteryMan

stevenv said:


> _The Tin Star_


John McIntire


----------



## fluffybear

MysteryMan said:


> John McIntire


Turner & Hooch


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> Turner & Hooch


Craig T. Nelson


----------



## stevenv

_Poltergeist_


----------



## MysteryMan

stevenv said:


> _Poltergeist_


Beatrice Straight


----------



## stevenv

_Network_


----------



## MysteryMan

stevenv said:


> _Network_


Ned Beatty


----------



## stevenv

_Charlie Wilson's War_


----------



## MysteryMan

stevenv said:


> _Charlie Wilson's War_


John Slattery


----------



## fluffybear

MOna Lisa Smile


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> MOna Lisa Smile


Topher Grace


----------



## fluffybear

That 70's show


----------



## stevenv

Mila Kunis


----------



## fluffybear

Krippendorf's Tribe


----------



## stevenv

Lily Tomlin


----------



## fluffybear

9 to 5


----------



## Laxguy

Nine to Five: Jane Fonda.


----------



## stevenv

_Barbarella_


----------



## fluffybear

Anita Pallenberg


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> Anita Pallenberg


Candy


----------



## fluffybear

MysteryMan said:


> Candy


JOHN Huston


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> John Huston


The Treasure of the Sierra Madre


----------



## fluffybear

MysteryMan said:


> The Treasure of the Sierra Madre


WALTER Huston


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> WALTER Huston


The Criminal Code


----------



## fluffybear

Boris Karloff


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> Boris Karloff


Scarface (1932)


----------



## fluffybear

MysteryMan said:


> Scarface (1932)


George Raft


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> George Raft


The Bowery


----------



## fluffybear

MysteryMan said:


> The Bowery


Jackie Cooper


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> Jackie Cooper


The Champ (1931)


----------



## fluffybear

MysteryMan said:


> The Champ (1931)


Wallace Beery


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> Wallace Beery


Grand Hotel


----------



## fluffybear

MysteryMan said:


> Grand Hotel


Joan Crawford


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> Joan Crawford


Chained


----------



## fluffybear

MysteryMan said:


> Chained


Otto Kruger


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> Otto Kruger


Dracula's Daughter


----------



## fluffybear

MysteryMan said:


> Dracula's Daughter


Hedda Hopper


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> Hedda Hopper


Topper


----------



## Laxguy

Leo Carroll


----------



## fluffybear

MysteryMan said:


> Topper


Billie Burke


----------



## Laxguy

Why would one skip over an entry made hours before?


----------



## fluffybear

Laxguy said:


> Why would one skip over an entry made hours before?


Belive it or not - Mistakes happen!



Laxguy said:


> Leo Carroll


Strangers on a Train


----------



## Laxguy

Oh, OK, I thought maybe I'd made some transgression of the rules or spirit, or that my* Topper* wasn't recognized as legit.

Sooooo, Strangers onna Train.....

John Doucette


----------



## MysteryMan

Laxguy said:


> Oh, OK, I thought maybe I'd made some transgression of the rules or spirit, or that my* Topper* wasn't recognized as legit.
> 
> Sooooo, Strangers onna Train.....
> 
> John Doucette


The Fighting O'Flynn


----------



## fluffybear

MysteryMan said:


> The Fighting O'Flynn


Douglas Fairbanks Jr.


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> Douglas Fairbanks Jr.


The Prisoner of Zenda


----------



## fluffybear

MysteryMan said:


> The Prisoner of Zenda


David Niven


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> David Niven


The Dawn Patrol


----------



## fluffybear

MysteryMan said:


> The Dawn Patrol


Basil Rathbone


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> Basil Rathbone


Tower of London


----------



## fluffybear

MysteryMan said:


> Tower of London


Ian Hunter


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> Ian Hunter


Maisie


----------



## fluffybear

MysteryMan said:


> Maisie


Ann Sothern


----------



## davring

Alias Smith and Jones (TV)


----------



## fluffybear

davring said:


> Alias Smith and Jones (TV)


Mills Watson


----------



## jerry downing

fluffybear said:


> Mills Watson


The Misadventures of Sheriff Lobo (TV)


----------



## fluffybear

jerry downing said:


> The Misadventures of Sheriff Lobo (TV)


Nell Carter


----------



## stevenv

_The Grass Harp_


----------



## fluffybear

stevenv said:


> _The Grass Harp_


Joe Don Baker


----------



## stevenv

_Tomorrow Never Dies_


----------



## davring

stevenv said:


> _Tomorrow Never Dies_


Nice shades

You ready for some football?

Teri Hatcher


----------



## fluffybear

davring said:


> Nice shades
> 
> You ready for some football?
> 
> Teri Hatcher


Karen's Song


----------



## stevenv

davring said:


> Nice shades
> 
> You ready for some football?
> 
> You betcha! Can't wait! :righton: :goodjob:
> 
> Lainie Kazan


----------



## fluffybear

*Car 54, Where Are You?*


----------



## davring

Al Lewis


----------



## stevenv

_Married To The Mob_


----------



## davring

Michelle Pfeiffer


----------



## fluffybear

davring said:


> Michelle Pfeiffer


Hollywood Knights


----------



## stevenv

Fran Drescher


----------



## fluffybear

Stranger in our house


----------



## jerry downing

fluffybear said:


> Stranger in our house


Carol Lawrence


----------



## fluffybear

jerry downing said:


> Carol Lawrence


Saved by the bell


----------



## Dario33

Dennis Haskins


----------



## davring

Ocean of Pearls


----------



## fluffybear

davring said:


> Ocean of Pearls


Brenda Strong


----------



## stevenv

_Privileged_


----------



## fluffybear

stevenv said:


> _Privileged_


Sandi Craig


----------



## seern

Yes Man


----------



## davring

Sasha Alexander


----------



## MysteryMan

davring said:


> Sasha Alexander


Mission: Impossible III


----------



## davring

Michelle Monaghan


----------



## MysteryMan

davring said:


> Michelle Monaghan


Unfaithful


----------



## fluffybear

MysteryMan said:


> Unfaithful


Richard Gere


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> Richard Gere


Report to the Commissioner


----------



## fluffybear

MysteryMan said:


> Report to the Commissioner


Susan Blakely


----------



## davring

The Towering Inferno


----------



## MysteryMan

davring said:


> The Towering Inferno


Don Gordon


----------



## fluffybear

MysteryMan said:


> Don Gordon


The FBI


----------



## seern

fluffybear said:


> The FBI


Efrem Zimbalist Jr.


----------



## PK6301

Efrem Zimbalist Jr.


Hot Shots

Sent from my GT-P3113 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## davring

Kristy Swanson


----------



## fluffybear

davring said:


> Kristy Swanson


Big Daddy


----------



## jerry downing

fluffybear said:


> Big Daddy


Josh Mostel


----------



## fluffybear

jerry downing said:


> Josh Mostel


Jesus Christ Superstar


----------



## davring

Yvonne Elliman


----------



## fluffybear

davring said:


> Yvonne Elliman


*Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band*


----------



## davring

Keith Carradine


----------



## MysteryMan

davring said:


> Keith Carradine


Emperor of the North


----------



## fluffybear

MysteryMan said:


> Emperor of the North


Simon Oakland


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> Simon Oakland


The Brothers Karamazov


----------



## fluffybear

MysteryMan said:


> The Brothers Karamazov


Paul Frees


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> Paul Frees


Red Light


----------



## fluffybear

MysteryMan said:


> Red Light


Henry 'Harry' Morgan


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> Henry 'Harry' Morgan


To the Shores of Tripoli


----------



## fluffybear

MysteryMan said:


> To the Shores of Tripoli


Alan Hale Jr.


----------



## davring

Casey Jones(TV)


----------



## fluffybear

davring said:


> Casey Jones(TV)


Russell Johnson


----------



## davring

Gilligan's Island


----------



## fluffybear

davring said:


> Gilligan's Island


I was curious how far we could have taken this before heading out on the 3 hour tour.

Dawn Wells


----------



## davring

> I was curious how far we could have taken this before heading out on the 3 hour tour.
> 
> Dawn Wells


 

Keeping in the maritime theme

The Love Boat


----------



## fluffybear

davring said:


> Keeping in the maritime theme
> 
> The Love Boat


Natalie Schafer


----------



## davring

> Natalie Schafer


Stranded again

Rescue from Gilligan's Island


----------



## fluffybear

davring said:


> Stranded again
> 
> Rescue from Gilligan's Island


Jim Backus


----------



## stevenv

_Rebel Without A Cause_


----------



## davring

Natalie Wood


----------



## fluffybear

The Searchers


----------



## stevenv

Vera Miles


----------



## MysteryMan

stevenv said:


> Vera Miles


Psycho


----------



## davring

Janet Leigh


----------



## MysteryMan

davring said:


> Janet Leigh


Touch of Evil


----------



## stevenv

Charlton Heston


----------



## MysteryMan

stevenv said:


> Charlton Heston


Ben-Hur


----------



## davring

Vince Edwards


----------



## MysteryMan

davring said:


> Vince Edwards


The Devil's Brigade


----------



## stevenv

William Holden


----------



## MysteryMan

stevenv said:


> William Holden


Sunset Blvd.


----------



## fluffybear

MysteryMan said:


> Sunset Blvd.


Hedda Hopper


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> Hedda Hopper


Topper (1937)


----------



## jerry downing

MysteryMan said:


> Topper (1937)


Cary Grant


----------



## MysteryMan

jerry downing said:


> Cary Grant


Gunga Din


----------



## Cyber36

Wonder how many of these would get answered correctly without the internet??


----------



## fluffybear

MysteryMan said:


> Gunga Din


Richard Farnsworth


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> Richard Farnsworth


Ulzana's Raid


----------



## fluffybear

MysteryMan said:


> Ulzana's Raid


Richard Bull


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> Richard Bull


The Satan Bug


----------



## fluffybear

MysteryMan said:


> The Satan Bug


Dana Andrews


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> Dana Andrews


Kit Carson


----------



## fluffybear

MysteryMan said:


> Kit Carson


Clayton Moore


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> Clayton Moore


Radar Men From The Moon


----------



## davring

Aline Towne


----------



## MysteryMan

davring said:


> Aline Towne


The Steel Trap


----------



## davring

Joseph Cotten


----------



## MysteryMan

davring said:


> Joseph Cotten


The Third Man


----------



## fluffybear

MysteryMan said:


> The Third Man


Orson Welles


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> Orson Welles


The Stranger


----------



## Cyber36

Vernon Dent


----------



## fluffybear

Cyber36 said:


> Vernon Dent


The Shadow (1937)


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> The Shadow (1937)


Dwight Frye


----------



## fluffybear

MysteryMan said:


> Dwight Frye


Dracula (1931)


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> Dracula (1931)


Edward Van Sloan


----------



## fluffybear

MysteryMan said:


> Edward Van Sloan


Sealed Verdict


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> Sealed Verdict


Broderick Crawford


----------



## fluffybear

MysteryMan said:


> Broderick Crawford


Born Yesterday (1950)


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> Born Yesterday (1950)


William Holden


----------



## fluffybear

MysteryMan said:


> William Holden


Stalag 17


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> Stalag 17


Robert Strauss


----------



## fluffybear

MysteryMan said:


> Robert Strauss


Run for your life


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> Run for your life


George Macready


----------



## fluffybear

MysteryMan said:


> George Macready


Gilda


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> Gilda


Joseph Galleia


----------



## fluffybear

MysteryMan said:


> Joseph Calleia


Jungle Book (1942)


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> Jungle Book (1942)


John Qualen


----------



## fluffybear

MysteryMan said:


> John Qualen


Green Acres


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> Green Acres


Lyle Talbot


----------



## fluffybear

MysteryMan said:


> Lyle Talbot


Jail Bait


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> Jail Bait


Herbert Rawlinson


----------



## fluffybear

MysteryMan said:


> Herbert Rawlinson


The Stranger wore a gun


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> The Stranger wore a gun


Joan Weldon


----------



## fluffybear

MysteryMan said:


> Joan Weldon


So this is love!


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> So this is love!


Marie Windsor


----------



## fluffybear

MysteryMan said:


> Marie Windsor


Abbott and Costello Meet the Mummy


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> Abbott and Costello Meet the Mummy


Richard Deacon


----------



## fluffybear

MysteryMan said:


> Richard Deacon


Dick Van **** Show


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> Dick Van **** Show


Sheldon Leonard


----------



## fluffybear

MysteryMan said:


> Sheldon Leonard


Guys and Dolls


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> Guys and Dolls


Regis Toomey


----------



## fluffybear

MysteryMan said:


> Regis Toomey


Petticoat Junction


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> Petticoat Junction


Hank Worden


----------



## fluffybear

MysteryMan said:


> Hank Worden


Every which way but loose


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> Every which way but loose


Gregory Walcott


----------



## fluffybear

MysteryMan said:


> Gregory Walcott


Sugarland Express


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> Sugarland Express


Ben Johnson


----------



## fluffybear

MysteryMan said:


> Ben Johnson


Have Gun - Will Travel


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> Have Gun - Will Travel


Robert J. Wilke


----------



## fluffybear

MysteryMan said:


> Robert J. Wilke


The Magnificent Seven


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> The Magnificent Seven


Vladimir Sokoloff


----------



## fluffybear

MysteryMan said:


> Vladimir Sokoloff


Road to Morocco


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> Road to Morocco


Monte Blue


----------



## fluffybear

MysteryMan said:


> Monte Blue


The Marriage Circle


----------



## davring

> The Marriage Circle


Adolphe Menjou

Happy New Year


----------



## fluffybear

davring said:


> Adolphe Menjou
> 
> Happy New Year


Pollyanna

Happy 2014!


----------



## stevenv

Jane Wyman


----------



## davring

Falcon Crest


----------



## MysteryMan

davring said:


> Falcon Crest


Cesar Romero


----------



## fluffybear

MysteryMan said:


> Cesar Romero


Computer wore Tennis Shoes


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> Computer wore Tennis Shoes


Bing Russell


----------



## davring

Tango & Cash


----------



## stevenv

Jack Palance


----------



## MysteryMan

stevenv said:


> Jack Palance


Monte Walsh


----------



## stevenv

Jeanne Moreau


----------



## MysteryMan

stevenv said:


> Jeanne Moreau


The Yellow Rolls-Royce


----------



## stevenv

Shirley MacLaine


----------



## MysteryMan

stevenv said:


> Shirley MacLaine


The Trouble with Harry


----------



## stevenv

Mildred Natwick


----------



## MysteryMan

stevenv said:


> Mildred Natwick


The Enchanted Cottage


----------



## stevenv

Dorothy McGuire


----------



## MysteryMan

stevenv said:


> Dorothy McGuire


Gentlemen's Agreement


----------



## fluffybear

MysteryMan said:


> Gentlemen's Agreement


John Garfield


----------



## stevenv

_The Postman Always Rings Twice_


----------



## davring

Hume Cronyn


----------



## stevenv

_Marvin's Room_


----------



## MysteryMan

stevenv said:


> _Marvin's Room_


Dan Hedaya


----------



## stevenv

_The Extra Man_


----------



## fluffybear

stevenv said:


> _The Extra Man_


Kevin Kline


----------



## David Ortiz

Dave


----------



## stevenv

Laura Linney


----------



## davring

Mystic River


----------



## MysteryMan

davring said:


> Mystic River


Laurence Fishburne


----------



## stevenv

_Contagion_


----------



## MysteryMan

stevenv said:


> _Contagion_


Elliott Gould


----------



## fluffybear

MASH (Movie)


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> MASH (Movie)


John Schuck


----------



## fluffybear

MysteryMan said:


> John Schuck


Holmes & Yo-Yo


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> Holmes & Yo-Yo


John Abbott


----------



## stevenv

_Mrs. Miniver_


----------



## fluffybear

stevenv said:


> _Mrs. Miniver_


Henry Travers


----------



## stevenv

_The Yearling_


----------



## MysteryMan

stevenv said:


> _The Yearling_


Chill Wills


----------



## fluffybear

MysteryMan said:


> Chill Wills


Giant


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> Giant


Mercedes McCambridge


----------



## fluffybear

MysteryMan said:


> Mercedes McCambridge


the Exorcist


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> the Exorcist


Lee J. Cobb


----------



## fluffybear

MysteryMan said:


> Lee J. Cobb


12 Angry Men


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> 12 Angry Men


Edward Binns


----------



## Dario33

MysteryMan said:


> Edward Binns


North by Northwest


----------



## stevenv

Eva Marie Saint


----------



## fluffybear

stevenv said:


> Eva Marie Saint


The Russians are Coming, The Russians are Coming..


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> The Russians are Coming, The Russians are Coming..


Vaughn Taylor


----------



## fluffybear

MysteryMan said:


> Vaughn Taylor


Gumball Rally


----------



## stevenv

Susan Flannery


----------



## fluffybear

stevenv said:


> Susan Flannery


Towering Inferno


----------



## stevenv

Jennifer Jones


----------



## davring

Tender Is the Night


----------



## MysteryMan

davring said:


> Tender Is the Night


Paul Lukas


----------



## fluffybear

MysteryMan said:


> Paul Lukas


Little Women


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> Little Women


Spring Byington


----------



## fluffybear

MysteryMan said:


> Spring Byington


December Bride


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> December Bride


Douglas Fowley


----------



## fluffybear

MysteryMan said:


> Douglas Fowley


Singin' in the rain.


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> Singin' in the rain.


Millard Mitchell


----------



## davring

The Day the Earth Stood Still


----------



## MysteryMan

davring said:


> The Day the Earth Stood Still


Hugh Marlowe


----------



## davring

The Man from U.N.C.L.E. (TV)


----------



## fluffybear

davring said:


> The Man from U.N.C.L.E. (TV)


David McCallum


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> David McCallum


The Great Escape


----------



## fluffybear

MysteryMan said:


> The Great Escape


Karl-Otto Alberty


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> Karl-Otto Alberty


Is Paris Burning?


----------



## fluffybear

MysteryMan said:


> Is Paris Burning?


Leslie Carson


----------



## stevenv

_Chocolat_


----------



## fluffybear

stevenv said:


> _Chocolat_


Lena Olin


----------



## stevenv

_Hollywood Homicide_


----------



## fluffybear

stevenv said:


> _Hollywood Homicide_


Jennette McCurdy


----------



## stevenv

_Ice Age: Continental Drift_


----------



## jerry downing

stevenv said:


> _Ice Age: Continental Drift_


Ray Romano


----------



## fluffybear

jerry downing said:


> Ray Romano


men of a certain age


----------



## stevenv

Andre Braugher


----------



## fluffybear

stevenv said:


> Andre Braugher


Kojak: Fatal Flaw (TV Movie)


----------



## stevenv

Richard Jenkins


----------



## fluffybear

stevenv said:


> Richard Jenkins


Cabin in the woods


----------



## davring

Anna Hutchison


----------



## stevenv

_Blinder_


----------



## fluffybear

stevenv said:


> _Blinder_


Angus Sampson


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> Angus Sampson


Legend of the guardians: The Owls of Ga'Hoole


----------



## stevenv

Helen Mirren


----------



## MysteryMan

stevenv said:


> Helen Mirren


A Midsummer Night's Dream (1968)


----------



## stevenv

Diana Rigg


----------



## MysteryMan

stevenv said:


> Diana Rigg


The Assassination Bureau


----------



## fluffybear

MysteryMan said:


> The Assassination Bureau


Telly Savalas


----------



## stevenv

_Kelly's Heroes_


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> Telly Savalas


The Young Savages


----------



## fluffybear

MysteryMan said:


> The Young Savages


Shelley Winters


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> Shelley Winters


A Place in the Sun


----------



## stevenv

Elizabeth Taylor


----------



## MysteryMan

stevenv said:


> Elizabeth Taylor


Giant


----------



## stevenv

James Dean


----------



## davring

Rebel Without a Cause


----------



## MysteryMan

davring said:


> Rebel Without a Cause


Ian Wolfe


----------



## fluffybear

MysteryMan said:


> Ian Wolfe


Seven Brides for Seven Brothers


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> Seven Brides for Seven Brothers


I. Stanford Jolley


----------



## stevenv

_Night Of The Lepus_


----------



## MysteryMan

stevenv said:


> _Night Of The Lepus_


Paul Fix


----------



## fluffybear

MysteryMan said:


> Paul Fix


The Rifleman


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> The Rifleman


Jack Elam


----------



## stevenv

_Dirty Dingus Magee_


----------



## MysteryMan

stevenv said:


> _Dirty Dingus Magee_


Willis Bouchey


----------



## fluffybear

MysteryMan said:


> Willis Bouchey


Pick Up on South Street


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> Pick Up on South Street


Thelma Ritter


----------



## stevenv

_How The West Was Won_


----------



## fluffybear

stevenv said:


> _How The West Was Won_


Henry Fonda


----------



## stevenv

_In Harm's Way_


----------



## davring

Paula Prentiss


----------



## dmspen

davring said:


> Paula Prentiss


The Stepford Wives


----------



## stevenv

Katharine Ross


----------



## MysteryMan

stevenv said:


> Katharine Ross


Games


----------



## stevenv

James Caan


----------



## MysteryMan

stevenv said:


> James Caan


Cinderella Liberty


----------



## stevenv

Marsha Mason


----------



## Cyber36

Goodbye Girl


----------



## MysteryMan

Cyber36 said:


> Goodbye Girl


Powers Boothe


----------



## fluffybear

MysteryMan said:


> Powers Boothe


Tombstone


----------



## stevenv

Thomas Haden Church


----------



## fluffybear

stevenv said:


> Thomas Haden Church


We bought a Zoo


----------



## stevenv

Elle Fanning


----------



## fluffybear

stevenv said:


> Elle Fanning


I am Sam


----------



## stevenv

Dianne Wiest


----------



## fluffybear

stevenv said:


> Dianne Wiest


Bullets over Broadway


----------



## stevenv

Jennifer Tilly


----------



## fluffybear

stevenv said:


> Jennifer Tilly


Bride of Chucky


----------



## stevenv

Katherine Heigl


----------



## davring

Life as We Know It


----------



## fluffybear

davring said:


> Life as We Know It


Christina Hendricks


----------



## stevenv

_Ginger & Rosa_


----------



## davring

Elle Fanning


----------



## stevenv

_Twixt_


----------



## fluffybear

Val Killmer


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> Val Killmer


Heat


----------



## stevenv

Natalie Portman


----------



## MysteryMan

stevenv said:


> Natalie Portman


The Professional


----------



## stevenv

Gary Oldman


----------



## MysteryMan

stevenv said:


> Gary Oldman


Dracula (1992)


----------



## stevenv

Winona Ryder


----------



## MysteryMan

stevenv said:


> Winona Ryder


Beetlejuice


----------



## stevenv

Alec Baldwin


----------



## MysteryMan

stevenv said:


> Alec Baldwin


Talk Radio


----------



## stevenv

John C. McGinley


----------



## fluffybear

stevenv said:


> John C. McGinley


Car 54, Where are you?? (1994)


----------



## stevenv

Rosie O'Donnell


----------



## fluffybear

stevenv said:


> Rosie O'Donnell


Exit to Eden


----------



## stevenv

Dan Aykroyd


----------



## MysteryMan

stevenv said:


> Dan Aykroyd


1941


----------



## stevenv

Treat Williams


----------



## fluffybear

stevenv said:


> Treat Williams


HAIR


----------



## stevenv

Beverly D'Angelo


----------



## fluffybear

stevenv said:


> Beverly D'Angelo


Every which way but loose


----------



## stevenv

Clint Eastwood


----------



## MysteryMan

stevenv said:


> Clint Eastwood


The First Traveling Saleslady


----------



## stevenv

Ginger Rogers


----------



## MysteryMan

stevenv said:


> Ginger Rogers


The Gay Divorcee


----------



## stevenv

Betty Grable


----------



## fluffybear

stevenv said:


> Betty Grable


A Yank in the R.A.F.


----------



## stevenv

Tyrone Power


----------



## fluffybear

stevenv said:


> Tyrone Power


Blood and Sand


----------



## stevenv

Rita Hayworth


----------



## MysteryMan

stevenv said:


> Rita Hayworth


Dante's Inferno


----------



## fluffybear

MysteryMan said:


> Dante's Inferno


Don Ameche


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> Don Ameche


In Old Chicago


----------



## stevenv

Brian Donlevy


----------



## MysteryMan

stevenv said:


> Brian Donlevy


Barbary Coast


----------



## stevenv

Edward G. Robinson


----------



## MysteryMan

stevenv said:


> Edward G. Robinson


Double Indemnity


----------



## stevenv

Barbara Stanwyck


----------



## MysteryMan

stevenv said:


> Barbara Stanwyck


Stella Dallas


----------



## stevenv

Alan Hale


----------



## fluffybear

MysteryMan said:


> Barbary Coast


Harry Carey


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> Harry Carey


Law & Order (1932)


----------



## stevenv

Walter Huston


----------



## fluffybear

stevenv said:


> Walter Huston


Yankee Doodle Dandy


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> Yankee Doodle Dandy


S.Z. Sakall


----------



## stevenv

_Casablanca_


----------



## MysteryMan

stevenv said:


> _Casablanca_


Conrad Veidt


----------



## stevenv

_Above Suspicion_


----------



## fluffybear

stevenv said:


> _Above Suspicion_


Fred MacMurray


----------



## stevenv

_The Caine Mutiny_


----------



## jerry downing

stevenv said:


> _The Caine Mutiny_


Lee Marvin


----------



## stevenv

_The Iceman Cometh_


----------



## davring

Jeff Bridges


----------



## stevenv

_The Big Lebowski_


----------



## fluffybear

stevenv said:


> _The Big Lebowski_


Flea


----------



## stevenv

_My Own Private Idaho_


----------



## fluffybear

stevenv said:


> _My Own Private Idaho_


River Phoenix


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> River Phoenix


Sneakers


----------



## stevenv

Robert Redford


----------



## MysteryMan

stevenv said:


> Robert Redford


War Hunt


----------



## stevenv

Tom Skerritt


----------



## MysteryMan

stevenv said:


> Tom Skerritt


Wild Rovers


----------



## stevenv

Joe Don Baker


----------



## davring

The Grass Harp


----------



## fluffybear

davring said:


> The Grass Harp


Sissy Spacek


----------



## stevenv

_Nine Lives_


----------



## fluffybear

stevenv said:


> _Nine Lives (2005)_


Holly Hunter


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> Holly Hunter


The Burning


----------



## stevenv

Jason Alexander


----------



## MysteryMan

stevenv said:


> Jason Alexander


Jacob's Ladder


----------



## stevenv

Pruitt Taylor Vince


----------



## fluffybear

stevenv said:


> Pruitt Taylor Vince


the Walking Dead


----------



## stevenv

Norman Reedus


----------



## fluffybear

fluffybear said:


> the Walking Dead


The Boondock Saints


----------



## stevenv

Willem Dafoe


----------



## MysteryMan

stevenv said:


> Willem Dafoe


Flight of the Intruder


----------



## stevenv

Ving Rhames


----------



## MysteryMan

stevenv said:


> Ving Rhames


Patty Hearst


----------



## stevenv

Frances Fisher


----------



## MysteryMan

stevenv said:


> Frances Fisher


Lost Angels


----------



## stevenv

Donald Sutherland


----------



## MysteryMan

stevenv said:


> Donald Sutherland


The Bedford Incident


----------



## stevenv

Sidney Poitier


----------



## MysteryMan

stevenv said:


> Sidney Poitier


No Way Out (1950)


----------



## stevenv

Richard Widmark


----------



## MysteryMan

stevenv said:


> Richard Widmark


Kiss of Death


----------



## stevenv

Karl Malden


----------



## MysteryMan

stevenv said:


> Karl Malden


The Gunfighter


----------



## stevenv

Gregory Peck


----------



## MysteryMan

stevenv said:


> Gregory Peck


Moby Dick


----------



## davring

Richard Basehart


----------



## MysteryMan

davring said:


> Richard Basehart


Reign of Terror


----------



## stevenv

Beulah Bondi


----------



## fluffybear

stevenv said:


> Beulah Bondi


Mr Smith goes to Washington


----------



## davring

Claude Rains


----------



## stevenv

_Lawrence Of Arabia_


----------



## davring

Anthony Quinn


----------



## MysteryMan

davring said:


> Anthony Quinn


Blood and Sand


----------



## stevenv

John Carradine


----------



## MysteryMan

stevenv said:


> John Carradine


Les Miserables (1935)


----------



## fluffybear

John Beal


----------



## davring

The Firm


----------



## fluffybear

davring said:


> The Firm


Gary Busey


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> Gary Busey


The Last American Hero


----------



## fluffybear

MysteryMan said:


> The Last American Hero


Ned Beatty


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> Ned Beatty


Gray Lady Down


----------



## fluffybear

MysteryMan said:


> Gray Lady Down


Stacy Keach


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> Stacy Keach


"Doc"


----------



## fluffybear

MysteryMan said:


> "Doc"


Faye Dunaway


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> Faye Dunaway


The Happening


----------



## davring

> The Happening
> 
> Michael Parks


----------



## stevenv

_Django Unchained_


----------



## fluffybear

davring said:


> The Happening
> 
> Michael Parks
Click to expand...

Ben Casey (TV)


----------



## Dario33

Jack Klugman


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## MysteryMan

Dario33 said:


> Jack Klugman
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


12 Angry Men


----------



## fluffybear

MysteryMan said:


> 12 Angry Men


Martin Balsam


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> Martin Balsam


Tora! Tora! Tora!


----------



## fluffybear

MysteryMan said:


> Tora! Tora! Tora!


James Whitmore


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> James Whitmore


Battleground


----------



## fluffybear

MysteryMan said:


> Battleground


Ricardo Montalban


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> Ricardo Montalban


Neptune's Daughter


----------



## fluffybear

MysteryMan said:


> Neptune's Daughter


Red Skelton


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> Red Skelton


Flight Command


----------



## fluffybear

MysteryMan said:


> Flight Command


Pat Flaherty


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> Pat Flaherty


Come On, Marines!


----------



## davring

Ida Lupino


----------



## MysteryMan

davring said:


> Ida Lupino


High Sierra


----------



## fluffybear

MysteryMan said:


> High Sierra


Paul Harvey (no, not that one)


----------



## davring

Father of the Bride


----------



## fluffybear

davring said:


> Father of the Bride


Billie Burke


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> Billie Burke


Eternally Yours


----------



## fluffybear

MysteryMan said:


> Eternally Yours


David Niven


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> David Niven


Dodsworth


----------



## fluffybear

MysteryMan said:


> Dodsworth


Paul Lukas


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> Paul Lukas


The Lady Vanishes


----------



## fluffybear

MysteryMan said:


> The Lady Vanishes


May Whitty


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> May Whitty


Night Must Fall


----------



## fluffybear

MysteryMan said:


> Night Must Fall


E.E. Clive


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> E.E. Clive


Captain Blood


----------



## fluffybear

MysteryMan said:


> Captain Blood


Donald Meek


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> Donald Meek


Mark of the Vampire


----------



## fluffybear

MysteryMan said:


> Mark of the Vampire


Bela Lugosi


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> Bela Lugosi


Island of Lost Souls


----------



## fluffybear

MysteryMan said:


> Island of Lost Souls


Paul Hurst


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> Paul Hurst


Riffraff


----------



## fluffybear

MysteryMan said:


> Riffraff


Mickey Rooney


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> Mickey Rooney


A Midsummer Night's Dream


----------



## fluffybear

MysteryMan said:


> A Midsummer Night's Dream


Dick Powell


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> Dick Powell


Murder, My Sweet


----------



## fluffybear

MysteryMan said:


> Murder, My Sweet


Otto Kruger


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> Otto Kruger


Dracula's Daughter


----------



## davring

Gloria Holden


----------



## MysteryMan

davring said:


> Gloria Holden


Test Pilot


----------



## fluffybear

MysteryMan said:


> Test Pilot


Myrna Loy


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> Myrna Loy


The Best Years of Our Lives


----------



## fluffybear

MysteryMan said:


> The Best Years of Our Lives


Dana Andrews


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> Dana Andrews


A Walk in the Sun


----------



## fluffybear

MysteryMan said:


> A Walk in the Sun


Lloyd Bridges


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> Lloyd Bridges


Sahara


----------



## fluffybear

MysteryMan said:


> Sahara


Peter Lawford


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> Peter Lawford


The Canterville Ghost


----------



## fluffybear

MysteryMan said:


> The Canterville Ghost


Robert Young


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> Robert Young


Secret Agent


----------



## fluffybear

MysteryMan said:


> Secret Agent


Peter Lorre


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> Peter Lorre


The Mask of Dimitrios


----------



## fluffybear

MysteryMan said:


> The Mask of Dimitrios


John Abbott


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> John Abbott


Mrs. Miniver


----------



## fluffybear

MysteryMan said:


> Mrs. Miniver


Richard Ney


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> Richard Ney


The Fan (1949)


----------



## fluffybear

MysteryMan said:


> The Fan (1949)


Jeanne Crain (one of my favorites)


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> Jeanne Crain (one of my favorites)


Pinky


----------



## fluffybear

MysteryMan said:


> Pinky


Ethel Barrymore


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> Ethel Barrymore


Portrait of Jennie


----------



## fluffybear

MysteryMan said:


> Portrait of Jennie


Lillian Gish


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> Lillian Gish


The Night of the Hunter


----------



## fluffybear

MysteryMan said:


> The Night of the Hunter


Shelley Winters


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> Shelley Winters


Cry of the City


----------



## fluffybear

MysteryMan said:


> Cry of the City


Debra Paget


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> Debra Paget


Broken Arrow (1950)


----------



## fluffybear

MysteryMan said:


> Broken Arrow (1950)


Iron Eyes Cody


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> Iron Eyes Cody


Unconquered


----------



## fluffybear

MysteryMan said:


> Unconquered


Cecil B. DeMille


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> Cecil B. DeMille


Sunset Blvd.


----------



## fluffybear

MysteryMan said:


> Sunset Blvd.


Nancy Olson


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> Nancy Olson


Battle Cry


----------



## fluffybear

MysteryMan said:


> Battle Cry


Anne Francis


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> Anne Francis


A Lion Is In The Streets


----------



## fluffybear

MysteryMan said:


> A Lion Is In The Streets


Lon Chaney Jr.


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> Lon Chaney Jr.


Of Mice and Men


----------



## fluffybear

MysteryMan said:


> Of Mice and Men


Noah Beery Jr


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> Noah Beery Jr


20 Mule Team


----------



## davring

Anne Baxter


----------



## fluffybear

davring said:


> Anne Baxter


All About Eve


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> All About Eve


Thelma Ritter


----------



## fluffybear

MysteryMan said:


> Thelma Ritter


Pillow Talk


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> Pillow Talk


Lee Patrick


----------



## fluffybear

MysteryMan said:


> Lee Patrick


Topper


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> Topper


Lyle Talbot


----------



## fluffybear

MysteryMan said:


> Lyle Talbot


Plan 9 from Outer Space


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> Plan 9 from Outer Space


Gregory Walcott


----------



## fluffybear

MysteryMan said:


> Gregory Walcott


Sugarland Express


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> Sugarland Express


Ben Johnson


----------



## davring

Cherry 2000


----------



## fluffybear

davring said:


> Cherry 2000


David Andrews


----------



## davring

JAG


----------



## MysteryMan

davring said:


> JAG


Steven Culp


----------



## davring

Desperate Housewives


----------



## fluffybear

davring said:


> Desperate Housewives


Neal McDonough


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> Neal McDonough


Darkman


----------



## davring

Frances McDormand


----------



## MysteryMan

davring said:


> Frances McDormand


Raising Arizona


----------



## MysteryMan

davring said:


> Frances McDormand


Raising Arizona


----------



## fluffybear

MysteryMan said:


> Raising Arizona


John Goodman


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> John Goodman


The Big Easy


----------



## fluffybear

MysteryMan said:


> The Big Easy


Buddy Quaid


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> Buddy Quaid


Love Hurts


----------



## fluffybear

MysteryMan said:


> Love Hurts


Jeff Daniels


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> Jeff Daniels


Gettysburg


----------



## fluffybear

MysteryMan said:


> Gettysburg


Olivia Maxwell


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> Olivia Maxwell


Little Darlings


----------



## fluffybear

MysteryMan said:


> Little Darlings


Kristy McNichol


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> Kristy McNichol


The End


----------



## fluffybear

MysteryMan said:


> The End


Strother Martin


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> Strother Martin


Drum Beat


----------



## fluffybear

MysteryMan said:


> Drum Beat


Frank DeKova


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> Frank DeKova


Holiday for Sinners


----------



## fluffybear

MysteryMan said:


> Holiday for Sinners


Keenan Wyn


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> Keenan Wyn


The Clock


----------



## fluffybear

MysteryMan said:


> The Clock


Gary Gray


----------



## davring

Keenan Wynn


----------



## fluffybear

davring said:


> Keenan Wynn


Royal Wedding


----------



## jerry downing

fluffybear said:


> Royal Wedding


Peter Lawford


----------



## MysteryMan

jerry downing said:


> Peter Lawford


The Picture of Dorian Gray (1945)


----------



## fluffybear

MysteryMan said:


> The Picture of Dorian Gray (1945)


Donna Reed


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> Donna Reed


From Here to Eternity


----------



## fluffybear

MysteryMan said:


> From Here to Eternity


Jack Warden


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> Jack Warden


Edge of the City


----------



## fluffybear

MysteryMan said:


> Edge of the City


Ruth White


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> Ruth White


To Kill a Mockingbird


----------



## fluffybear

MysteryMan said:


> To Kill a Mockingbird


Paul Fix


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> Paul Fix


Dr. Cyclops


----------



## fluffybear

MysteryMan said:


> Dr. Cyclops


Frank Reicher


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> Frank Reicher


Samson and Delilah


----------



## jerry downing

MysteryMan said:


> Samson and Delilah


George Reeves


----------



## MysteryMan

jerry downing said:


> George Reeves


Gone with the Wind


----------



## fluffybear

MysteryMan said:


> Gone with the Wind


Butterfly McQueen


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> Butterfly McQueen


Duel in the Sun


----------



## fluffybear

MysteryMan said:


> Duel in the Sun


Joseph Cotton


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> Joseph Cotton


Shadow of a Doubt


----------



## davring

Hume Cronyn


----------



## MysteryMan

davring said:


> Hume Cronyn


Lifeboat


----------



## jerry downing

MysteryMan said:


> Lifeboat


William Bendix


----------



## davring

> William Bendix


Burke's Law (TV)


----------



## fluffybear

davring said:


> Burke's Law (TV)


Regis Toomey


----------



## davring

> Regis Toomey


The Night of the Grizzly


----------



## fluffybear

davring said:


> The Night of the Grizzly


Nancy Kulp


----------



## davring

> Nancy Kulp


The Beverly Hillbillies


----------



## fluffybear

davring said:


> The Beverly Hillbillies


Donna Douglas


----------



## b52pooh

Frankie and Johnny


----------



## fluffybear

b52pooh said:


> Frankie and Johnny


(Henry) Harry Morgan


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> (Henry) Harry Morgan


To the Shores of Tripoli


----------



## davring

Alan Hale Jr.


----------



## MysteryMan

davring said:


> Alan Hale Jr.


The Big Trees


----------



## davring

Eve Miller


----------



## MysteryMan

davring said:


> Eve Miller


Pier 23


----------



## fluffybear

MysteryMan said:


> Pier 23


Hugh Beaumont


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> Hugh Beaumont


The Fallen Sparrow


----------



## fluffybear

MysteryMan said:


> The Fallen Sparrow


John Banner


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> John Banner


The Juggler


----------



## davring

Paul Stewart


----------



## MysteryMan

davring said:


> Paul Stewart


Mr. Lucky


----------



## fluffybear

MysteryMan said:


> Mr. Lucky


Emory Parnell


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> Emory Parnell


Foreign Correspondent


----------



## fluffybear

MysteryMan said:


> Foreign Correspondent


Edmund Gwenn


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> Edmund Gwenn


Of Human Bondage (1946)


----------



## fluffybear

MysteryMan said:


> Of Human Bondage (1946)


Janis Paige


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> Janis Paige


Cheyenne


----------



## fluffybear

MysteryMan said:


> Cheyenne


Clint Walker


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> Clint Walker


Cheyenne movie (1947), not the TV series.


----------



## fluffybear

MysteryMan said:


> Cheyenne movie (1947), not the TV series.


Jane Wyman


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> Jane Wyman


Johnny Belinda


----------



## fluffybear

MysteryMan said:


> Johnny Belinda


Lew Ayres


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> Lew Ayres


Advise & Consent


----------



## fluffybear

MysteryMan said:


> Advise & Consent


Paul Ford


----------



## jerry downing

fluffybear said:


> Paul Ford


It's a mad mad mad mad world


----------



## davring

> It's a mad mad mad mad world


Phil Silvers


----------



## MysteryMan

davring said:


> Phil Silvers


All Through the Night


----------



## fluffybear

MysteryMan said:


> All Through the Night


William Hopper


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> William Hopper


Track of the Cat


----------



## fluffybear

MysteryMan said:


> Track of the Cat


Carl 'Alfalfa' Switzer


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> Carl 'Alfalfa' Switzer


Island in the Sky


----------



## fluffybear

MysteryMan said:


> Island in the Sky


Mike Connors


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> Mike Connors


The 49th Man


----------



## fluffybear

MysteryMan said:


> The 49th Man


Peter Marshall


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> Peter Marshall


The Return of Jesse James


----------



## fluffybear

MysteryMan said:


> The Return of Jesse James


Clifton Young


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> Clifton Young


Dark Passage


----------



## fluffybear

MysteryMan said:


> Dark Passage


Lauren Bacall


----------



## jerry downing

fluffybear said:


> Lauren Bacall


Key Largo


----------



## MysteryMan

jerry downing said:


> Key Largo


Marc Lawrence


----------



## davring

> Marc Lawrence


Blood Red


----------



## fluffybear

davring said:


> Blood Red


Frank Campanella


----------



## davring

> Frank Campanella


Nothing in Common


----------



## fluffybear

davring said:


> Nothing in Common


Conrad Janis


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

Brewster's Millions


----------



## fluffybear

Richard Pryor


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> Richard Pryor


Wild in the Streets


----------



## fluffybear

MysteryMan said:


> Wild in the Streets


Gary Busey


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> Gary Busey


The Last American Hero


----------



## fluffybear

MysteryMan said:


> The Last American Hero


Jeff Bridges


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> Jeff Bridges


The Last American Hero


----------



## jerry downing

MysteryMan said:


> The Last American Hero


Gary Busey


----------



## fluffybear

fluffybear said:


> Gary Busey





MysteryMan said:


> The Last American Hero





fluffybear said:


> Jeff Bridges





MysteryMan said:


> The Last American Hero





jerry downing said:


> Gary Busey


Something is wrong here folks!

Gary Busey to Last American Hero to Jeff Bridges is OK

but how did we end back up at Last American Hero and Gary Busey again?


----------



## fluffybear

MysteryMan said:


> The Last American Hero


Jeff Bridges


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> Jeff Bridges


K-PAX


----------



## fluffybear

MysteryMan said:


> K-PAX


Mary McCormack


----------



## davring

> Mary McCormack


In Plain Sight


----------



## fluffybear

davring said:


> In Plain Sight


Holly Maples


----------



## jerry downing

fluffybear said:


> Holly Maples


Home Improvement (TV)


----------



## fluffybear

jerry downing said:


> Home Improvement (TV)


Courtney Peldon


----------



## skinnyJM

fluffybear said:


> Courtney Peldon


Boston Public


----------



## fluffybear

skinnyJM said:


> Boston Public


Jeri Ryan


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> Jeri Ryan


Dracula 2000


----------



## davring

Jennifer Esposito


----------



## fluffybear

davring said:


> Jennifer Esposito


CRASH


----------



## davring

Karina Arroyave


----------



## fluffybear

davring said:


> Karina Arroyave


Lean on Me (1989)


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> Lean on Me (1989)


Robert Guillaume


----------



## davring

8 Simple Rules


----------



## MysteryMan

davring said:


> 8 Simple Rules


Tom Poston


----------



## jerry downing

MysteryMan said:


> Tom Poston


Newhart


----------



## fluffybear

jerry downing said:


> Newhart


William Sanderson


----------



## jerry downing

fluffybear said:


> William Sanderson


Deadwood


----------



## fluffybear

jerry downing said:


> Deadwood


Molly Parker


----------



## jerry downing

fluffybear said:


> Molly Parker


Boardwalk Empire


----------



## fluffybear

jerry downing said:


> Boardwalk Empire


Gretchen Mol


----------



## davring

Music from Another Room


----------



## fluffybear

davring said:


> Music from Another Room


Jennifer Tilly


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> Jennifer Tilly


The Getaway (1994)


----------



## fluffybear

MysteryMan said:


> The Getaway (1994)


Alec Baldwin


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> Alec Baldwin


Talk Radio


----------



## fluffybear

MysteryMan said:


> Talk Radio


Michael Wincott


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> Michael Wincott


Nothing Personal


----------



## fluffybear

MysteryMan said:


> Nothing Personal


Dabney Coleman


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> Dabney Coleman


The Slender Thread


----------



## Dario33

Sidney Poitier


----------



## MysteryMan

Dario33 said:


> Sidney Poitier


The Jackal


----------



## fluffybear

MysteryMan said:


> The Jackal


Bruce Willis


----------



## davring

Grindhouse


----------



## MysteryMan

davring said:


> Grindhouse


Michael Parks


----------



## fluffybear

MysteryMan said:


> Michael Parks


Tusk


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> Tusk


Johnny Depp


----------



## jerry downing

MysteryMan said:


> Johnny Depp


Pirates of the Caribbean Dead Man's Chest


----------



## MysteryMan

jerry downing said:


> Pirates of the Caribbean Dead Man's Chest


Jonathan Pryce


----------



## jerry downing

MysteryMan said:


> Jonathan Pryce


Evita


----------



## davring

> Jonathan Pryce


Andrea Corr


----------



## MysteryMan

jerry downing said:


> Evita


Antonio Banderas


----------



## fluffybear

Shrek the third


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> Shrek the third


John Gleese


----------



## fluffybear

MysteryMan said:


> John Cleese


Fawlty Towers


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> Fawlty Towers


Geoffrey Palmer


----------



## fluffybear

MysteryMan said:


> Geoffrey Palmer


As time goes by


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> As time goes by


Judi Dench


----------



## davring

MysteryMan said:


> Judi Dench


The Best Exotic Marigold Hotel


----------



## MysteryMan

davring said:


> The Best Exotic Marigold Hotel


Tom Wilkinson


----------



## fluffybear

MysteryMan said:


> Tom Wilkinson


Lone Ranger (2013)


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> Lone Ranger (2013)


Barry Pepper


----------



## fluffybear

True Grit (2010)


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> True Grit (2010)


Josh Brolin


----------



## fluffybear

MysteryMan said:


> Josh Brolin


The Goonies


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> The Goonies


Robert Davi


----------



## fluffybear

MysteryMan said:


> Robert Davi


Die Hard


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> Die Hard


James Shigeta


----------



## davring

> James Shigeta


Midway


----------



## MysteryMan

davring said:


> Midway


Glenn Ford


----------



## davring

> Glenn Ford


Superman


----------



## MysteryMan

davring said:


> Superman


Noel Neill (She and Kirk Alyn had uncredited cameos).


----------



## davring

> Noel Neill (She and Kirk Alyn had uncredited cameos).


Adventures of Superman (1952-1958) TV


----------



## MysteryMan

davring said:


> Adventures of Superman (1952-1958) TV


John Hamilton


----------



## davring

> John Hamilton


Sitting Bull


----------



## MysteryMan

davring said:


> Sitting Bull


J. Carrol Naish


----------



## jerry downing

MysteryMan said:


> J. Carrol Naish


Wagon Train (TV)


----------



## MysteryMan

jerry downing said:


> Wagon Train (TV)


Harry Carey Jr.


----------



## fluffybear

MysteryMan said:


> Harry Carey Jr.


She wore a yellow ribbon


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> She wore a yellow ribbon


Victor McLaglen


----------



## fluffybear

MysteryMan said:


> Victor McLaglen


Gunga Din


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> Gunga Din


Montagu Love


----------



## fluffybear

MysteryMan said:


> Montagu Love


Adventures of Robin Hood (1938)


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> Adventures of Robin Hood (1938)


Una O'Connor


----------



## fluffybear

MysteryMan said:


> Una O'Connor


Witness for the Prosecution


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> Witness for the Prosecution


Henry Daniell


----------



## fluffybear

MysteryMan said:


> Henry Daniell


The Woman in Green


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> The Woman in Green


Hillary Brooke


----------



## fluffybear

MysteryMan said:


> Hillary Brooke


the man who knew too much


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> the man who knew too much


Alan Mowbray


----------



## fluffybear

MysteryMan said:


> Alan Mowbray


The King and I (1956)


----------



## davring

Deborah Kerr


----------



## MysteryMan

davring said:


> Deborah Kerr


Julius Caesar (1953)


----------



## davring

> Julius Caesar (1953)


Edmond O'Brien


----------



## MysteryMan

davring said:


> Edmond O'Brien


D.O.A. (1950)


----------



## fluffybear

MysteryMan said:


> D.O.A. (1950)


Beverly Garland


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> Beverly Garland


The Desperado


----------



## fluffybear

MysteryMan said:


> The Desperado


Dabbs Greer


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> Dabbs Greer


Affair with a Stranger


----------



## fluffybear

MysteryMan said:


> Affair with a Stranger


Jean Simmons


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> Jean Simmons


Caesar and Cleopatra


----------



## jerry downing

MysteryMan said:


> Caesar and Cleopatra


Claude Rains


----------



## MysteryMan

jerry downing said:


> Claude Rains


They Made Me a Criminal


----------



## fluffybear

MysteryMan said:


> They Made Me a Criminal


Edwin Brian


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> Edwin Brian


Captain Fury


----------



## fluffybear

MysteryMan said:


> Captain Fury


John Carradine


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> John Carradine


Cleopatra (1934)


----------



## jerry downing

MysteryMan said:


> Cleopatra (1934)


Claudette Colbert


----------



## MysteryMan

jerry downing said:


> Claudette Colbert


Under Two Flags


----------



## fluffybear

MysteryMan said:


> Under Two Flags


Frank Reicher


----------



## davring

> Frank Reicher


Superman and the Mole-Men


----------



## MysteryMan

davring said:


> Superman and the Mole-Men


Jeff Corey


----------



## fluffybear

MysteryMan said:


> Jeff Corey


True Grit (1969)


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> True Grit (1969)


John Fiedler


----------



## davring

> John Fiedler


Weekend with Kate


----------



## MysteryMan

davring said:


> Weekend with Kate


Colin Friels


----------



## jerry downing

MysteryMan said:


> Colin Friels


Ground Zero


----------



## MysteryMan

jerry downing said:


> Ground Zero


Donald Pleasence


----------



## fluffybear

MysteryMan said:


> Donald Pleasence


The Great Escape


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> The Great Escape


Hannes Messemer


----------



## davring

MysteryMan said:


> Hannes Messemer


The Odessa File


----------



## MysteryMan

davring said:


> The Odessa File


Derek Jacobi


----------



## fluffybear

MysteryMan said:


> Derek Jacobi


Vicious


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> Vicious


Ian McKellen


----------



## fluffybear

MysteryMan said:


> Ian McKellen


The Da Vinci Code


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> The Da Vinci Code


Paul Bettany


----------



## jerry downing

MysteryMan said:


> Paul Bettany


A Beautiful Mind


----------



## MysteryMan

jerry downing said:


> A Beautiful Mind


Christopher Plummer


----------



## fluffybear

The Sound of Music


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> The Sound of Music


Richard Haydn


----------



## fluffybear

MysteryMan said:


> Richard Haydn


Young Frankenstein


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> Young Frankenstein


Kenneth Mars


----------



## fluffybear

MysteryMan said:


> Kenneth Mars


The Producers


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> The Producers


Estelle Winwood


----------



## fluffybear

MysteryMan said:


> Estelle Winwood


Murder by Death


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> Murder by Death


David Niven


----------



## fluffybear

MysteryMan said:


> David Niven


Guns of Navarone


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> Guns of Navarone


James Robertson Justice


----------



## jerry downing

MysteryMan said:


> James Robertson Justice


Moby Dick


----------



## MysteryMan

jerry downing said:


> Moby Dick


Harry Andrews


----------



## fluffybear

MysteryMan said:


> Harry Andrews


The Hill


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> The Hill


Ian Bannen


----------



## fluffybear

MysteryMan said:


> Ian Bannen


Waking Ned


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> Waking Ned


You mean "Waking Ned Devine"......Fionnula Flanagan


----------



## fluffybear

MysteryMan said:


> You mean "Waking Ned Devine"......Fionnula Flanagan


The Guard


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> The Guard


Brendan Gleeson


----------



## jerry downing

MysteryMan said:


> Brendan Gleeson


Harry Potter and The Goblet of Fire


----------



## MysteryMan

jerry downing said:


> Harry Potter and The Goblet of Fire


Jason Isaacs


----------



## jerry downing

MysteryMan said:


> Jason Isaacs


The Patriot


----------



## MysteryMan

jerry downing said:


> The Patriot


Tom Wilkinson


----------



## fluffybear

MysteryMan said:


> Tom Wilkinson


The Lone Ranger (2013)


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> The Lone Ranger (2013)


Barry Pepper


----------



## fluffybear

MysteryMan said:


> Barry Pepper


The Green Mile


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> The Green Mile


Dabbs Greer


----------



## fluffybear

MysteryMan said:


> Dabbs Greer


Invasion if the body snatchers


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> Invasion if the body snatchers


Whit Bissell


----------



## fluffybear

MysteryMan said:


> Whit Bissell


Creature from the Black Lagoon


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> Creature from the Black Lagoon


Perry Lopez


----------



## fluffybear

MysteryMan said:


> Perry Lopez


Kelley's Heroes


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> Kelley's Heroes


Carroll O'Connor


----------



## fluffybear

MysteryMan said:


> Carroll O'Connor


While he has starred in so many great shows and movies, I'm going to go to with something many do not know he was in

The Defiant Ones


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> While he has starred in so many great shows and movies, I'm going to go to with something many do not know he was in
> 
> The Defiant Ones


Claude Akins


----------



## fluffybear

MysteryMan said:


> Claude Akins


BJ & The Bear


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> BJ & The Bear


Robert J. Wilke


----------



## jerry downing

MysteryMan said:


> Robert J. Wilke


Stripes


----------



## MysteryMan

jerry downing said:


> Stripes


Warren Oates


----------



## fluffybear

MysteryMan said:


> Warren Oates


The Wild Bunch


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> The Wild Bunch


Albert Dekker


----------



## fluffybear

MysteryMan said:


> Albert Dekker


East of Eden


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> East of Eden


Timothy Carey


----------



## fluffybear

MysteryMan said:


> Timothy Carey


Paths of Glory


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> Paths of Glory


Adolph Menjou


----------



## fluffybear

MysteryMan said:


> Adolph Menjou


Stage Door


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> Stage Door


Jack Carson


----------



## fluffybear

MysteryMan said:


> Jack Carson


Cat on a hot tin roof


----------



## MysteryMan

fluffybear said:


> Cat on a hot tin roof


Vaughn Taylor


----------



## RobLee

The Ballad of Cable Hogue


----------



## MysteryMan

RobLee said:


> The Ballad of Cable Hogue


R.G. Armstrong


----------

